# Resolution LOW-BUY 2019



## shellygrrl (Dec 30, 2018)

It's the sixth year we've had a Low-Buy thread on Specktra. Whether you're a seasoned Low-Buyer or if going on a Low-Buy to some degree is something you'd like to do in 2019, you're going to find lots of support in here.

For some early inspiration and tips, here's a great video by Youtuber Kelly Gooch (who just completed a Low-Buy for 2018) with some tips on how to start a Low-Buy and keep it up throughout the year:

[video=youtube;r6nK1dRMSlY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6nK1dRMSlY[/video]

And from October 2017, a blog post from Christine at Temptalia with some low/no-buy tips (the post was generally more holiday-focused but they're good tips all year round, IMO!).

Our previous Low-Buy threads:
https://www.specktra.net/t/185789/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play
https://www.specktra.net/cosmetic-discussion/111759-resolution-low-buy-2015-a.html
https://www.specktra.net/cosmetic-discussion/113448-resolution-low-buy-2016-a.html
https://www.specktra.net/cosmetic-discussion/114869-resolution-low-buy-2017-a.html
https://www.specktra.net/cosmetic-discussion/115587-resolution-low-buy-2018-a.html


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 30, 2018)

*I am in! 2018 was a success with a just under 50% reduction in spending compared to 2017!  That is a win in my book! *


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## lenchen (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm definitely in!!


----------



## verorl (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm in!!!

I spent an obscene amount on makeup in 2018, I need to quit the stress buying. I think a no-buy is difficult for me, so low-buy it is. I do want some brushes and I'm taking better care of my skin, so I set up a low monthly budget for all things beauty, brushes and skincare included, so makeup will go way down in priority. Anyway, this is one of my resolutions.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 31, 2018)

You can do it!

I’m not even sure how much I spent last year, but I’m sure it was less than the year before. This year I’m promising to keep track of my spending and to make more of an effort to use and love the products I have.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 1, 2019)

i've been really bad last year! 
I'm doing a NO - Buy year only thing I can buy is Mascara and Brushes .... I really dont need anything else and I need to put my money elsewhere! 
Good Luck girls


----------



## jennyap (Jan 2, 2019)

Happy New Year to all my fellow low-buyers! 

I'm in (see my update in the 2018 thread) once again and maybe aiming for a no-buy. I may not post often, but know I'm always reading and cheering you all on


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 2, 2019)

2018 was my most uneventful year in terms of makeup purchasing. That said! I'm generally happy with most of my purchases.

And yes, I'm back again! 

* * *

I'm going to take a slightly different tack this year. Rather than sort things out in my usual categories of No Buy / Proceed with Caution / Points of Focus, I want to do a breakdown of where I'm at in each category of makeup and do some analysis.

Face Primer: I have three primers (all MUFE - Hydrating, Mattifying, and Smoothing). I'm not sure the Smoothing one really does much on its own. I did like it that one time I mixed it with the Mattifying primer over the porous areas of my face (across my nose), but then I did it a few more times and it was like... . The Hydrating one is good, though.

Foundation: I'm down to one foundation (wet'n'wild Photofocus), which... I'm not in love with. I have several different foundations on my wishlist, and I think this is something I want to dive into for 2019. This is where I wish I did live closer than I do to a Sephora or Ulta or to various counters, and that more companies would release minis or useable sample sizes of foundations they sell.

Concealer: I have my NARS RCC, and I still have quite a bit of that sample pot of Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer that I bought a couple of years or so ago for spot concealing. I use the former constantly; I could probably declutter the latter at this point since I don't do a whole lot of spot concealing these days.

Setting Powder: I used my Cinema Secrets powder recently, after not using it for a while. I was not happy with how my makeup looked where I applied the powder; it looked cakey. I don't think I used too much, and I used a pretty fluffy brush (RT Blush Brush) to apply it. Sooooo... *shrugs* On the other hand, I still enjoy using my Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder under my eyes.

Brow Products: For a chunk of 2018 I used eyeshadow to fill in my brows, which is something that I still enjoy. I also still like using my Inglot brow liner. My current brow gel (surratt's) is also great (would repurchase!).

Eyeshadow Primer: I'm a good chunk of the way through my tube of the MAC eyeshadow primer, and I still love the stuff. I will definitely be repurchasing when the time comes.

Eyeshadows: Going to break this down further...

Single powder eyeshadows - I have a pretty curated selection of colours I love and use from multiple brands (MAC and Makeup Geek, mostly the latter), and I have an idea of colours I like. I also know there are some colours that I still want in order to round things out a little bit more. Another thing I have to be mindful of is that there are some shadows I own there are quite old and will need to be going this year, as they're not performing as well anymore. (Sadly looking at you, MAC Copperplate. I'd also like to get another pan of Indian Ink if it's still available, since near the end of 2018 it got branded with the Triangle of Death, and I've had the one I own for a long time.)

Pre-made eyeshadow palettes - Years ago I figured out I prefer single eyeshadows over pre-made palettes. However, I did purchase the Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool palette/quad in late 2017 and it was my go-to for most of 2018, and I don't forsee that changing too much in 2019.

Cream eyeshadows - I like the MAC Paint Pots I have (Camel Coat and Tailor Grey). I'm sad they've been discontinued.

Mascara: I have some favourites of the ones I've used over the years (Bare Minerals Flawless Definition (d/c), Clinique High Impact), one that makes me seethe when I think of it (the less I say about it, the better), and it's also a category where I've enjoyed trying out different ones when it comes time to replace.

False Lashes: I was very silent about this category this past year. I haven't played much with my lashes (which I still own -- a couple of sets of Kiss Short Trios). I ultimately came to the conclusion that while I have enjoyed trying them out, they're not something that fits into my makeup routine. So I will be decluttering this category and bidding it adieu.

Contour: I really wish MAC Next to Skin was permanent. I'm still glad I reconsidered it all those years ago and bought it. I use it almost all the time.

Bronzer: I'm not in love with my Body Shop bronzer anymore (though there's nothing inherently wrong with it). I have one bronzer wishlisted (one from Bobbi Brown), and yet... *shrugs*

Blush: Another category I'm pretty happy with.

Highlighter: Love my liquid Becca SSP. Would like a powder highlighter in a similar vein (the powder version of SSP is a little too "visible from space" for my tastes).

Lip Products: I'm generally happy with the colours I have. I just have to be aware of the age of various products I have. (Also: wishing MAC Feed the Senses was permanent. To this day, it is still the only lipstick I've come remotely close to finishing.)

Brushes and Other Tools: I'm happy with most of the brushes I own and use regularly, and yet there are still a handful of brushes I want that I think would make applying certain products that much better and enjoyable.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 2, 2019)

I don't want to overwhelm the thread or take it over and make it look like Alysse's Blog like I did on the 2018 thread   I can't help it though! I just want to put all my thoughts out there and make myself accountable lol.  So, here is another long post!

I did prep by going through my makeup and getting rid of items that I don't enjoy and also items that are expired. Anyway, here are some specifics that I have jotted down:

- I can replace and replenish items as I use them up.  The caveat is that the product must be the last of it's kind (so I would have to use up every single eyeshadow I own before I can buy a new eyeshadow) or the item must be a Holy Grail (i.e.: Chanel Boy lipstick.  I have repurchased this more times than I can count. But, if I run out of MAC Modesty, I wouldn't replace that).  I have a list in my bullet journal of specific holy grail items that I am allowed to replace, and it's a short list.

- Skincare is replacement only.  I have a routine that works for me. I do change my skincare up a little bit throughout the year (as in I use a heavier moisturizer in the winter), and I'll still be able to do that with the replacement only rules.

- Hair products are also replacement only. I don't really have an issue with spending on hair care, but I'd hate to not make a rule for it and for my spending to be redirected to this category since I'm not allowing myself to make purchases in the usual categories.

- I absolutely cannot buy any of the following items: eyeshadows (in single or palette form), highlighters, blushes, and face palettes. No matter how many I run out of (and I doubt it'll be many, if any, at all). There is no way I would ever actually use them all. I also have the colors I love multiple times over, so there is no need at all to replace one if I do manage to run out of it.  On that note, I may actually never buy another face palette again. I currently have 2, and I will do my best to use them up.  

- I'm currently tracking how long it takes me to use up my skincare products and also makeup products that I use daily. I've never actively done this before. I feel like I have an idea of how long things last, but I want to know specifically so that I can track the cost per month/day/use and decide if it's worth it or not.  I want to know how much my skincare routine costs me per month and I want to know how long a foundation actually does last me.

- my replacement only no buy will extend to clothes, accessories, and shoes for the first quarter of 2019.  After March I will decide what to do with this category. I'll either extend the no buy or I will put a budget in place.

- it will also extend to purchases for my home until my husband and I move (some time hopefully in the spring or summer). I don't overspend in this category, but I just wanted to be as thorough with myself as possible. 

- I will NOT buy anything at all during the Nordstrom anniversary sale.  I've participated in this sale for the past 2 years, and it's just so not worth it to me.  So much of the stuff they put on sale ends up going on sale again a month later with all sizes restocked. I don't want to get swept up in the hype of the sale, so I am simply not going to participate this year.

I have a few other rules that I won't list out so that I don't bore everyone.  Y'all get the gist I'm sure 

I'm hoping to participate a lot more this year. I really like following along and being updated on how everyone is doing!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 2, 2019)

Double posting because I wanted a separate comment for the specific products I want to use up this year.  I'm going to try to focus on using these heavily because they're all either older, they don't get enough attention, or they're almost finished.

- Estee Lauder x Victoria Beckham primer in Morning Aura.  I love this, but I saved it for special occasions and have realized that I need to just use it.

- Hourglass Unlocked face palette and By Terry Sun Designer palettes.  I shouldn't buy face palettes anymore. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE both of these.  But they were limited edition, so I find myself saving them (do you see a theme yet?), and I also tend to reach for separate bronzers, blush, and highlighters over actual palettes that have them all.  

- By Terry Ombre Blackstar in Bronze Moon.  I have other cream shadows I use much more often, so I want to make an effort to actually use and finish this one.

- Dior eyeshadow quint in Iridescent Leather.  Again, I love this, but it was limited edition so I find myself saving it.  It's getting super old, and I want to use it up before it either goes bad or the formula changes and I don't like it anymore.

- Burberry cream contour stick.  I don't have a whole lot left of this.  I really enjoy it, and since it's a cream I need to focus on using it before it dries up.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 4, 2019)

*Here is to a happy, prosperous, fortunate and blessed 2019* 


(image of a Maneki Neko statue created by one of my KCAD students)
*
Beauty Low/No Buy 2019

I am sneaking in just before I leave for vacation to share part of my 2019 plan. Here goes...
*
I am going back and forth on whether to break out my hair care and skincare products into a separate budget. Truth is, I am not 100% that these areas put me over my budget for 2018. Hand’s down I spent much more on makeup…so perhaps I will just track as usual and see how it goes.

*2019 Points of Focus:

Refreshing & Replenishing the Basics~

*

*Lip Balm / Treatments* – Bite Agave Lip Balm; Laneige Lip Sleeping Mask


*Face primer *- MUFE Smoothing and Becca Ever Matte are my go-to. I am coming due to get another tube of the MUFE.


*Foundation *- ELDW is my holy grail. My late fall to early spring shade will end up being 4W3 Henna. My summer shade is 4W2 Toasty Toffee. I am just about out of my 4W3 samples, so will need to buy a full bottle.


*Finishing Powder* – MUFE Ultra HD is my go-to. I will replenish when I finish my current jar.


*Eye Shadow Primer* – I still like UDPP. I have been using the LE shade Fix. It is my hope UD will re-release this. If not I may need to find a comparable dup. I would like to try the NARS primer.


*Mascara *- I still abide by my 3 to 4 month rule on mascara life. However, I find myself only rotating 2 or 3 open tubes of my favorites at a time.


*Hair care* – I mentioned in my year-end review that I bumped up to higher-end products (DevaCurl) in 2018. The goal here is to wait for sales and coupons to replenish. I still have some coin banked at Ulta and plan to use that. I am coming due to replenish my conditioner, One Condition Daily. My gel is also getting low, Ultra Defining Strong


*Skincare* – Again, I will wait for sales, coupons and decent Ebates %. I would say the most expensive skincare products I am using right now are coming from: Kate Somerville (cleansers); My prescription Retin-A; EL Advanced Night Repair Serum; I also just added a moisturizer, Clinique Dramatically Different Hydrating Jelly. Love it!

*I am literally out of time! I promise to pop back in some time soon with a post to talk about my plan in regards to "beauty" stuff...meaning eye shadow, blush, highlighter, and lips.

Happy Friday All! x0x0x*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 4, 2019)

Happy New Year everyone! I Rouged in 2018 for the after not having Rouged in 2017. I made a cross-country late in 2017 and cut down non-essential purchases, however after my birthday I decided to revamp my skincare in 2018, leading to an uptick in beauty spending. 

I'm not technically on a low-buy (I always flirt with the idea of one) but I had a some good news in the tail end of 2018 and treated myself with makeup purchases so I want to slow it down for a bit. There's not a ton that I want these days anyway. 

I ended 2018 with a purge of old and unwanted items and a Back2MAC:

Beauty Blenders
Becca Backlit Targeted Corrector
Becca Beach Tint x2
Becca Loose Shimmering Powder
Becca Mineral Bronzing Power
Becca Pressed Bronzing Powder
Becca Pressed Shimmer Powder
Becca Shadow & Light Bronzer
Bobbi Brown Retouching Face Pencil
Bobbi Brown Rich Lip Color
CARGO Swimmables Eyeliner
ColourPop Super Shock Blush
ColourPop Ultra Matte Lip x1
CoverFX Glitter Drops Mini
Estee Edit Flash Illuminators x3
Fashion Fair Lipstick x1
Hard Candy Blot Powder
Jack Black Lip Balm x2
Kiehl’s Nightly Refining Micro Peel Concentrate
Laura Mercier Caviar Stick Mini
Laura Mercier Oil-Free Primer
Lancôme Teint Idole
L’Oréal HIP Cream Shadow x2
MAC Cream Blush
MAC Eye Kohl x2
Mary Kay Lip Pencil
Miscellaneous Samples
MUFE Excessive Lash Mini
MUFE Ultra HD Foundation
NARS Eye Pencil Mini
NARS Audacious Mascara Minis x2
NARS Radiant Creamy Foundation Compact
NARS Satin Lip Pencil Minis
NYX Cream Blushes x3
NYX LOTD Liners x3
NYX Mega Shine Lip Gloss
NYX Pro Foundation Mixer
OCC Lip Tar
Prescriptives Deluxe Eye Pencil
Prestige Brow Perfection
Revlon Cream Eye Shadow Quad
Shiseido Urban Environment SPF
Stila Convertable Colors (x2)
Urban Decay Naked Gloss
Urban Decay Oz Lipstick/Gloss Pencils
Wet n Wild Fergie Eye Primer
Wet n Wild Fergie Highlighter
Back2MAC 


Pro Longwear Waterproof Foundation x2
Pro Longwear Pressed Powder
Lipsticks x2
Shadestick
Strobe Cream x3
Studio Lights

Last year I did a much better job of using new products right away and so far this year I've been using my MAC Pigments for the first time in an embarrassingly long time (I've thought about getting rid of them at different points from the lack of use) and I used some Stila shadows for the first time in foreeeeevvvvvveeeeer today. (I wonder what's going on with Stila these days... but that is a post for another thread). Good luck to everyone with their no/low-buy goals! Looking forward to lurking around and the thread.


ETA: I've been pretty good about only getting LE, discounted or essential items/repurchases and only purchasing during sales or using coupons.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 5, 2019)

I’m following Shellygrrl’s format.  For me, I will only be re-purchasing Skincare/beauty products that I’m running out of, there will be no make-up purchases for me in 2019.I love what I have and I want to use what I currently own.

Face Primer: I have 2 face primers I use in rotation the smashbox pore filler and the oil free version. Once I run out, I’ll re-purchase.

Foundation: I have 2 foundations in rotation MUFE face and body I use in the summer. The colour Y505 is a perfect match for me it’s my skin in a bottle, I love it! I use the CHANEL Vita Lumiere aqua in the winter months, I love that as well, I’m running low on this one, so I will re-purchase, I have a backup MUFE waterblend so I’m good on that one. 

Concealer: I have my NARS creamy concealer, and my cover fx cover corrector/concealer stick, which I love, I’m good here. No need to re-purchase, I’m good here.

Setting Powder: I have the hourglass powder and the cover fx setting powder, both my holy grails, I don’t need to re-purchase anytime soon, as I have enough to last thought the year.

Setting spray: Cover fx matte, and luminous setting spray-once I run out will be repurchasing

Brow Products: I love the Anastasia Beverly hills brow gel, once this is finished, I will repurchase.

Eyeshadow Primer: I’m back to using the NARS eyeshadow primer, I love this stuff, once I’m done with this tube, I will re-purchase

Eyeshadows: No buy, I started 2018 with 7 eyeshadow palettes 2 of them are custom made using single eyeshadows from indie brands, and 5 were eyeshadow palettes, I ended 2018 with 16 palettes total which means I added 9 palettes, one was  a gift from my sister (nd Sunset palette), ND mini nude palette(a stocking stuffer from my best friend) and the other was a gift from my cousin the pat mcgrath submersive palette. This one was too glittery for me, so I gave it away . I will not be purchasing any eyeshadows. I’m content with what I have, and yeah, will not be buying any shadows.

Single powder eyeshadows -I created a palette that has a combo of cool and warm tones, and a berry palette.
Pre-made eyeshadow palettes – I own 2 of the patmcgrath mini palettes  issued spring 2018, and I have the holiday 2018 palettes. I have 3 viseart theory palettes, 3 viseart matte palettes, 5 ND palettes  the gold, sunset, 2017 holiday, and the mini lila palette
Cream eyeshadows – I own 2 tom ford cream shadows in spice and a pretty olive colour the name escapes me at the moment.

Mascara: I love the chanel le volume waterproof  and the chanel inimitable  waterproof- will repurchase

False Lashes: I rarely use false lashes these days, so I will not be buying, like Shelly, this is a skip.

Contour: I hardly contour, I passed on what I had to a fellow beauty enthusasist, no buy.

Bronzer: I use my NARS love joy blush for my cheeks no buy

Blush: I have 8 blushes all NARS, I'm content, I will not be buying

Highlighter: I have 9.  4 makeupgeek, 1 cover fx, 1 OFRA , 1 fenty beauty matchstick in rum, 1 marc Jacobs from the holiday collection(Christmas gift) and 1 from coloured raine I’m content no buy

Lip Products:  I have 6 lipsticks total I used up 4 lipsticks in 2018! All MAC. 2 of the lipsticks were discontinued High tea and freckletone. I still have touch by MAC a nude,  MAC heroine  lipstick, and MAC girl about town to use up. I enjoy them. As far as red lips go, I have CHANEL 154 rouge allure liquid lipstick, but I wanted lipsticks that were more matte. I missed out on Lisa Eldridge velvet lipsticks, and I got PatMCgrath’s elson and Guinevere, but these are  a bit drying for me, I may do a one in one out by swapping guenivere for velvet jazz if it is released in the spring.

Brushes – Here, I will not be buying as much. I have cash set aside since November for Sonia G PRO face set, and some wayne goss eye brushes he’s bringing back from his 2014 release. I have $60 worth of Gift cards to help with the purchase. Other than that, I’m content with what I have.

Skincare: for about 4 years 2014-2018, I did a 10 step Korean routine, while it really helped my skin, and I achieved great results, the price point was not sustainable. I saw my dermatologist and was given a prescription for tretinoin, along with recommendations for cleansing and moisturizing products, I was pleasantly surprised when those recs can be found in the drug strore/ulta! (a bug plus foe me). Products that will not make a comeback in 2019: toner, Bio P50 lotion, essence, SU:M37 waterful moisturizing lotion (day routine). My current skincare routine has been streamlined quite a bit. Day cleanse, vitamin c, moisturize, sunscreen. Night double cleanse, moisturize(add oil), then add trentinoin. Now that I have my skincare streamlined, I will only  replace items that I run out of.

Cleansers- hada labo aha cleanser or the Cera Ve cleanser morning or evening

Wishtrend 21.5 vitamin C serum- morning routine only

Mosturizer Oil of olay with 30spf morning routine-no need to repurchase

Night routine

Clinique take the day off cleansing balm-I got a year’s supply at the cosmetic company outlet at $15 each, I’m good here, no need to repurchase

Cleansers same as above or the Neutrogena gentle face wash

Moisturizer- CeraVe pm moisturizer or CeraVe moisturizer in the tub, I sometimes mix in my oils in the moisturizer

Tretinoin (Retin-A) prescription $10 per every re-fill .

Masks- I have about 4 in rotation to include the masks that work with the foreo luna, I'll also repurchase once I run out.

Oils
Samuel jordan etoile retinol oil-need to repurchase

African botanics neroli oil-will repurchase once I run out

Whamisa oil-will repurchase once I run out

Vitners daughter oil, while I love this once I run out, I’m not sure if I’ll repurchase, I did get a beautylish gift card $100.00 for Christmas, I may use it towards this we’ll see.

Yuli perfecto PM-will repurchase, I loved this! This really helped fading my dark spots, I was told my prescription Retin A would help with this we’ll see for now I will repurchase once I run out.


Fragrance- I have a few currently, but there is 2 TF perfumes that I'd like to add to my collection, this is a maybe.


Haircare- My budget is $800.00 this includes my 4 $100.00 trips to the salon

Summary- I’m only purchase items that I run out of, such as skincare, mascara, foundation, primers, setting sprays, and I might pick up the EL Velvet jazz lipstick if it comes out, and I’ll swap out the Patmcgrath I have in my collection. For brushes I’m only purchasing what I had the money set aside for.

Sorry this was a novel!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 5, 2019)

I wanted to add that my replacement budget is $1000.00, and clothing isn't included in this, as I have done a capsule wardrobe for about 4 years now, I really don't buy clothing as much,  but what I buy is fewer but better quality clothing/shoes/accessories. I only replace t-shirts, and items that have been worn out. no accessories/handbags, as I have everything I need at the moment. I plan on purchasing a big ticket item in 2020 as a reward to paying off my student loans.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 5, 2019)

@lenchen ~  *I swear you and I are beauty sisters in many ways! 

 I have long used Tretinoin and I firmly believe it not only helps with acne,  but also aging / wrinkles. I am also a fan of CeraVe products: Foaming cleanser,   Eye Repair cream and the Skin Renewing Cream Serum.

 My future daughter in law swears by her Korean 10 step skincare. But she is also super fair skinned. I have to say she has beautiful skin.

 For me, too many products led to serious irritation. I think because I wasn't giving my skin a chance to recover / heal.  Since I have simplified things are going better. *


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2019)

lenchen said:


> I’m following Shellygrrl’s format.  For me, I will only be re-purchasing Skincare/beauty products that I’m running out of, there will be no make-up purchases for me in 2019.I love what I have and I want to use what I currently own.
> 
> Face Primer: I have 2 face primers I use in rotation the smashbox pore filler and the oil free version. Once I run out, I’ll re-purchase.
> 
> ...



What is thus about a re-release of Wayne Goss brushes? Which ones??


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 5, 2019)

You all have some awesome goals.
Here what I have in mind for 2019
NO- Buy till April (VIB Sephora Sales) 
In April i might have to buy Skin Care and some makeup mostly eye primer, foundation and I might add something for fun
Brushes: I want the Sonia G eyeshadow brushes set and maybe 2-3 Wayne Goss or Chikuhodo still not sure

Shoes in May i will probably buy a pair of shoes I like a certain Canadian shoe designer and he always have a sale for the Birthday of his company 
Clothing: I will probably make some purchase in April during a local designer event happening  twice a year.  Also in June I usually buy a couple of pieces during my street sidewalk sale (I always find the most amazing piece in those little boutique) 

next will be in Oct-November it is my birthday month in November so I always take advantage of the Black Friday sales for my gift from me to me  
So again I give me the right to buy (skincare, makeup during the VIB Sales) and clothing during the event 

I need to stay away of pretty much everything except Foundation, primer, concealer and Mascara
I usually do not have any problem with skincare and hair product and even nails 
Clothing and shoes I need to be careful I impulse buy a lot this year and i need to be more thoughtful about it. 
My credit card is 'low' compared to last year at the same time i'm amazed of the number I want to pay it up by March and start putting money aside for my shoes and clothing purchased in April. I already have a saving account (and have money in it!!!) but I usually use it for Family vacations and emergency , not for fun money so I need to build something for that purpose.


----------



## verorl (Jan 5, 2019)

Let's see... I spent 2.5 x the amount needed to make obsessed at MAC, was a little over $100 short of making Rouge at Sephora, close to making rouge at Sephora Mexico (they are separate), and also placed numerous Beautylish orders as well as Neiman Marcus when they had 10% Ebates. I spent a lot, and I do feel I spiraled out of control in 2018. 

I need to reign myself in... Just need to.

However, a lot of the companies are switching over their brushes to synthetic, so I really, really want brushes this year. I feel like the brushpocalypse is upon us, and I want all the brushes.

I set up a low buy for me this year of $200 a month, which is a lot, but compared to 2018 is still a low buy...

And I already broke this month's budget at Hakuhodo, when I ordered $244 in brushes, so I only have $156 to spend for February. If I spend lower than my allowed $200, it will not roll out to the next month. 

I also have a lot in some categories:

-Primer: I have several full sizes, about to use up a MAC Natural Radiance one. Also I have tons of samples from orders placed with MAC and I chose that as my sample, so I can not buy primer all through this year. I need to use everything up, full and sample sizes.

-Mascara: I just tossed one tube and have two open. One of them I am about to hit the 3-month mark on, so I will toss. I have two unopened full sizes and two mini sizes. I also have lots of sample MAC Upward lash that I chose deliberately because I do like it. So I will not buy mascara until I have run out of everything, samples included.

-Same for Cleanse off oil. I have my full size, a mini I got free with a MAC order and about 8 samples. I will use it all up before allowing myself to buy more.

I went overboard with the eye shadow palettes in 2018, so I need to use those. I just cannot resist eye shadow and all the pretty colors, same for blush, I have too much. I need to keep using things up. I would also like to make a dent in my lipsticks and face powders.

So I will repurchase items and skincare as I need, and only one and must be a favorite I know I will use up. I have brushes from 20 years ago that are still very much loved and in great condition, but this is brushpocalypse and I want to be stocked with natural hair before it all runs out. 

Skincare: I do a pretty minimal routine that works for me. AM: wash with Clarins One Step Gentle Exfoliating Cleanser, Dr. Dennis Gross Hyaluronic Marine Eye Gel, Dr. D Gross Ferulic Acid + Retinol serum for sun spots and unneveness, and Avene sunblock. PM: Take off makeup with MAC Cleanse Off Oil, wash with Avene Gentle foaming cleanser, the eye gel, the serum and moisturize with Avene Cleanance Hydra. I get the Avene products at drugstores here and they are not that expensive compared to department stores and counters. I will replenish products on need to basis.

So, that's it for now.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 6, 2019)

verorl said:


> Let's see... I spent 2.5 x the amount needed to make obsessed at MAC, was a little over $100 short of making Rouge at Sephora, close to making rouge at Sephora Mexico (they are separate), and also placed numerous Beautylish orders as well as Neiman Marcus when they had 10% Ebates. I spent a lot, and I do feel I spiraled out of control in 2018.
> 
> I need to reign myself in... Just need to.
> 
> ...


Lol brushpocalysp lol cant stop laughing each time reading it!! But i will missed dearly my MAC 221 brush


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 6, 2019)

First face of 2019...

* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01 (I ended up keeping this)
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey and Cool Brown (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
* Covergirl Lash Blash Full Lash Bloom Mascara (quite a bit thicker and fuller than the Nourish mascara, lashes look more prominent)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## lenchen (Jan 6, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> What is thus about a re-release of Wayne Goss brushes? Which ones??



The old WG number 20, the older version of the fan rush, and the WGA version of the MAC 239, however I have learnt since my last post beautylish already sold out of their old stock, and never informed me as promised. Oh, well less cash I'll have to put towards the Sonia G face set when it comes out.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 6, 2019)

verorl said:


> Let's see... I spent 2.5 x the amount needed to make obsessed at MAC, was a little over $100 short of making Rouge at Sephora, close to making rouge at Sephora Mexico (they are separate), and also placed numerous Beautylish orders as well as Neiman Marcus when they had 10% Ebates. I spent a lot, and I do feel I spiraled out of control in 2018.
> 
> I need to reign myself in... Just need to.
> 
> ...


Great goals! and smart to purchase your Hakuhodo brushes now as their prices are going up to 40%


----------



## lenchen (Jan 6, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> You all have some awesome goals.
> Here what I have in mind for 2019
> NO- Buy till April (VIB Sephora Sales)
> In April i might have to buy Skin Care and some makeup mostly eye primer, foundation and I might add something for fun
> ...



Great goals!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 6, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> @lenchen ~  *I swear you and I are beauty sisters in many ways!
> 
> I have long used Tretinoin and I firmly believe it not only helps with acne,  but also aging / wrinkles. I am also a fan of CeraVe products: Foaming cleanser,   Eye Repair cream and the Skin Renewing Cream Serum.
> 
> ...



Beauty Sisters! I love it!  I can't wait to start using Trentinoin! I'm excited! I'm loving the CeraVe items I'm using at the moment. The Korean 10 step routine, while I loved it, just wasn't sustainable for me financially.


----------



## verorl (Jan 7, 2019)

lenchen said:


> Great goals! and smart to purchase your Hakuhodo brushes now as their prices are going up to 40%



Yup, that is why I was so quick to hit the buy button on them!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 14, 2019)

Yesterday's face...

* MUFE Step 1 - mix of Mattifying and Smoothing Primers
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- Grey (lids)
--- Cool Brown (lashlines and brows)
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* Covergirl Nourish by LashBlast Mascara - Very Black
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety
* Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 14, 2019)

[MENTION=97514]verorl[/MENTION] [MENTION=79469]VAL4M[/MENTION] [MENTION=101289]JerseyGirl[/MENTION] [MENTION=94524]Alysse011[/MENTION] [MENTION=57180]lenchen[/MENTION] [MENTION=65477]shellygrrl[/MENTION] [MENTION=83019]jennyap[/MENTION] [MENTION=16329]Twinkle_Twinkle[/MENTION]

* Here's to some solid goals! 

I love that some of you are also super mindful about shoes, accessories and clothing. For me, I will be engaging in another round of Marie Kondo. While on vacation, I still did my daily morning cardio. I ended up watching several episodes of "Tidying Up" during that time. I really think the episodes compliment the book. By seeing her work with people and then watching them put her principles into action was illuminating and inspiring. 

Personally, my consumption of "fashion" has come to a slow roll over the past few years. I no longer feel compelled to have the new spring, summer and fall handbag...I already have a closet full that needs to be addressed...same with clothing, shoes, accessories. I find myself willing to commit to a single better quality garment or pair shoes/boots. But the rule is: If something new comes in, at least one of the same type of item must go. More often, I am letting several things go at the same time. It has definitely led to better organization and access...but I can do better! 

I really need to get everything out of my closets and let the "spark of joy" help me further dekrappify and better appreciate what I have! I already solidly do that now with my beauty stash! Having uncluttered several spaces and places in my home and at work, has led to uncluttered mind space. It feels good. Anymahoozy, I just wanted to share these thoughts. 

x0x0x*


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 14, 2019)

I have been in the process of placing items aside to donate and sell for a couple months now.  I finally pulled the nicer pieces that I thought would sell well and brought them to a consignment shop.  I definitely didn't earn my money back on them, but it did pay me back for a weekend girls trip.  Now I need to bring the rest of the stuff to donate.

Oh, and I spent my Sephora gift card.  I lasted from Christmas until January 12 lol.


----------



## r0mini0n (Jan 16, 2019)

Here comes a long post, I promise to not make it this long ever again but I need to write it down somewhere and keep myself accountable this year. 
I've been spending so much on make-up these past years it's honestly horrible. I've decluttered many products over the years but I still have a million things. My problem is that I buy a lot of brands we don't have in my country online, and I can't return opened make-up. Plus I buy things to try, even if I know there's a chance I won't like it. That needs to stop!


*2019 fail and resolution*
Here's a fail: My 2019 resolution was to mostly buy replacements or a low buy, when possible buy only with a discount and to only buy from new collections from 2 brands (Chanel and Nars). I already gave in January 1st (I'm sure that's a record). There was a sale of 19% for 2019 so I thought it was an excellent opportunity to buy a backup mascara (the 3D Chanel one, I really liked the samples I used) and a replacement of the Chanel Soleil Tan Bronzer... Which I hardly ever used because I don't really like cream products, I just wanted to have a fresh one to have it. Then I fell for the new Nars eyeshadow palette and the Velvet Teddy collection. Combining this with the fact I bought a lot in December to "prepare" myself for the low buy... 

So I'm here committing to a low-buy year from this point forward! I followed last years thread and you are all so strong! I'm hoping by reading this thread I can find some motivation to change my ways. I've read the reddit mu rehab for a few years but it's not for me, some people overreact there way too much for my taste so it only irritates me.

*
Here are some of my rules for myself:
*
- Stop buying when stressed or bored. Try to only buy things you can test out in stores and buy smart, do not fall for the millionth discount code. Take advantage if you need something but don't browse a site or store just to make use of it because it's "'the chance, too good to pass up, .."

- Don't buy cream products. Even if you think you're going to use them to be a cooler version of yourself, you will not use them. Must resist that Chanel Baume thing. You will not wear that glossy eye.

- If you end up buying something new, then the rule is: one in, one out. If you're not willing to part with anything then it's not the right choice. Only buy if it's special and if you know you will use it, not just to own it.

- Be honest and declutter the things you never use, don't keep something because of the money you spent on it. The money is spent, it's too late anyways.

- Keep rotating and if you find you don't want to use something, get rid of it. A lot of my collection ranges from 2-5 years old, and I want to get the most use out of it I can get.

- Foundation, mascara, eye primers, all type of eyeliners, concealers and face powders need to stay replacement only

- Stop buying for the packaging and look at the actual product

- keep a log of the cost of everything you buy make-up, haircare & skincare



*Decluttering log*
I loved the purge post of Twinkle_Twinkle, so will post mine here to remember to not buy again.  I love declutter videos and kept off decluttering because I wanted to save it to make one of my own - but I need to be honest and face I'm never going to do that and just get on with it

Here is what I decluttered today, I still have ways to go but I couldn't get myself to part with more. I'm ashamed this is already such a long list.

- Anastasia BH Contour palette in light-medium
- Kat Von D Shade & Light (I was convinced if I bought this palette I would never want another palette again..)
- Bobbi Brown artstick in Pomegranate & Harlow Red (I don't wear these shades plus they smell really bad and have probably gone off)
- Marc Jacobs lipstick in Georgie girl
- Essence Velvet matte Lippencil in Peony star
- Anastasia BH Lipgloss in butter scotch (too light)
- Fenty original lipgloss (I hate the smell)
- Chanel Rouge Allure gloss in Super nude (hate the formula and it's a fancy tube but I hate you can't actually see the product)
- Nars audacious lipsticks in Julie, Dominique (I bought this knowing I would never wear it) and Anna. I don't really like the formula and prefer their other ones
- Chanel cream blush in Destiny
- YSL cream bronzer les Saharrienes
- Clinique blush in plum pop & berry pop (the original four were the first blushes I bought, I wanted the set. Sadly they never released more shades in my country, these were def. not mine)
- Burberry warm glow bronzer #3  (this was a Youtube inspired purchase but I hate the Burberry smell and never use it). think my mom would like.
- Bobbi Brown blush in Berry
- The body shop bronzer in #2  (I don't dislike it but I have a million bronzers and it's a bit too light. I have gotten use out of it though, but it's old)
- Bobbi Brown long wear Cream shadow in Praline and Slate (I hate the container, too tiny)
- Kiko brown eyeshadow in Wet & Dry. It's not bad but I have a million shades like this, I think my mom will like it
- Kiko sparkling trail eyeshadow stick in burgundy - again, think my mom will like
- Nars velvet shadow stick in Reykjavik
- Mac Paint pot in Camel Coat (dried out)
- Dior Fix it concealer in 001 and 200 (peach one)
- Smashbox contour & highlight stick set (3 pieces)
- Burberry cream contour stick
- Benefit what's app highlighter
- Estee Lauder Highlighter in Soft Pink (one of those cream stick designs like touche eclat)
- YSL face palette in Gypsy Opale (got this for the packaging and the way the product looks inside. never use it because it has some sparkles and I hate sparkles)
- Mac Sheer pressed powder in NC20 - save for Back2Mac


*Used up*
And here is a list of products I used up in the last year (apart from foundation) 

- Estee Lauder x Victoria Beckham khol pencil (black side is 100% finished, I'm tossing the nude because it's from 2016 and I have a backup waiting)
- nearing the end of my Bobbi Brown bone eyeshadow - only the edges left. I have others like it so debating if I should just toss it as it's a few years old. This thing will not end. Then again I keep powder products forever

1 product... What a waste!


I'm sorry to bore you with this long ass post but I'll try my hardest to resist temptation and when I buy to log and keep myself in check. I don't only feel sick for the money spent, but for all the landfill waste as well. Need to change those habits!


(eta: enters... too long a post!!)


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

You can do this! You are taking the first step. And avoiding temptation is very important as well.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 16, 2019)

r0mini0n said:


> Here comes a long post, I promise to not make it this long ever again but I need to write it down somewhere and keep myself accountable this year.
> I've been spending so much on make-up these past years it's honestly horrible. I've decluttered many products over the years but I still have a million things. My problem is that I buy a lot of brands we don't have in my country online, and I can't return opened make-up. Plus I buy things to try, even if I know there's a chance I won't like it. That needs to stop!
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 16, 2019)

Could 2019 be the year of the beauty no-buy? | Dazed Beauty
Interesting read


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 16, 2019)

Happy (Belated) New Year everyone!

I spent $2,324.64 (!!!) in 2018 on makeup, skincare, and hair care. I don’t remember how much I spent in 2017, but spending over $2K doesn’t sit well with me. I spent most of 2018 spending out of stress, store sales, and boredom. Plus, I did a lot of traveling for family and my business and lost several beauty items, which never happens. There were months where I didn’t buy anything, and months where I went overboard, so I don’t know if the solution for me is to put myself on a monthly budget or figure out a way be more mindful in how/when I make a purchase. But I do have a few goals for 2019:

*My 2019 Goals:*
1- Focus more on using up items (especially in categories I have a large number of) and use the “one in, one out” policy when purchasing items
2- Resume giving myself challenges (I gave myself some challenges in 2017, like working on my smokey eye, cat eyes, etc.) so I can play with my makeup more
3- Being mindful of when and why I’m purchasing something. A “temperature check” to evaluate how I’m feeling in the moment (sad, neutral, bored, happy...or am I’m only buying because there’s a sale happening?)
4- Create panning challenges for items that have been difficult for me to use up in the past. I think I will focus on panning or completely using up one blush, a highlighter, and a few of my eyeshadows)


*Current Inventory (items in bold indicate my goal to not buy anything from that category): 
*
Primers- 7 (3 samples, 2 for face, 1 lip, and 1 eyeshadow primer)
*Foundations- 4 (3 liquids, 1 powder foundation)*
Correctors/concealers- 3 (1 corrector, 2 concealers)
Brows- 3 (pencil, pomade, clear setting mascara)
Setting powders- 2 (1 loose, 1 compact)
*Bronzer- 1*
*Blush- 2*
*Highlighters- 2*
Refresher/setting sprays- 2
*Single eyeshadows- 28*
*Eyeshadow palettes- 2*
Liners- 4 (1 eye, *3 lips*)
Mascaras- 4 (3 travel sizes, 1 full size)
Lip treatments- 2 (1 lip balm, 1 lip scrub)
Lip gloss- 5
*Lipstick- 11 (3 liquid, 8 bullet)*
Makeup remover- 2
Fragrances- 5 rollerballs
Polish- 23 (*21 polishes*, 2 base/top coats)
*Brushes and sponges- 28 (1 beauty blender, 27 brushes)*
Shampoo- 1
Conditioner- 2
Hair stylers/treatments/moisturizers- 9 (1 gel, 2 oil, 4 creams, 2 pomades)
Face cleansers- 1
Exfoliators- 2
Toners- 2
Essence- 1
Face moisturizers- 4
Masks- 7
Serums- 3
Treatments- 5
Eye cream- 1
Face oil- 2 (includes 1 sample)

Out of my inventory, the biggest change from 2018 is my number of eyeshadow palettes. I sanitized and gave away most of my palettes (which were primarily Naked palettes) to friends and family. I never thought I’d see the day where I would let go of my Naked palettes, but I discovered that I much prefer single eyeshadows over premade palettes. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone’s progress!


----------



## r0mini0n (Jan 20, 2019)

little rant / inventory / question

Sephora (France) sent another 25% off of nearly everything apart from some brands and discounted items. I was so tempted to get the Natasha Denona Gold eyeshadow Palette, as it's so expensive (113€) so money off is always a good deal (would be just under 85€). But then I remembered how I am always so easily won over with some % off and I couldn't do it. I did pick up little eye patches from Pathology (sp?) and a trial Laneige sleep mask and lip sleep mask... Super tiny but it was all they had. So basically the percentage off was the shipping costs I needed to pay, so I see that as a break even. I do want to try that lip sleep mask, my lips are always so so dry... I ended up paying 25€.


Then I had the bright idea to follow the current trend on youtube and start back up with a make up inventory. I did eyeshadows first and all my eyeshadows together (singles, palettes from 2-4, palettes from 5-X and cream eyeshadows) already put me nearly at 2500€. I was so shocked at first... but now the shock has worn off. However, I hope it's enough to make me realize that no, you don't need more eyeshadow in your life. I'm anxious to do everything now and face the real number. And nothing of this includes the many things I bought and gave away to my mom because I didn't like it... 

And most of them are a few years old. My oldest singles are from Mac from 2009 (I keep them for nostalgia) but the majority of my stash I bought between 2013 and 2016. So it's getting up there in age...  Do you guys throw away old eyeshadows? I want to keep them forever lol.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 20, 2019)

I’m scared to do an inventory.
I personally think powder products can stay a long time beyond their “date”. It all depends on how used they are and how they’ve been stored. Are they are lightly used and have only been used on yourself?  You can probably sterilize them if you are very concerned. Of course if anything smells weird or looks weird discard it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 21, 2019)

r0mini0n said:


> My oldest singles are from Mac from 2009 (I keep them for nostalgia) but the majority of my stash I bought between 2013 and 2016. So it's getting up there in age...  Do you guys throw away old eyeshadows? I want to keep them forever lol.



I recently threw away a pan of MAC Copperplate because it (to me) wasn't performing as well as it once was. On the other hand, I have a pan of Indian Ink that's been in my stash for quite a bit longer than Copperplate was. Copperplate was used quite a bit (I had quite a dent in it!); Indian Ink is used more sparingly.

If they're not performing as well as you remember, of if they've changed in texture, toss them. If you use one and you react badly to it, toss it. If they're still working well for you, and there are no other issues, you can probably keep them.


----------



## r0mini0n (Jan 21, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I’m scared to do an inventory.
> I personally think powder products can stay a long time beyond their “date”. It all depends on how used they are and how they’ve been stored. Are they are lightly used and have only been used on yourself?  You can probably sterilize them if you are very concerned. Of course if anything smells weird or looks weird discard it.



I'm determined to finish my inventory, I hope the sticker shock will help me stay focused on the low buy and not fall for the discount codes all the time. I've done it once before some years ago, but I would just write down what I had and count, and give up after a while. It wasn't useful for me because I never really forgot what I had, I just don't use it enough.
Yes, the products were only used on myself. Most of my products are just lightly used, the ones that I've used more seem to have grown a bit more of hard pan. I just see people decluttering things because it's 3 years old and surely expired, while I'm sitting here with 5 year old products that I can't bare to get rid of. I think I need to realize more that makeup shouldn't be a collection, but something to enjoy and use. And to stop searching for something better and enjoy what I have!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 21, 2019)

Exactly!! Enjoy what you have!! I totally agree...we are so often chasing the new shiny thing, but often we already have the same (or almost the same) shiny thing already...


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 22, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Exactly!! Enjoy what you have!! I totally agree...we are so often chasing the new shiny thing, but often we already have the same (or almost the same) shiny thing already...



*BINGO! 

Doing an inventory, while hard to do if you look at it fiscally, is a great thing. You will know what you have in your stash. For me it has been easier to: 
*

*Let things go that I am not using*
*Dispose of things definitely past date*
*Know what is not performing up to par*
*Get things I love into rotation*
*Know what basics are getting low and need to be replaced*

*​**Above all else, I am finding happiness and joy in my makeup. *


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 22, 2019)

Creating an inventory was eye opening for me too.  I'm so happy that I did it though! I took inventory of every category of makeup that I own. I put mine in an Excel sheet and included the date I purchased the product (if I could remember approximate date or if I could look it up on the retailer's website), cost, color (and have the cell filled in with the color as well so it's easier to see at a glance), and included a column for a mini review/my thoughts.


Face of the day:

- Foundation: Ellis Faas Skin Veil
- Concealer: CdP Radiant Corrector for Eyes and CdP The Concealer for marks
- Blush: Charlotte Tilbury Ecstasy
- Bronzer: Edward Bess Daydream
- Highlighter: Becca SSP Pearl liquid with ABH Amrezy layered on top
- Eyebrows: Soap and Surratt brow pencil in blonde
- Eyes: I used the CdP Radiant Corrector to even out my lids.  I've noticed that, with my dry winter skin, dedicated eyeshadow primer has been making my lids look kind of flaky.  Gross.  I used MAC shadows in Mythology and Swiss Chocolate.  I used Pat McGrath Blk Coffee to line my eyes.
- Mascara: Lancome Mr. Big
- Lips: Pat McGrath lip pencil in bare rose and Tom Ford Pink Dusk lipstick

- Perfume: Molecule 01

I currently have 4 bronzers - Chanel Soleil Tan, Edward Bess Daydream, Hourglass Luminous Light, and Tom Ford Gold Dust (the small size).  I'd like to get to two bronzers - 1 cream (the Chanel) and 1 powder.  I'm considering decluttering the Hourglass and Tom Ford, but I just don't know.... I may just declutter the Hourglass. I do really enjoy both the Edward Bess and Tom Ford quite a bit.

I also am thinking of decluttering my ABH eyeshadow singles.  I prefer MAC for some reason that I can't really explain.  The ABH are more pigmented, but I think I may be one of the few people who doesn't love a heavily pigmented eyeshadow.  I pulled out my ABH shadows this morning because I've been trying to make myself use them.  I've actually pulled them out every day for the past week, but I end up putting them back and using MAC or the Dior quint I'm trying to use up instead.


----------



## r0mini0n (Jan 22, 2019)

[MENTION=94524]Alysse011[/MENTION] that's similar to how I'm doing mine (not finished though). I will admit I am too lazy to do colours or comments though! I admire your dedication! I've now put the name, date of purchase (or a guess based on memory or release date), and then the actual price I paid for it (or a guess based on internet reviews or current prices). I put the price I paid for the item instead of the actual value as it's more important to me to know the actual money I spent. I guess that's an advantage of buying online so much, I can find everything back in my e-mails! 

I don't like heavily pigmented eyeshadows either! I'm not that good with make up (just buying it haha) so I prefer something you can build up!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 30, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *BINGO!
> 
> Doing an inventory, while hard to do if you look at it fiscally, is a great thing. You will know what you have in your stash. For me it has been easier to:
> *
> ...


Same here! it's good to keep inventory of your stash. I was recently looking at the new colourpop purple palette, but in my eyeshadow rotation I got the Pat McGrath rose en vie palette, ND mini Lila palette, my own custom made berry palette using single shadows, and a recently gifted ND 5 palette with purples in it. Suddenly that colourpop  purple palette was as exciting anymore.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 30, 2019)

Belated FOTD from Sunday...

* wet’n’wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Friend Zone (or was it Faux Fur?)
* Covergirl Nourish by Lashblast Mascara
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 1, 2019)

*Low / No Buy Journal 2019

January Check-In ~ Woot Woot! First entry for 2019!

Purchases ~ Total for month = $116.90
**Neiman Marcus – Guelain Rouge G LE Crystal Case and #214  lipstick*…Love the case. Accidentally duped the lip color  
This was on my lust list from the moment is was sneak peeked in early December.  I was able to take advantage of 10% Ebates. And I was able to take it with me on vacation. 
Such a pretty little piece of art! 


*Meijer (local superstore)* – *L’oreal Voluminous Paradise Primer & **Voluminous Paradise **Waterproof Mascara *- I usually don’t do waterproof mascara, but this was for wearing during my beach vacation .  *Olay Regenerist Regenerating Serum, Fragrance-Free (travel size)* – I ran out of my ELANR serum and used to use this formula a few years ago. I am considering sticking with this and CeraVE Skin Renewing Serum in lieu of the pricey EL. 

*Ulta - CeraVe Moisturizing Cream (for hubs) & CeraVe Renewing Serum 

**Marshall’s  - Real Techniques 306 Kabuki Brush *- $6.99 on clearance! This was a fun purchase specifically for my vacation as well. I really like the giant size, shape and it is very soft for a synthetic. 

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:

Gave Away: *2 brand new Back2Mac lipsticks to a student worker
*
Disposed of: Nothing

Used Up: Nothing

Mascara Round Up – Lancome Definicils

**Will Dispose Of / Give Away: *Eyeing my ABH Modern Renaissance palette. I am not reaching for it…

*Favorites of the Month  / In Heavy Rotation:

*For my vacation, I took my long neglected *ABH Sundipped Palette and the new RT kabuki brush* I purchased. I confess, I went full on “twilight” with my sunscreen application during the day and in the evenings to enhance my tan  Nothing like shimmering sparkling skin. It was a happy thing!

*Drugstore Discover – Burt’s Bees Honey Moisturizing Balm* ~ Somewhere traveling between Punta Cana and Michigan I lost Bite Agave balm. Not good! My budget for the month would not allow me to simply run out and replace it full price…so I purchased my first BB product. Love it!

*Mindfulness:
*I spent some serious time this month dekrappifying my emails…meaning I diligently unsubscribed from all of the various brands and retailers I have never purchased from and/or have not purchased from recently. All these emails have just led to clutter in my inbox and me feeling annoyed more than tempted. If I am really wanting something, I will be forced to go look for it!

*Fitness Stuffs:
*Still kicking it on the daily! My goal was to keep it tight for our vacation and I was successful. I came into the new year with no gain from the holidays and have been able to maintain the 10# drop. I say drop versus lost…coz’ I do not want to find that 10#s!  For the first time ever on vacation, I felt 100% comfortable in my skin, in my clothes, walking around in my swimwear…My husband said numerous times that he was very proud of me and that I looked great.  
I think when you are feeling good is shines through 

I got back from vacation up half a pound and promptly lost it two days later…I think it was water weight from flying and not getting enough fluids during travel. Then I got a nasty cold and my monthly cycle and had to take it easy for many days. Rest is as important as activity! I am on the mend and feeling better as of writing this. I did not set any new fitness goal(s) for the new year. I think where I am at now is not about losing more weight, but rather continuing to keep the promise I made to take good care of myself on all levels.

I promise to post the rest of my 2019 beauty plan and budget next...

*Happy Weekend! *


----------



## r0mini0n (Feb 1, 2019)

*Low buy / No buy January 2019 (sorry for the novel in advance)

*First year participating, I will log everything to hold myself accountable. My goal was to only buy something special or replacements of HGs.
I only counted the amount spent on make-up, and not on skincare or setting sprays. I can't return make-up in my country so all buys are final.

*January Make-up spending*: 221,77€ (fail)

*Thoughts and overview*
1) Chanel Soleil Tan De Chanel_ (didn't need this, regret. Fell for the promotional code on jan 1st lol.)
_
2) Chanel Volume Révolution mascara_ (haven't opened this yet but I have used samples of it and enjoy it a lot. I just hope the big version is as good as the samples, sometimes I prefer samples. Bought with same discount as above)
_
3) Nars Skin Deep Eye Palette_ (I actually really like this. I never bought their Loaded/Wanted/new one they just launched so it's not really a repeat for me. I don't regret it but I did not need it... however, it's the word Limited edition that did me in + the fact that my last purchase on the website on Nars was around October 2017.... Obviously this is not a good reason but to me it was oh... I'm allowed something Nars. I honestly forgot I now have two other sites where I ordered Nars the past year without having to pay shipping...)

_4+5) Mac Soft Teddy & Dear Teddy eyeshadows (I was so hyped for this collection but it fell kind of flat. They're ok, will try to use them. I prefer the matte one)

6) Mac Sur blush: Regret, didn't need this, I have a million of blushes like this and it's not even my preferred shade. I fell for the monochrome look)

7) Mac Best Teddy lipgloss: _regret, fell for the hype + the color was much darker than I expected after online images. Also my first Mac gloss, wasn't blown away by the formula. I already gave this away to my mother who I hope will use it
_
8) Chanel Baume Essentiel Transparant : _Fail because a) I know I will not use it and I held out, but in the end I picked it up with a good discount and after I saw it being used on lips. B) I finished my make up collection inventory numbers at this point and still bought it. Am hoping to make use of it, going to make myself use it_

*Overall thoughts / ramblings:
*This was not a good month, I already excused myself on January first with the discount code (19% for 2019) because when else will I receive a discount?? Turns out I received 4 other ones in January..  

Apart from spending this much on make-up I also spent a bit under 200$ on skincare, setting pray, tan (I hardly ever fake tan)  and hairbrushes (one a gift for my grandma). Fell for the discount codes a lot. Am hoping to really get smarter this year.

I also made a full make up inventory in January, with all the items I have and the price it cost me. I was gentle and looked up the actual price when I could as I bought a lot with discount codes over the years. Here are the full numbers as to hold myself accountable: 424 products for around 12500 €..... Gathered over five years. Does not include all the items already decluttered over the years, and it was a lot... I buy a lot and was excited when a lot of popular youtube or high end brands became available to me online, so wanted to try everything over the years. Sadly as mentioned I can not return opened product, and I'm not a smart buyer so I ended up not liking/using a lot of it. I thought the sticker shock would stop me from purchasing a while... I purchased the Chanel stick four days after finishing, I couldn't contain myself.. Absolute fail.

*My goal for February is* : 

1/ try to detach myself from the sentimental value of the make up, and declutter everything that I don't like / like but will not use (anymore) / is old and smells and should be tossed regardless if I like it or not. My only issue is I have a lot of high end powder products of around 3 years old / going on 4, which I think is a waste to throw away. However I only have my mother to declutter too and she's a hoarder as well and she never says no. I don't want to burden her with products she won't use. On the other hand I have nobody to declutter these too, plus it doesn't feel right to declutter these older products on someone that is not my mother lol.

2/ finally make use of that webspace I registered summer 2017 and make a blog and keep up with my make-up thoughts and rambles there. I'm always stuck looking at templates but not acting (I want things to be perfect from the start which obviously doesn't work like that, but when something isn't the way I want I procrastinate and just never end up doing it... Instead of just starting somewhere and improving along the way)

*Goal for make-up purchases this year and hopefully the coming years:* Be honest with myself and don't buy it  what I will not use + only stick to my 2 brands chosen in the beginning of the year, apart from repurchases for HG like foundation & setting powder.

I am determined to make February a no buy. In saying that today (the 1st...) I already ordered underwear on the last day of sales + renewed a domain name that I'm not ready to let go off for a total of 42€. I don't know if this should count toward my no buy (fail) or not. Underwear I'm ok, I mean I'll use it and it was a deal. Domain name I thought I was giving up but it's just too sentimental for me..

I am so sorry to always post so much in here + post about random things. I just hope writing it online will help me because everyone does so well in these threads and I don't want to let people down. I will try to do better and hopefully have to report less purchases in the future! If you made it to the bottom please have a cookie on my behalf!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 1, 2019)

r0min0n,

I read your entire post, and I want to encourage you to keep at it. Don’t beat yourself up for January, every day is a new day. Try to enjoy and love the items you have and slowly you’ll be able to rid yourself of those that you don’t like or work for you. Even if you just put those items away in a separate place that you don’t see, after a few months when you look at them again you’ll see they are easier to part with. At least that has been the way it works for me.  Also I find if I don’t watch any reviews about products, I don’t go crazy trying to buy them... so I have been staying away from temptation by not watching or reading reviews about products. Those influencers have really influenced me to part with my money!!

Hang in there!!

Now to have a cookie...


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 2, 2019)

*I really like what @JerseyGirl says "every day is a new day..."  It really is! It is also how I stay on top of my fitness...everyday I get a choice and a chance to do something healthy for myself. So it can be a new day for you too. *



r0mini0n said:


> *Low buy / No buy January 2019 (sorry for the novel in advance)
> *First year participating,* I will log everything to hold myself accountable*...
> *Overall thoughts / ramblings:
> *This was not a good month...*My goal for February is* :
> ...



 *Welcome welcome! You are not allowed to beat yourself up! We all have made slip ups. 

I will be honest and tell you it was hard at first to keep my expense log. It makes you be accountable  and honest to yourself first. Boy oh boy, the first year I tallied up what I spent (2017), I was shocked. The second year of keeping an expense log, really really helped me be mindful and make better choices. I also spent 50% less!!! I was still over the budget I set. But I believe I set it too low, as I included my hair care and skincare products. 

Other things that have helped me make better choices:

*

*Keeping a must/lust list. I keep a written one in addition to the  list at Sephora and favorites list at Ulta. *
*I wait for really good swatch images and honest reviews. It helps me add and remove items from the lists above.*
*I bank my Ulta points. Using points combined with a coupon cuts my out of pocket cost.*
*I choose gift cards for Ulta and/or Sephora for my Ebates payouts. Again, I save them until there is a coupon for additional savings.*
*
So happy you are posting here! And I made it to the end...so I see 1/2 a cookie for dessert tonight!  *


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 2, 2019)

No makeup purchases for me in January.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 2, 2019)

My January recap!

*Purchases*
Blemish extractor- $16.99 

*Used Up*
None

*Decluttered*
None

*Reflections*
I didn't think much about buying, decluttering, or using up any items in January. No rhyme or reason for it. I didn't wear much makeup this month. In fact, my go-to face consists of peach corrector (undereye and to cover minor dark spots on my face), undereye concealer, a skintone concealer to cover the corrector, either a brow pencil or pomade, gloss or lip balm, translucent setting power to set the undereye concealer, maybe my MAC MSF, and a little bronzer. I'm self employed and work from home almost exclusively, so this works for me and makes me look presentable when I video conference with my clients. When I do decide to get out of the house and go to a nearby cafe, library, or co-working spot, I wear foundation. 

I don't watch many product reviews or first impressions on YouTube as much as I used to. These days (and over the past year or so), I've been drawn more to project planning, low-buy, declutter, and shopping your stash videos. 

I also reflected on various makeup items and whether they serve a purpose for me. For example, face primer. Before I knew that face primers existed, I didn't have any issues with my foundation staying on, so I'm wondering if it's really necessary for me outside of serving as a protective barrier between my skin and the makeup. I have two full sized primers and a few deluxe samples that I will use up, then I'll reevaluate. Same goes for eyeshadow primer. Sometimes using a concealer suffices. 

*Goals for February*
I want to play more with my single eyeshadows. I bought several single eyeshadows in December but haven't played around with them much. I also want to have a stronger focus on using up some of my skincare products (namely my serums and face oils).


----------



## jennyap (Feb 4, 2019)

@fur4elise sounds like a great start to the year! 

 @r0mini0n glad to have you with us, I think the start is the hardest part, and even though you refer to several 'fails' those experiences are helping you understand your triggers and your weak spots. The fact that you are able to honestly reflect on why you made those purchases means you are off to a really great start. 

I also have an inventory, and it is very enlightening (I do it for all makeup, skincare, bath body and haircare products, but my low buy focus is purely on makeup). My peak spending year was 2013 - 167 items at a total cost of about £1900. Crazy stuff. I've been here on the low-buy thread ever since, but it took a while to really cut that down. The following year was much better in that I spent about half as much, but I realised that that was still a lot. Last year was my best yet - I spent only about £180, so less than 10% of my worst.  
That said, I also struggle with letting things go, both sentimentally and because 'one day' I'll use them up/more. Yeah right. Even though I know intellectually that it is totally unrealistic to use everything I've got - even if I did a full-on glam face every day, which I definitely don't - it's hard to let go, and that's my biggest challenge now. I do still get tempted by new things, but I'm much much better at resisting temptation. I keep a wishlist, but it's very short and things can sit on there for a long time - and eventually drop off. 

*January update for me: Purchases - none.  Used up - none. Disposed of - none. *

Speaking of inventories though, here is where I confess that I currently own 134 lipsticks.  They are and always have been my biggest weakness, but about 2/3rds of those are over 3 years old (not that surprising, with so many it's hard to use anything up), so I really want to be intentional about which I keep and use so that I can enjoy my favourites before they expire and pass on any others whilst they still have some life. 

With that in mind I wore a different lipstick each day of January. In reality that mostly means each work day - I rarely wear more than a tinted balm at the weekend. The aim was to decide which are 'loves', which are 'likes', and which are 'meh'. The 'meh' category can be disposed of immediately, and the 'loves' I will keep. The 'likes' are in a holding pattern, only to be kept if they fill a gap in my collection that the 'loves' don't currently meet. 

The result was that, of 24 lippies worn in Jan, there were 11 loves, 11 likes, and just 2 meh. Seems like I'm too easily pleased! My sort of realistic aim for this year is to halve my collection, so I'm broadly on track for that, but there may have to be a second round of testing lol. I will have to work through a bunch over a few weekends too, as it would take me 6 months of Mon-Fri to wear everything in my collection, which is crazy town! I don't think I can handle six months straight of something different each day, so I'm easing off in Feb - can wear what I like, although still trying to do mostly 'new'.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 4, 2019)

Yesterday's face...

* MUFE Step 1 - mix of Mattifying and Smoothing Primers
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust (lid)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (crease)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic (lashlines)
* Covergirl Bloom by Lashblast Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* mix of MAC Blankety + MAC Personal Pick (mattene) lipsticks, with a bit of Blankety on its down dotted over the top


----------



## r0mini0n (Feb 4, 2019)

jennyap said:


> @r0mini0n glad to have you with us, I think the start is the hardest part, and even though you refer to several 'fails' those experiences are helping you understand your triggers and your weak spots. The fact that you are able to honestly reflect on why you made those purchases means you are off to a really great start.
> 
> I also have an inventory, and it is very enlightening (I do it for all makeup, skincare, bath body and haircare products, but my low buy focus is purely on makeup). My peak spending year was 2013 - 167 items at a total cost of about £1900. Crazy stuff. I've been here on the low-buy thread ever since, but it took a while to really cut that down. The following year was much better in that I spent about half as much, but I realised that that was still a lot. Last year was my best yet - I spent only about £180, so less than 10% of my worst.
> That said, I also struggle with letting things go, both sentimentally and because 'one day' I'll use them up/more. Yeah right. Even though I know intellectually that it is totally unrealistic to use everything I've got - even if I did a full-on glam face every day, which I definitely don't - it's hard to let go, and that's my biggest challenge now. I do still get tempted by new things, but I'm much much better at resisting temptation. I keep a wishlist, but it's very short and things can sit on there for a long time - and eventually drop off.



Thank you for the encouraging feedback! That is a huge change, amazing. Here's hoping to have a similar outcome (and keep it that way) in the next years. Success on your lipstick venture, sounds like you are already off to an amazing start! Do keep us updated!


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 5, 2019)

*Happy Chinese New Year!
Year of the (Dog)(Earth) Pig*
Which I totally love because the cute images that keep popping up remind me of my very own “piglet!” Of course that would be my Frenchie Abby 

*2019 Budget/Beauty*
This is the rest of my 2019 plan, just a little late.

In 2018, I spent $2721.92 on all beauty, skincare, hair care and fragrance. My original budget was for $1200. I set it very low, not really knowing where I would land. I was determined that if I spent money, I would be mindful about it.  

I also want to note here, all of my beauty purchases, along with my clothing, shoes, etc. were all made with money I had in hand. Meaning, if I used a credit card to pay for it, the balance was paid off in full before the billing cycle. No interest and no debt. I am strict on this and it can be tough at times. With effort and discipline though, I have been able to dig myself out of grad school / divorce / life debt. I have about 1 year left until the rest of the balance is paid off! Woot woot! I never want to see myself in that kind of debt again.

Okay, back to the spending…Despite spending +double my set budget in 2018, it was still 40% less than the year before. I will take that as a Win! 

*For 2019, I am going to set my budget to $120 per month ($1500 for the year).* I have decided to leave my hair products and skincare products in the same budget. This will force me to prioritize purchasing my “essentials” over more beauty products.  It will also encourage me to wring every last drop/bit out of what I am using on the daily. 

I have one exclusion from the 2019 budget, a February fragrance purchase. I set aside part of a bonus in 2018 to purchase a couple Tom Ford parfums. However, I waited until after the holidays, when I could find them on eBay, at a price point palatable for my coupon, discount, sale loving self! 
*
The No-Buy List – Alphabetical by Category*
*
Blush *– Going to try to make some dents in what I have. I reach for my MAC ED and Mineral Skin Finish formulas the most. 

*Bronzer *– I have hit pan on one of my d/c Guerlain 4 Seasons and the darker of my BECCA Gradient. I use them as contour and to bring back warmth to my foundation. I have several other BECCA, Clarins, MAC, NARS, etc in my stash. I will continue to rotate what I have.

*Brows *- I just recently replaced all of my brow products with a Benefit Brow collection box, so I am in great shape. The one thing that I will probably need to replenish is setting gel. 

*Eyeliner* – I was able to restock a couple of my daily use Urban Decay 24/7 shades last year, so I am in good shape.

*Eye Shadow (singles)* – No need for singles. It is so hard for me to get them out and use them. Also, I am not in need of any single pans for my custom palettes. 

*Pre-made Eye Shadow Palettes* – No buy! Nuff’ said on this!

*Highlighters *– No buy! In an effort to rotate use of what I have, I purchased a multi-compartment organizer, that I put out on my makeup bureau ($8). I was able to stand up several palettes vertically. Many of my palettes are combination highlighters, blushes and bronzers.  Now, I can clearly see what I have and easily reach for things rather than dig through drawers. 



*
Pigments* – Not even a concern as I won’t buy. I just don't use them. I still have a couple MAC crushed pigments in my stash. Hard to let them go, because they are OG.

*Low Buy List - Alphabetical by Category
**
Concealer -* I scored my Tarte Shape Tape 50% last fall. A tube lasts me a full year.

*Foundation - *Estee Lauder Double Wear is my HG. I will need to replenish sometime in the near future.

*Lipstick *– I have no need…LOL! But I know I will end up purchasing some LE releases. Givenchy comes to mind. I love their formula and the beautiful packaging. I will wait for the sales, coupons, etc. 
*I love my little LE lipstick collection!*  It sits on my bureau and brings me joy.  

*Lip Liner* – I was able to purchase a couple Bite liners when on sale last year. I’ll work through those. I may invest in a couple of the new BECCA. Not a high priority.

*Liquid / Cream Eye Shadows *- I recently became a fan of Marc Jacobs See-Quins. I have one shade on my list, Topaz Flash. I am also a fan of the Stila Glimmer/Glitter & Glow formulas. The Stila have a shelf life as they dry out. So, if I do replace any shades, I am going to try to get the mini size.  The new Stila All Fired Up Glitter & Glow Eye Shadow Mini Set is on my list. They will coordinate with the eye shadow palettes I am currently using the most. I’ll wait for a sale/coupon.

*Makeup Brushes* – My current collection had really been edited down to tools I really love. I do not have a need or any glaring holes. I have a couple Wayne Goss and Sonia G brushes on my wish list. If I am good elsewhere with my budget, I may splurge on those.

*Mascara* – I have a couple brand new tubes of my favorites on backup. I will wait until a decent sale to re-stock. I am trying to rotate only 2 or 3 tubes at a time. I also use a mascara primer. Right now I have a tube of L'oreal open. Marc Jacobs just announced a new mascara primer. That is most likely something I will purchase as the Velvet Noir is currently my HG.
*
Powders (Setting, Finishing)* – I would have put this category on the no buy list but my MUFE Ultra HD loose is getting low, so I will replenish that.  As for the rest of my stash, I plan to continue to make a dent in what I have and not purchase anything new.
*
Setting Spray* – I use Skindinavia / UD All Nighter (same formula). I currently have ½ bottle left in use and a full bottle backup. I will restock this when a decent sale comes along later in the year.

I think that is it...


----------



## lenchen (Feb 8, 2019)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ January 2019*


*Purchases:*

No purchases in January

*Total spent for January = $0.00*
*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:*

*Gave away:*5 Hakuhodo eye brushes, I never used them, they’re duplicates as I have the wayne goss eye set, so I didn’t see the need to keep those. I also gave up my cover fx highlighter, Makeupgeek hightler that looks white in the pan but swatches a pale gold, and an ABH highlighter from one of her glow kits. I now own 6 highlighters.

*Disposed of: *

*Nothing, except my make up empties from the last 8 months*

*Used Up:*

*Whamisa face oil-I have a back-up, which I opened up.*

*Will Dispose Of: *

*On The Horizon: *


*Beauty- *I need to order my relaxer kit for the year, and I need a new primer I’m nearing the end of my samples. I want to try the hourglass primer so I think I’ll purchase the sample size to try once my last sample runs out.  

*Fitness*- I’ve been walking my 5 miles a day, but the changes I’ve made over my diet, I’ve seen a huge difference!

*monthly favourites*-I’ve been really enjoying my makeup stash. My pat mcgrath eyeshadows have been fantastic!! I was gifted a natasha denona 5 pan palette #10 . My cousin passed it along to me after months of no use, I have to say, I love it!!! I’ve been using my marc Jacobs highlighter in the colour guilty, Sonia G brushes to include the pro eye set, my Hakuhodo face brushes, and  surprise surprise, my Chanel Vita Lumiere aqua.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 8, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *For 2019, I am going to set my budget to $120 per month ($1500 for the year).* I have decided to leave my hair products and skincare products in the same budget. This will force me to prioritize purchasing my “essentials” over more beauty products.  It will also encourage me to wring every last drop/bit out of what I am using on the daily.


 [MENTION=51593]fur4elise[/MENTION] (and everyone else that have placed themselves on a budget): If you don't spend your monthly budget, do you carry it over to the next month or do you adhere to the monthly budgeted amount? I've thought about placing myself on a monthly budget, but in the past I could go 3 months without spending only to go overboard in the 4th month.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 9, 2019)

LadyBug13 said:


> @fur4elise (and everyone else that have placed themselves on a budget): If you don't spend your monthly budget, do you carry it over to the next month or do you adhere to the monthly budgeted amount? I've thought about placing myself on a monthly budget, but in the past I could go 3 months without spending only to go overboard in the 4th month.



*
 Great question! For all my good intentions,  (lol my auto correct actually put the word "intervention!" **) 
I was going to allow rollover...I  think I only had one month where I did that... because I blew it... 

I think, it makes sense to allow rollover.  Then you can bank monies for the spring, fall, and sales in between...or if you have to stock up on essentials.


I have a question too. I bank Ebates and points for gift cards. When I use those, should they count against my monthly total? Lol! Already trying to spend more
*


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 9, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Great question! For all my good intentions,  (lol my auto correct actually put the word "intervention!" **)
> I was going to allow rollover...I  think I only had one month where I did that... because I blew it...
> 
> ...



Gift CARDS, Memberships Points (like Ulta or Shoppers for Canadian)  and Ebates doesn't count in you monthly allowance it is EXTRA money to spend for SURE!!! LOL enabler that i am. 
On another subject am i the only one having the hardest time to skip the colourpop sale???  I keep telling myself I have all the purple in the world in my collection.  I have to say I haven't purchased makeup with my money since Jan  and yes it is my loop hole of my no buy LOL


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 9, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *I have a question too. I bank Ebates and points for gift cards. When I use those, should they count against my monthly total? Lol! Already trying to spend more
> *



My instinct says no?


----------



## r0mini0n (Feb 9, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I have a question too. I bank Ebates and points for gift cards. When I use those, should they count against my monthly total? Lol! Already trying to spend more
> *



I don't think it should count, as it is something you can turn around for extra money to use without breaking your budget!

I also have a question related to gifts. How to deal with gifts that you specifically asked for, and got in a short time frame? I'm not talking about surprise gifts or gift cards or having something on a wishlist for a while and receiving it. More like mentioning how you want an item but don't want to break the low buy and give into temptation so fast; and then getting it gifted so it "doesn't count".
That is what I did this week and I feel bad about it, it doesn't feel like a real gift but more like someone finding a workaround to get their fix, it was manipulative. I'm hoping to just leave this as a one off. Thinking about setting up a budget but I'd probably use up the budget every time just because it's there.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 9, 2019)

[MENTION=79469]VAL4M[/MENTION] ~ *Too funny! I tend to enable myself when I can! 

I think I agree with* @shellygrrl *~ Even though it is not cash out of pocket, I am still spending and consuming...Ugh! I hate when I know I am being so sensible. 

What about combining rollover monies with points/gift cards?  LOL! Let's further muddy the waters of sensibility...*


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 10, 2019)

r0mini0n said:


> ...I also have a question related to gifts. How to deal with gifts that you specifically asked for, and got in a short time frame? I'm not talking about surprise gifts or gift cards or having something on a wishlist for a while and receiving it. More like mentioning how you want an item but don't want to break the low buy and give into temptation so fast; and then getting it gifted so it "doesn't count".
> That is what I did this week and I feel bad about it, it doesn't feel like a real gift but more like someone finding a workaround to get their fix, it was manipulative. I'm hoping to just leave this as a one off. Thinking about setting up a budget but I'd probably use up the budget every time just because it's there.


*
Oh. I am sad that you are feeling guilty over a gift.  My hubs always tells me for birthdays and Christmas, that it is okay to suggest things you might not otherwise buy for yourself...that a gift does not have to be a necessity...And there have been other times where he just wants to do something special for me and he'll offer to treat me. Usually I sway away from beauty stuff and get fitness related stuffs. *


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 10, 2019)

FOTD...
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- Cool Brown (brows)
--- Grey (lid)
--- Cool Grey (lashlines)
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* Covergirl Full Lash Bloom by Lashblast Mascara
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## lenchen (Feb 11, 2019)

LadyBug13 said:


> @fur4elise (and everyone else that have placed themselves on a budget): If you don't spend your monthly budget, do you carry it over to the next month or do you adhere to the monthly budgeted amount? I've thought about placing myself on a monthly budget, but in the past I could go 3 months without spending only to go overboard in the 4th month.


I am allowing myself a roll over, this way it would give yourself a cushion for that month in wish you decide to make a purchase. I found that in the past, when I didn't allow roll over, I ended up blowing my budget when I do make a purchase.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 11, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Great question! For all my good intentions,  (lol my auto correct actually put the word "intervention!" **)
> I was going to allow rollover...I  think I only had one month where I did that... because I blew it...
> 
> ...


To answer your question, I would not count gift cards as they are "gifts".The way I see it, those gift cards can help  you stay on track in terms of your set budget as helps you to spend less of your own funds, and instead of buying items "just because"/mindlessly spending it just to spend it, you can use it to purchase replacement items


----------



## lenchen (Feb 11, 2019)

r0mini0n said:


> *I don't think it should count, as it is something you can turn around for extra money to use without breaking your budget!*
> 
> I also have a question related to gifts. How to deal with gifts that you specifically asked for, and got in a short time frame? I'm not talking about surprise gifts or gift cards or having something on a wishlist for a while and receiving it. More like mentioning how you want an item but don't want to break the low buy and give into temptation so fast; and then getting it gifted so it "doesn't count".
> That is what I did this week and I feel bad about it, it doesn't feel like a real gift but more like someone finding a workaround to get their fix, it was manipulative. I'm hoping to just leave this as a one off. Thinking about setting up a budget but I'd probably use up the budget every time just because it's there.



I think so too!


----------



## lenchen (Feb 11, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> @VAL4M ~ *Too funny! I tend to enable myself when I can!
> 
> I think I agree with* @shellygrrl *~ Even though it is not cash out of pocket, I am still spending and consuming...Ugh! I hate when I know I am being so sensible.
> 
> What about combining rollover monies with points/gift cards?  LOL! Let's further muddy the waters of sensibility...*


Again, I think this is ok, as long as you're not buying stuff just mindlessly, and you're doing a one in one out, or you're buying replenishment of something you use frequently, or you wanted to purchasing something that you meant to and haven't gotten around to it like the WG air brush. I'll give you an example, I received 2 KL(Kathleen lights ) nail polishes  part of my Birthday gift, a nude color which complements my skin tone, and a pretty dark vampy purple. when I decluttered my Nail polish collection the year before, I decided I wanted to now stick with a 5, 7 or even 12 free formula, however it's to find colors that I loved in those formulas that lasted as long as OPI on me. I have 5 Orly polishes, but I didn't like anything else until KL polish(and there are very few influencer collabs I support using my $$$ due to the problematic behaviors of many) now that the brand is closing, I used my 60 dollars Ebates cash and took advantage of the 20% discount on the colors that I wanted to try but didn't pull the trigger on cause, just , well a procrastinator I guess. sorry for the novel. now you guys know what I've purchased this month so far!


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 12, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *I think, it makes sense to allow rollover.  Then you can bank monies for the spring, fall, and sales in between...or if you have to stock up on essentials.
> I have a question too. I bank Ebates and points for gift cards. When I use those, should they count against my monthly total? Lol! Already trying to spend more
> *


That's that I was thinking. I'm running out of shampoo and conditioner this month so I planned to buy those in March, and I should be able to wait until the VIB spring sale to buy other essentials. 

For the Ebates and gift cards: I would say they don't go towards your monthly total since it's free money. 


r0mini0n said:


> I also have a question related to gifts. How to deal with gifts that you specifically asked for, and got in a short time frame? I'm not talking about surprise gifts or gift cards or having something on a wishlist for a while and receiving it. More like mentioning how you want an item but don't want to break the low buy and give into temptation so fast; and then getting it gifted so it "doesn't count".
> That is what I did this week and I feel bad about it, it doesn't feel like a real gift but more like someone finding a workaround to get their fix, it was manipulative. I'm hoping to just leave this as a one off. Thinking about setting up a budget but I'd probably use up the budget every time just because it's there.


Maybe keep the item packaged up and use up a similar product? Like a one in, one out situation. 

And don't beat yourself up for asking for what you want and having it given to you! Last year, I wanted this handleless blow dryer and mentioned it to my sister, and she got it for me for Christmas. No money spent on my end.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 14, 2019)

*Happy Valentine's Day to my fellow Low/No Buy Beauty Lovers!*


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 18, 2019)

Yesterday's face...

* mix of MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying and Smoothing primers (across the nose + most porous areas)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe
* Sephora eyeliner pencil - 5th Avenue
* Bobbi Brown Eyeshadow - Cool Grey (from the Downtown Girl Palette)
* Covergirl Bloom Mascara (top lashes)
* Covergirl Nourish Mascara (bottom lashes)
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* Bite Matte Crème Matte Lip Crayon - Glacé


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 25, 2019)

Yesterday's face...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (on forehead and across chin) + Mattifying Primer (across nose)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - mix of Brunette + Cool Grey (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Prestige True Kohl Kajal - Matte Black (over the lid, blended out, as a dark base)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
* Covergirl Nourish by Lash Blast Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* Bite Beauty Amuse Bouche Lipstick - Chai


----------



## r0mini0n (Feb 28, 2019)

Overview for the month

*February spending: 
*make-up spending: € 65,33
gifted make-up (with persuasion): € 51
skincare: didn't count it but I bought some things here and there because I wasn't allowed to buy make-up
general spending: Wayyyyy too much. Kept myself busy with not visiting make up stores but buying a lot of gifts and big tickets of technology items on a whim. So in general by trying to not spend money on make-up I spent waayyy too much in a month for an amount I know I wouldn't have spend on make-up (so much that my March paycheck that I got today is mostly already spent on bills and credit card, so giant fail on my part) 

*Thoughts and overview*
things I got (all internet purchases)
Feb 3: Beauty blender (the surprise package one) because there was a promotional code. I use BB so it's ok, though I fell for the "surprise package" aspect of it and the promo.
Feb 6: (gift) New Chanel highlighter. I basically nagged for a gift so this technically would've probably been added to my buy list. I don't like it that much but I did intend for it to be more like a "collectors item" so it's whatever.
- in between: way too much on tech, gifts and random cheaper skincare -
Feb 25: Chanel gloss on a whim - fell for a promotional code. Don't like the color on me, fail
Feb 27: Chanel eye pencil on a whim after watching a Youtube video. I stopped the video to buy the pencil.. Used the same promo code as above. Felt the need to buy something and didn't want to start off March on the wrong foot - fail

I know I wouldn't have bought the BB or the gloss and eye pencil if there wasn't a promotional code, so I fell for the discount, a mistake I made a lot.

*MU Used up:* nothing, I did throw away some old items
*Decluttered:* I'm in the process of decluttering old items but I haven't done anything in the last two weeks. I also haven't updated my inventory yet to reflect it.

General thoughts:
- I feel by witholding a make-up purchase here and there I went over the rails in other aspects - way much money spent. Money was the top priority to do a low buy, not good
- I'm having problems with letting go of old make-up items even though I know I will never use it, it's just all sentimental to me. I place too much emotional value on items. On the other hand I have felt the need to just throw away a lot of old stuff and start over with fresh items. It would be great to hoard less but I need to watch myself and not fall for the same mistakes that got me here in the first place

*Goals for March*
- This needs to be a no buy month, but I'm going to allow myself a budget of around €50-65 euros because I know I will get antsy if I can't buy anything. Seen it this month. So I'll allow myself one or two items. Hoping this new strategy will work!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 3, 2019)

Nothing purchased in February, but I have purchased a few makeupy bits for March -- a pack of e.l.f. makeup sponges (three sponges each corresponding to an existing size of beautyblender), and a couple of the new wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine lipsticks (they were BOGO 75% off at Rite Aid this past week).

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - mix of Mattifying + Smoothing Primer across the nose, Smoothing on its own across the forehead and over a breakout on my chin, near the jawline
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - mix of Cool Grey + Brunette through the brows
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - mix of Sand Dollar + Friend Zone all over the lid and up through the crease
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Fairytale along the upper and partway across the lower lashlines
* Covergirl Bloom by Lashblast Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (as a contour)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* MAC Strobe Cream + Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl layered over top
* wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine Lipstick - Mauve Over Girl (with a touch of Caught You Bare Naked mixed in over the top to try to lighten it a little bit)

I applied my foundation with the largest e.l.f. sponge in the three-pack. When dry it was pretty firm, but when wet it softened up a bit (along with expanding). I used the medium-size one (about the same size as the blusher beautyblender) to blend out my concealer and to apply highlighter. It stayed firm even when wet. I haven't tried the smallest sponge yet.

The liquid lipstick was pretty comfortable to wear. Not sure that I'd call it long-wearing, though. But I'm okay with that.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Mar 3, 2019)

*February Recap!*


*Purchases- $21.97*
SheaMoisture African Black Soap Bamboo Charcoal Balancing Conditioner 
SheaMoisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Shampoo 
Exfoliating footstone 

*Used Up*
Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee (travel size)
Qhemet Biologics Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee 
Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream
MAC Zoom Lash Mascara (mini)- Beets Me 

*Decluttered/Gave Away*
Ole Henriksen Cold Plunge Pore Mask 

*Favorites of the Month*
Haircare product/tool: Red by Kiss 2200 Handle-Less Ceramic Tourmaline Dryer. My sister got this blow dryer for me for Christmas last year after me using her when I went home for her wedding. It's not a revolutionary blow dryer, but I like how quickly it dries, detangles, and straightens my hair. I tend to allow my hair to air dry, but lately, I've noticed that the hair that's growing in is becoming thicker than the rest of my hair, and the dryer has helped me get through my detangling faster. 

Skincare product/tool: Fresh Rose Facial Toner- I used this as a regular toner for day and night, but this month I've gotten into using it also has a hydrating mist when my face needs a pick me up. I also enjoy the rose scent. 

Makeup product/tool: MAC Lipglass in Bittersweet Me- Quite possibly my favorite lipglass shade from MAC, and my favorite lipgloss shade in general. It's a "my lips, but better" shade on me. I don't have to doctor it up with a lip liner. 


*Reflections*
I focused on using my Studio Fix Powder Foundation this month compared to my liquid foundations. I'm still trying to determine if powder foundations are good for my skin type (dry), but my face doesn't appear dry or ashy when I apply the Studio Fix. Plus, it feels more efficient to apply one product instead of two separate products (a liquid foundation and a powder). Eventually, I want to use up two of the three liquid foundations I have and just have the Studio Fix and a liquid foundation. 

Also, I'm happy that I only purchased what I really needed to replenish, which was my shampoo and conditioner. I'll admit, the new UD Naked Reloaded palette piqued my interest, but I remembered why I decluttered/gave away the other Naked palettes I have. Presently, the new palette doesn’t add anything unique to my current eyeshadow collection. 

Lastly, I didn’t meet my goal of wearing more eyeshadow last month. 


*Goals for March*
I want to focus on using up some of my skincare products between now and the VIB sale. That, and also because I want a more streamlined skincare routine that doesn’t consist of a lot of products. I don't foresee myself making any purchases in March.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 5, 2019)

*February Check-In
Purchases:

No Makeup Purchases!

Hair & Skin Care:*
*Ulta *(20% coupon + $59.00 in points – out of pocket -$1.91) - *DevaCurl One Condition Conditioner and Arc Angel Gel; **Clinique Dramatically Different Hydrating Jelly 4.2 oz.* - my new fav. moisturizer

*Meijer – Hair Color* ($11.12)

*Amazon – 3 pack of (90) Stridex Sensitive Pads* ($11.91 - Used a gift card, no out of pocket expense) - These are low dose salicylic acid and do not irritate my skin. 
*
Total for month – OOP -$13.03  - Total with points & gift cards - $99.14 ***

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:
Gave Away:* 
Following my one in-one out rule when it comes to my closet, I purchased a couple tops for work, so gave away several tops & sweaters to a student assistant. Clinique Mini Chubby Stick lipstick (gwp)

*Disposed of: *Nothing of note. I did put a bunch of old sample jars and bottles in recycling.

*Used Up: 
CeraVe Skin Renewing Serum* – opened back up
*DevaCurl One Condition Conditione*r – replenished
*Clinique DD Hydrating Jelly* – Travel size – I really like this lightweight moisturizer, so I purchased a full size bottle.

*Mascara Round Up:* None to dispose of this month

*Will Dispose Of / Give Away:* 
I have a real nice collection of eye shadow brushes now. There are still a few brushes, I never reach for, that could be decluttered. I am thinking ahead too. I would like to add a Sonia G. face brush…so stuff must go if I add anything.
*
Favorites of the Month  / In Heavy Rotation:
*


*
TF Sole di Positano and Mandarino Di Amalfi.* 
I absolutely love citrus scents. It is the dead of winter and I am wearing scents that evoke spring/summer. They are uplifting and happy. By the by, I purchased these in February on eBay. These were not counted in my budget, as I saved money from last fall. I waited until the end of the holiday season, knowing I would be able to find what I wanted at a decent savings. I saved over 55% off retail for sealed, brand new bottles. 
*
Mindfulness:*
My lust/must beauty list is so short now! I have to say it is getting easier and easier to ignore all the noise! Every day another new brand pops out of the woodwork and known brands are dropping products all over the place, all the time! I am seeing so much duplication, copying, overlap…oversaturation is the word that comes to mind. 

*On The Horizon*:

*Sonia G Sculpt Two Brush* – I love my SG eye brushes and think this would be a nice addition to my face brushes.

*Estee Lauder DW Foundation* – I am just about out of my samples and need a full size bottle. 

*Spring Sales (usually in March):
*Knowing the Sephora sale is on the horizon, I chose a boosted Sephora gift card (extra 10% added to balance) from Ebates for my February payout. This will pretty much cover my must/lust list during the sale and I should have no OOP expense.
 

I am still on the fence on how to define use of gift cards and point program benefits in regards to my set monthly budget. So for now, I am reserving them for when there is a sale, thereby allowing me to get more for my “money.” 
 

*Fitness Stuffs:*
February was a bit off, with all of our winter weather delays and closures. At the mid mark of the month, I was feeling funky…perhaps a touch of the winter blues. Definitely not feeling motivated or energized. I tried to be gentle with myself, knowing whenever I am feeling down, it eventually passes. I guess I am sharing this, because as upbeat as I am with my fitness activities, there are times where it can be hard. You just have to acknowledge it and push on through. 

*Homebody Happiness
*

*
Doslot Bibimbap! *We recently had lunch at a Korean BBQ and my husband ordered Doslot Bibimbap. Hubs loved it so much, he decided to surprise me by making it at home. He even ordered the special stone bowls to prepare the dish.  Steak, shitake mushrooms, rice, kimchi, onions, marinated leeks, spinach...Yummy goodness! And such a happy surprise for me!

*We now have 4 saltwater mixed reef tanks.* 
This has become hubs hobby and passion of now. And I confess, I am coming to love it too. It is shared time. We have tank maintenance days, go to coral swap shows and visit local fish/pet stores. I have also become the “mistress of lighting,” as our tanks have lighting that is programmed via wifi and apps. Very cool stuff. The tanks each have a mix of corals, fish and other critters. My favorite fish have the funniest behaviors and characteristics. 



Newest tank - 88 gallon with 30 gallon sump tank


Maroon Clownfish in Watermelon Bubbletip Anenomes - I originally had one anenome and then a couple months ago, it decided to grow and split into two. So very cool!



Lawnmower Blenny - One of my favorites. Strange combination of a dragon/dinosaur, reptile, snake, eel fish critter, with an interactive personality. If you walk up to the tank, he will swim right up to the glass to look at you. I think because he thinks he is going to be fed...lol

*Hard to believe the time change is this coming weekend and spring is only 2 weeks away! It has been quite a winter...I am so ready for warmer, sunnier weather.*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 6, 2019)

That was awesome! Thank you for sharing all of it... great score on the fragrances and your tips are keeping me motivated. The Sonia G brush is awesome, like all her brushes. What can I say, brushes are one weakness I haven’t overcome yet. But there is always tomorrow!!


----------



## lenchen (Mar 8, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *February Check-In
> Purchases:
> 
> No Makeup Purchases!
> ...



That was awesome! you did great with savings!! I like your TF fragrances score, and the cool photos! that dish looks yummy right up my alley!, and like you, I cannot wait for spring!


----------



## lenchen (Mar 8, 2019)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ February  2019*


*Purchases:*

 2 Sonia G's newly released builder 3 brush, this is a better take  on the old MAC 239 brush. total spent 64.00/1000
KL Polish- When I found out the company was shutting down, I decided to use my E-Bates cash reward of 60.00, waited for one of their promotions and purchased the shades that I wanted to purchase and spent the 60.00 on 11 colors that I wanted. I purchased mostly cream formulas including a beautiful true red called ace. I love how it pops against my skin tone. I had issues finding a red that is flattering, and long lasting at the same time.

*Total spent for January = $64.00 *out of pocket*, 60.00-*Ebates reward
*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:*

*Gave away: *The majority of my MAC brushes with the exception of the 242 and 252 brushes I have. I have been using my Sonia g, Chikuhodo, hakuhodo and Wayne goss brushes so much that I used my mAC brushes for an eye look and they were so scratchy! my eyes watered a bit. so I passed on all 16 brushes to my mom. she was really grateful for them!
*Disposed of: *

Nothing, except my make up empties from the last 8 months

*Used Up: *Cerave moisturizing cream, I can't believe I used this up so quickly 2 months! lol! I opened my back-up.



*Will Dispose Of: *

*On The Horizon: *


*Beauty- *I still haven't  ordered my relaxer kit for the year, I need to do that soon, I also need to pick up a few tubs of  the as I am hydration elation intensive conditioner, and I use quite a bit to deep condition my hair, and  like I mentioned last month, I need a new primer soon. I asked for a sample of the hourglass primer to try, and I absolutely love it!! so yeah, I will purchase during the Sephora  sale.  I also have to order 2 Makeupgeek eyeshadow palette pans as I plan on deporting my pat McGrath eyeshadows, the packaging is taking up too much space.

*Fitness*- I lost 12 lbs! I'm amazed really as I haven't done cardio just diet change and walking!

monthly favourites-I’ve been really enjoying my makeup stash. Strangely, I'm not tempted by any of the new releases and have been enjoying my stash and loving my items. I have been using my own singles palette creation, it's similar to the UD born to run palette, my Sonia g, Wayne goss, chikuhoudo and hakyhodo eye brushes brushes. I have been using my marc Jacobs highlighter from the holiday release, and makeup geeks ablaze highlighter.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 11, 2019)

I ordered some stuff from Sephora this week -- all skincare, including a 500-point Dr. Brandt set. Yesterday's face...

* Dr. Brandt Pores No More Pore Refiner Primer (first impression isn't bad)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly (blended in with the smallest e.l.f. sponge in that set...which I actually like!)
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Primer
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- mix of Brunette and Cool Grey for the brows
--- Grey all over the lid
--- Cool Grey along the lashlines
* Covergirl Bloom by Lashblast Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien
* wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine Lipstick - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 17, 2019)

FOTD...

* Dr. Brandt Pores No More Pore Refiner Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Primer
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
* MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- Cool Grey through the brows
--- Brunette along the lashlines
* Covergirl Bloom by Lashblast Mascara
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 25, 2019)

Yesterday's face...
* dr. brandt Pores No More primer
* mix of wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain + Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega
* Covergirl Nourish by Lash Blast Mascara
* NARS Blushes - mix of Sex Fantasy + Sex Appeal
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety (to tone down the colour)


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 31, 2019)

FOTD...

* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer (across nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across forehead)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* mix of Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Sand Dollar + Unexpected (lid + crease)
* also used Sand Dollar on its own above the crease
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Fairy Tale
* Covergirl Full Lash Bloom by Lashblast Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé
* wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit Megashine - Caught You Bare Naked

Nothing purchased in March!


----------



## r0mini0n (Apr 1, 2019)

*Low Buy 2019 (*I have accepted that a no buy is out of the cards)

*March spending: *have not kept count, but not great, more than the 65 I allotted! 


*Thoughts and overview*

Spendy month, mostly because I can not wait 'till things release in store where I might pick them up with a little discount + a little stress buying because of work.

1) Chanel Rouge Coco Flash in #53 : Bought this early in the month. I drove out of the country to pick this up early. Not bad, but not worth the spending imo
2 Vita Liberata Beauty Blur: We don't have Vita Liberata in stores, so when I saw this I was intrigued and picked it up. EEWWW. I don't know if I had a bad one but this smells so so so bad, I can not use it. I gave it to my mother to use and she says it smells normal. It smells like yoghurt that went bad to me, I'm sure it can't be right. I have searched reviews and nobody mentioned the smell so I have no clue. I couldn't find a cosmetics check but then again I don't think a store would sell something out of date?
3) Estee Lauder Double Wear: repurchase with a 20% discount
4) 2 Max Factor mascara's: one repurchase, one to test. Half off so I decided to buy these 2 backups - was out of a backup mascara anyways
5) Chanel Les Beiges eyeshadow palette: I recently ordered this off their site because I'm too impatient - it's ok but not worth the 85€ imo
6) Chanel les Beiges in #30  powder: repurchase to replace my first one, they brought it out with a limited edition packaging. Something seems different about the formula from my old one, I read on instagram it doesn't contain SPF anymore. Almost no color payoff, hoping this changes when the top layer is gone because I'm not so happy with it

*Win:* They finally added Tarte to the french Sephora, I order from there a lot. I was so impatient for it, nearly ordering the new eyeshadow palette which was released earlier than the rest of the collection, but so far I haven't bought anything because nothing really interests me enough.

*Goals for April:* Update my MU inventory and continue my declutter and have a start on the blog. March was so intense work wise I never had the time to dedicate even a little time to it. I also realize that some of my purchases were stress buys because I could not deal. Hoping to change that in April.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 1, 2019)

*March Check-In!*



(ouiouioui studio)

*Purchases:
Beautylish ~ Sonia G Sculpt Two Brush* ~ Love it!

*Ulta ~ Estee Lauder DW Foundation 4W3 Henna* - I was completely out and could not wait on a sale. At least I got a mascara freebie. 

*Marc Jacobs* ~ 25% + Ebates  ~ *Velvet Primer, Velvet Noir Mascara *(back-up purchase) & *Topaz Flash See-Quins*

*Clinique Take Off the Day Balm (eBay)*  -  I have joined the ranks of the double cleanse…or is it triple?! I use a makeup wipe, then the balm and finally a cleanser. 

*Balance with rollover = +$197.97 / Total Spent -$185.01 *

*Gave Away / Used Up / Disposed Of:

Gave Away: Lots of stuff!* 
I went hard at my beauty stash!


*+10 assorted eye shadow brushes
*
*Huda Beauty Nude palette
*
*Urban Decay Naked Cherry palette
*
*ABH Modern Renaissance palette
*
*Estee Edit Highlighting Palette (I gave the same student the eye shadow half, a while ago)
*
*By Terry Tan & Flash Cruise palette
*
*Brand new Ofra trio
*
*theBalm Betty Lou Manizer. *

The eye shadow palettes had to go, because I had to work very hard to successfully use them. 

*Disposed of:* Old eyeliner pencils – Marc Jacobs, MUFE, Ulta, L’oreal; Touch Éclat primer sample; Eco Tools Sponges (old & time to replace)

*Used Up: 
Clinique Take Off the Day *– Deluxe sample – I purchased a full size. The balm has been super effective for a thorough cleanse.

*Estee Lauder DW Foundation in 4W2 Toasty Toffee* – It is my summer shade and I will purchase another bottle. I have been using a combination of two shades because of my winter vacation tan. 

*Mascara Round Up:* None to dispose of this month

*Will Dispose Of / Give Away:
*I am planning to further declutter my loose eye shadow pans in my custom palettes. It is time to clear out the old and unused. 

With the closet switch on the horizon, I see more clothing being donated / given away.

*Favorites of the Month  / In Heavy Rotation:*
*MJ See-Quins in Copperazzi*
*Sonia G Sculpt Two Brush *
*Laura Mercier Candleglow Sheer Perfecting Powder* ~ I forgot about this lovely powder! It leaves such a pretty finish.
*
On My Radar:
Pat McGrath Mothership V: Bronze Seduction* -  The release of the new mini Eye Ecstasy palette caught my eye, but is a pass. While I was searching out the new mini palette, Bronze Seduction captured my attention. It also prompted me to let go of all those palettes I listed before. It has a strong position on my lust list. I am still sitting on my Sephora gift cards, so it would not be an out of pocket splurge. We’ll see.

*Several summer face palettes have been revealed: Ignite Wonder from MAC, NARS Endless Orgasm *and I saw one image of what appears to be a new *Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess face palette with 9 shades in it.* The circular layout reminds me of the Tarte Rainforest of the Sea palettes. As always, I will wait on swatches and first impressions. While I have no need, if something is really pretty and unique, I may splurge. 

*Fitness Stuffs:*
March started off much stronger...and then I tweaked my back. UGH! I had to lay off lifting and my dance classes for about 10 days. It takes such a long time for a back injury to heal. Hard to stay still and be patient! However, I rested and did treatment. I was able to train at almost 100% last week. I am being careful with how much I push and avoiding exercises that I know could aggravate my back.

*Homebody Happiness:
*We had a *new front door* installed. We also purchased and *installed a Ring doorbell*. Hubs is coming up on the start of his work season and he is gone a lot. These things will go a long way in our home security and give both of us peace of mind when I am home alone.

*I have to get out in the yard soon…the garden needs to be cleaned up*. I also need to decide if I am going to put a taller boarder around it… to keep my naughty puppy out of it! That dog loves the garden!

*Big Girl Stuff:
*I have mentioned elsewhere in the forum that my boss of 15 years is retiring at the end of this month. Well…last week I met with the president of our college. I was told they are not going to do a search for his position. The president would like to do an in-department post and promotion and for me to step up. Guess I have to get over my Peter Pan syndrome and grow up…LOL! Scary and exciting…Fingers crossed and we shall see. Wish me luck!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 1, 2019)

* [MENTION=57180]lenchen[/MENTION] ~ Woot Woot! On your fit success! It is so true, a modified eating plan can make all the difference. I bet you are feeling great! *


----------



## jennyap (Apr 2, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Big Girl Stuff:
> *I have mentioned elsewhere in the forum that my boss of 15 years is retiring at the end of this month. Well…last week I met with the president of our college. I was told they are not going to do a search for his position. The president would like to do an in-department post and promotion and for me to step up. Guess I have to get over my Peter Pan syndrome and grow up…LOL! Scary and exciting…Fingers crossed and we shall see. Wish me luck!


Fantastic news, congratulations!


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 2, 2019)

[MENTION=51593]fur4elise[/MENTION] Congrats on being tapped to toss your hat in the ring for the higher position!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 3, 2019)

jennyap said:


> Fantastic news, congratulations!





DMcG9 said:


> @fur4elise Congrats on being tapped to toss your hat in the ring for the higher position!



 *Thank you ladies! I am hopeful, but you never know with higher ed admin policies. I was updated yesterday that the plan must go through the board of trustees  to be approved ​first. Going with the flow...*


----------



## r0mini0n (Apr 3, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Big Girl Stuff:
> *I have mentioned elsewhere in the forum that my boss of 15 years is retiring at the end of this month. Well…last week I met with the president of our college. I was told they are not going to do a search for his position. The president would like to do an in-department post and promotion and for me to step up. Guess I have to get over my Peter Pan syndrome and grow up…LOL! Scary and exciting…Fingers crossed and we shall see. Wish me luck!




Congrats! I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Apr 3, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Thank you ladies! I am hopeful, but you never know with higher ed admin policies. I was updated yesterday that the plan must go through the board of trustees  to be approved ​first. Going with the flow...*



I hope everything goes smoothly and you get the job!!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 4, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I hope everything goes smoothly and you get the job!!





r0mini0n said:


> Congrats! I have my fingers crossed for you!


*
 Thank you ladies for all the support! I truly appreciate it! I forgot to mention in my Big Girl Stuff, that I am headed to Cleveland next week for professional development.  ACRL is a large conference providing programming for librarians & library staff working in academic and college libraries. I have not been to a large conference for a few years.  I am very excited for it! And the timing is perfect. *


----------



## LadyBug13 (Apr 6, 2019)

*March Update: 

Between January and March, I spent $73.58!*

*Purchased/Received- $34.62 *
The Ordinary AHA 30% + BHA 2% Peeling Solution
The Ordinary "Buffet"
The Ordinary 100% Organic Cold-Pressed Rose Hip Seed Oil

I also got these Sephora point perks/deluxe samples: 
Clinique Acne Solutions Clinical Clearing Gel
Dior Capture Totale Dreamskin Advanced
Farmacy Green Screen Daily Environmental Protector Broad Spectrum MineralSunscreen SPF 30 with Echinacea GreenEnvy
Hourglass Caution Extreme Lash Mascara
Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer
Laneige Lip Sleeping Mask
Makeup Forever Ultra HD Microfinishing Loose Powder
Ole HenriksenGoodnight Glow Retin-ALT Sleeping Crème

*Used Up*
Fresh Black Tea Age-Delay Firming Serum
Fresh Seaberry Moisturizing Face Oil
Kiehl’s Midnight Recovery Concentrate (point perk)
The Ordinary Niacinamide 10% + Zinc 1% 
AmorePacific Treatment Enzyme Peeling Masque (point perk)
MAC Prep + Prime Highlighter- Peach Lustre

*Decluttered/Gave Away*
Fenty Beauty Killawatt Highlighter- Hu$tla Baby
Urban Decay Ultimate Naked Basics palette (depotted Extra Bitter, Instinct, and Lethal)
Urban Decay Naked Smoky palette 
MAC Lipsticks: Naturally Transformed, Hot Like 


*Monthly Favorites*
Haircare product/tool: Melanin Haircare Twist-Elongating Style Cream. It's very light and moisturizing, which is great because my hair is fine/thin and low density and can't handle heavy products without becoming overly weighed down. 

Skincare product/tool: The Ordinary 100% Organic Cold-Pressed Rose Hip Seed Oil. It's just as effective, if not more, than many of the higher end oils I've tried. The Ordinary, in general, is making me rethink if more expensive means better quality.

Makeup product/tool: Sephora double sided Z Palette- Such a great palette for traveling, makes everything convenient. One one side, I have my single eyeshadows; the other side holds my powder foundation, MAC MSFN, Becca bronzer, 2 NARS blushes, a mini Becca highlighter, and the 3 eyeshadows I depotted from the UD Naked Basics palette. I recently traveled to Chicago for business, and it was so great only carrying this palette and my Sephora VIB makeup bag.

*Reflections*
I still didn’t meet my goal of wearing more eyeshadow in March (welp) BUT I have gotten more into my less-is-more makeup routine. I work from home, and when I don't need to be on video with clients I will do my skincare routines and forgo the makeup. But when I'm running errands or need to be on video, I'll wear my undereye concealer, spot concealer, brow pencil, and lip balm. I'm also loving powder foundation more so than liquid and I gravitated more towards it in March. 

I also thought about how I'm not as adventurous as I used to be with makeup. There are some products that pique my interest, like the new Fenty bronzers and the body lava, but I have to be honest about if I will ever use it. I already have a Becca bronzer that technically does the job and I hardly finish bronzers, so I've decided to either use it up until I hit pan and then buy the Fenty bronzer in Caramel Cutie. What's the likelihood of me wearing something shimmery like the body lava? Hardly, so I shouldn't buy it. I'm also thinking about makeup products are still useful for me and how I've bought items in the past because I thought I would use it but never did. I hardly use eyeliners, but I feel the need to hold on to the two I have in the event that I need them. My makeup stays on for the same length of time with or without a primer. I'm more into skincare these days, and I've been eyeing the new Fresh Rose Deep Hydration Sleeping Mask, along with the new masks by Summer Fridays. As I'm trying to get more "one in, one out" with my products, I want to use up some of the masks I currently have to justify buying more masks. 

I also skipped the MAC 25% and Ulta 21 days of beauty sales. There were products that piqued my interest, but I reflected on whether I'm only interested in buying these products _because_ they're on sale, as opposed to buying items when I have a need for them or would buy them regardless if there's a sale happening. 

*Goals for April*
Continue using up products in time for the VIB sale to assess whether I will purchase anything. Everything that's currently on my Likes list are products I already owned and don't technically need (mostly masks and the Fenty Bronzer).


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 7, 2019)

FOTD...
* dr. brandt Pores No More
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep & Prime 24 Hour Extend Eye Base
* mix of Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Friend Zone + Sand Dollar (both also used separately)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Rockstar
* Covergirl Full Lash Bloom Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* MAC Mattene - Personal Pick
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## lenchen (Apr 13, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *March Check-In!*
> 
> View attachment 66030
> 
> ...


I'm late! Good luck! my fingers are crossed, this potential opportunity sounds very exciting! on the Clinique take the day off cleansing balm, isn't it the best! I love it!! the Pat McGrath bronze seduction palette is beautiful! I understand why you like it. I love the Decadence palette and I wish they would bring it back!


----------



## lenchen (Apr 13, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> That was awesome! Thank you for sharing all of it... great score on the fragrances and your tips are keeping me motivated. The Sonia G brush is awesome, like all her brushes. *What can I say, brushes are one weakness I haven’t overcome yet.* But there is always tomorrow!!



Amen to that! I'm trying though!


----------



## lenchen (Apr 13, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> * @lenchen ~ Woot Woot! On your fit success! It is so true, a modified eating plan can make all the difference. I bet you are feeling great! *


Thank you! I feel great!! I've lost even more since I last posted!!


----------



## lenchen (Apr 13, 2019)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ March 2019*


*Purchases:*

No makeup purchases for March!

*Total spent for March= $0.00 *
*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:*

*Gave away: *Marc Jacobs Highligter, my mom took it ! lol the conversation went like this Mom: that highlighter is so pretty on you what is it? Me marc Jacobs holiday release. I don’t think it’s available, my mom: can I buy it from you? Me: of cure no! you can have it. So, it’s  at a new home. 
* Disposed of: *


*Used Up: *Samuel Jordan retinol oil, I will re-purchase


*Will Dispose Of: *



*On The Horizon: *

*Beauty- *Relaxer kit, Hourglass primer, Fenty beauty bronzer in coco naughty. I tested the sample when they released last week in Sephora, I was one of the first ones there that morning! lol I really liked this one! It’s the first bronzer I tried that looks very natural, not the dirty face look unlike the Anastasia bronzer I decluttered. I need to re-purchase a NARS eyeshadow primer as well, and a LANIEGE lip mask as I just finished one. These are the items I plan to get with the sale using my Sephora gift card. If lisa Eldridge re-release the reds she released last Christmas I will probably get those and re-home the pat mcgrath reds I purchased instead. We’ll see.

*Fitness*- I lost another 8 pounds so a total of 20 lbs! I gave up sugar for lent, I’m just gobsmacked that I can lose weight by just diet!! I plan on adding in the cardio to get my heart pumping soon though. I will be purchasing a fitbit one as I don’t like the wrist band ones. The fitbit one is discontinued!

monthly favourites/ reflections- I have been finding new ways to use wear my eyeshadows I’ve been following Violette_fr, and cherwebb makeup on Instagram and I really love their approach of makeup natural looking and not contoured up, heavy,heavy base, drag like make up. I’m enjoying shopping my stash, and now that I’ve depotted my palettes and I can see what I have I just haven’t feeling the FOMO, or even fazed by the new releases, even the new Natasha Denona neutral palette. I have those colours over and over again in my collection.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 13, 2019)

Quarter monthly recap
I did 2 order from Colourpop (50$ each time)
3 sephora order 1st order was bite lip pencil at 10$ each with Fenty Liquid lipstick, 2nd time Charlotte Tilbury powder and the 100$ Sephora gift card so 3rd order was the Natasha Denona Safari Palette using my 100$ gift card. 
1 order Beautylish for the Sonia G eyeshadow set brush

my credit card is now at 0$$$$$$ and i recently meet with a financial adviser to see how we can manager better our money and it was refreshing to see what we were doing right and what we were doing wrong and how easy we can make adjustment to earned more money and FYI we are now investing ''less'' for more money return! 

So we are dept free (except for the car and our mortgage loan) and just went to Mexico and paid my vacation cash!  
I still have a want list and will make sure I'm sticking to a budget which should be the same then before which was around 400$ per month (clothing, shoes, restaurants, skincare and makeup) i know for the average Joe this is laughable right? How lucky are we? but I guess that why this forum subject exist  

@lenchen you are my hero!!! I dont know how people can cut sugar ??? I will die of hunger. Congrats! for the 20lbs i'm working on my last 10lbs since for ever!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 15, 2019)

Yesterday's face...

* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust (lid)
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (lashline), Cool Grey (brows)
* Covergirl Full Lash Bloom Mascara
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi


----------



## boschicka (Apr 15, 2019)

I love this.

Sephora VIB Sale (Spring Bonus) 2019 Anti-Guide/Anti-Haul | SAVE MORE MONEY! - YouTube


----------



## lenchen (Apr 15, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> Quarter monthly recap
> I did 2 order from Colourpop (50$ each time)
> 3 sephora order 1st order was bite lip pencil at 10$ each with Fenty Liquid lipstick, 2nd time Charlotte Tilbury powder and the 100$ Sephora gift card so 3rd order was the Natasha Denona Safari Palette using my 100$ gift card.
> 1 order Beautylish for the Sonia G eyeshadow set brush
> ...



Great job on getting the CC to zero! that's a great accomplishment! I went through withdrawals for the first two weeks but I'm doing much better now!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 22, 2019)

Yesterday's Easter face...

* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Malt (transition-ish shade)
* ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco (lid - very pretty! Bought this + Stone during their 1/2 off single eyeshadow sale)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle (lashlines)
* Covergirl Full Lash Bloom Mascara (top lashes)
* Covergirl Nourish by Lashblast Mascara (bottom lashes)
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety
* wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 29, 2019)

Yesterday's face...

* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* ABH Eyeshadow - Stone (lid + crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Faux Fur (outer corner)
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (lashlines) + Cool Grey (brows)
* Covergirl Full Lash Bloom Mascara
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced

My only makeup purchases this month were two ABH eyeshadows (Stone and Buon Fresco) during their single eyeshadow sale.


----------



## fur4elise (May 1, 2019)

*
It's the First of May  ...and it's down pouring outside like it's still April 
I hope we have a really pretty, green, flower filled spring as we get later into the month.
Anymahoozy...Happy Spring! Low Buy Check-In ~ April
*
*Purchases:

Estee Lauder ~ Estee Lauder DW Foundation 4W2 Toasty Toffee*. I totally ran out and needed to replenish before my conference. The MUA was so nice! She gave me filled sample size bottles of both of my shades for my trip. 

*Ulta* ~ Replenished some daily drivers: *DevaCurl Refresh Spray; CeraVe Hydrating Cleanser & Skin Renewing Serum.

**Marshall’s* ~ Guilt free & super discounted fun shopping – *MAC Hyper Real Trio; ABH Blush Trio.

**MAC ~ LE eL Seed Highlighter - *I just love the embossed calligraphy on this...More of a I had to have it, than I need it. 

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:

Gave Away / Donated:

*A bunch of mini Stila Glitter & Glow and Touch in Sol Metallist Liquid Foil & Glitter Eyeshadow Duos. These were new and just sitting on my vanity. 
A couple Sonia Kushak brushes with a matching cup.
More closet decluttering. Gave some items to a student assistant and put more items in my donation bag.

*Disposed of: *I did not write anything down...so probably nothing.

*Used Up: 

*

*OGX Coconut Oil Spray *- I would like to try the new *DevaCurl High Shine Multi-Benefit Hair Oil. *Higher price point, will wait for another coupon


*DevaCurl Ultra Defining Gel Strong Hold* – I purchased and opened a bottle of Arc Angel Gel.


*DevaCurl Setting Spray *- I don't feel the need to replenish this. The refreshing spray along with a spritz of hairspray works just as well.


*Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Intensive Treatment* (deluxe size) - I have several samples of this stuff...but only use it now & again.


*Kate Somerville Liquid ExfoliKate Triple Acid Resurfacing Treatment* (2 samples)


*Peter Thomas Roth - Peptide 21 Lift and Firm Moisturizer* (2 samples)
*
Mascara Round Up: MJ Velvet Noir *– I have a back up tube and I am also going to open my hoarded tube of *YSL The Shock*…lol

*Will Dispose Of / Give Away:

*Still planning to go through and declutter my *loose eyeshadow pans*. I had very little free time this past month, so did not get to it. 

I am starting my *closet switch over* so I see more clothing will be going in the donation pile. This is getting easier and easier to do. And it makes my closet so much easier to navigate. The flip side is, I am removing more than I am adding at this point. Thumbs up for spending less!

*Favorites of the Month  / In Heavy Rotation:Sonia G Brushes. 

**On My Radar:

*

*Kate Somerville Liquid ExfoliKate Triple Acid Resurfacing Treatment *– I tried some samples and want to give this new acid exfoliator an extended try.


*Peter Thomas Roth - Peptide 21 Lift and Firm Moisturizer* – I loved the samples I tried. It gets good reviews. So, I want to also give this an extended try.


*Sonia G Face II Brush* – This just came back into stock and it has been on my wish list.


*Sephora sale* –  I am vacillating between getting fun beauty stuffs or skincare…but as I said in the Sephora thread, I am just a VIB now and 15% is not really a tempting discount, especially when several brands offer better sales and discounts.​


*Fitness Stuffs:
*My back seems to be pretty much healed. Now I know, super burpees are not for this old lady!  I also cut back on my dance fitness classes…mostly due to schedule conflicts and some class cancellations. Once the stars align, I will be back in class a couple times a week. I am looking forward to warmer weather. I miss walking the dog on the daily. It is so good for both of us.

*Pretty Stuff:
*I got my hair cut the weekend before my conference. I had more than 4 inches taken off. And to embrace my curly top, I had the stylist give me some layers. It felt so good to have all the dead stuff chopped off. Much healthier now. I got the best reaction from hubs, who immediately said he loved it.

*Big Girl Stuff:
*My conference in Ohio was fantastic! Hands down, it was my best professional conference experience. I have to believe it was because I went with a different focus and sought out timely relevant programming. I came back excited, energized and full of ideas.

Then I was brought back to reality with a crash! The president of my college announced her resignation last week, effective at the end of June. So…the whole institution is now up in a tizzy. The president of university met with faculty and staff two times last week to discuss a plan going forward. 

This was not how I wanted to start what was my boss’s last week. Well, there is no stopping time. His last day was Friday. I was very sad, but equally happy for him. End of an era for me and the start of something new. 

On that note, there has been no movement on the plan for the library. Really all I can do is my job as it is defined. We are in the middle of a migration project. It is quite a bit of work and time consuming. So we are very busy and don’t have time to futz about worrying. The semester ends this Friday, so things will naturally quiet down. 

*Homebody Happiness:*
I’ll have to get out in the yard soon. Just waiting on warmer, dryer weather. The garden needs to be cleaned up. I also need to put a tall boarder around it… to keep my naughty puppy out of it! It’s not that she digs in it…she just likes to stand in the middle of it and smell everything. A very strange dog I have!

I am also looking forward to a few forced days off too...We have a use it or lose it rule for vacation time accrual...Tells you that I don't take nearly enough personal time off...lol I like to use those days for projects...like shopping for annual flowers and planting them. Or doing a major cleaning of some part of the house. 

*As always, I am wishing everyone happiness and health! *


----------



## r0mini0n (May 3, 2019)

Wow shellygrrl and fur4elise you are doing so well! 

A short update from me: this month was the worst yet, I'm too ashamed to post how much make-up I bought. I didn't keep track of my excel spending since mid last month and it showed, I was surprised how much I spent this month, much more than I expected and only three things were justifiable: a gift, a foundation repurchase (another shade of EL DW) and a repurchase of my favourite lipgloss (which tbh, I didn't need, I have another gloss in rotation).

What did I get rid of? I trashed my old fave gloss since I have the repurchase, along with an eyeshadow from Bobbi Brown. Only the edges were barely left in the pan, and since I still have many shadows in similar shades to go through so I decided to get rid of it and start using something else up. I also gave some of my makeup to my mom, who seemed happy to have it but in truth I feel bad she is having to take my old make-up or purchases I don't like. I don't feel comfortable giving swatched make-up to friends or co-workers, I don't know why.

At this point I'm only party worried about the amount I'm bringing in, and more about the amount I keep on spending. Yet the want or impulse buying always wins over the logic, so I order it but then feel guilty and never enjoy what I ordered/bought.

May is my birthday month so I'm not sure how this one will turn out, but starting June I think I'm going to change my plan and just set a budget for myself each month. I'm just having trouble figuring out what would be a realistic budget for me.

_edited: too long, made the update shorter_


----------



## VAL4M (May 3, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Fitness Stuffs:
> *My back seems to be pretty much healed. Now I know, super burpees are not for this old lady!  I also cut back on my dance fitness classes…mostly due to schedule conflicts and some class cancellations. Once the stars align, I will be back in class a couple times a week. I am looking forward to warmer weather. I miss walking the dog on the daily. It is so good for both of us.
> 
> *Pretty Stuff:
> ...



I tore my calf and was out running for two weeks because of a Burpee challenge!!!! LOL i'm 38 soooooo burpees challenges should only be done by 35 years old and YOUNGER!!!!

I've been thru a lot of stress with work last year: a big restructuration and a lot of people leaving Directors, managers and support team and I took a decision and stick with it.  Which was to stay and i didn't take the package. I wanted to leave on my own term which I did and I dont regret anything. so my only advice is to stick to your guts feeling and do what you think is the best for you. be positive while facing change and be understanding to everyone grief but dont get caught in it. Hang in there .... sometime new people actually make it better and maybe offer you better opportunities.


----------



## LadyBug13 (May 5, 2019)

April Update:

In April, I spent $152.07 on a new brush and comb set, bath/shower exfoliating gloves, Tresemme Heat Protectant, cotton rounds, and the 3 masks from Summer Fridays. I bought the masks during the VIB sale, and while I could have waited until later in the year to purchase these, I'm glad I got them now. I'm also glad that's all I purchased as I didn't want anything else. 

The only item I used up in April were cotton rounds, I decluttered my old comb and brush, and I passed on the Philosophy Renewed Hope in a Jar Moisture Mask. 

The biggest observation from April was when I was checking out in Sephora, my VIB card wouldn't scan. Since I'm Rouge, I was given a new red card (I've had the silver one for some time). Right now, I have to spend $852 to keep my status through 2020, but I don't feel the need to hold onto the Rouge status anymore. I'm also at the Obsessed tier with MAC and I have yet to make a purchase with MAC in 2019. I don't see myself keeping the Obsessed status either.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 6, 2019)

Yesterday's face...
* MAC Strobe Cream (perimeters of face)
* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer (in porous areas)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle
* Covergirl Full Lash Bloom Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé
* wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## shellygrrl (May 13, 2019)

Mothers Day face...

* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
* ABH Eyeshadow - Stone
* MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive
* MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic
* Covergirl Full Lash Bloom Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi


----------



## lenchen (May 18, 2019)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ April 2019

I'm so late!
Purchases:

Fenty beauty coco naughty bronzer,  hourglass primer, pat McGrath lipgloss in faux real, and the Laneige lip sleeping mask.

Total spent for April= $166.00 I used one of my $100 gift card I received for Christmas to help out.
Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:

Gave away: My viseart dark mattes palette. my mom really loved the palette so I gave it to her. I love it as well, and I plan to re-purchase another for myself, but that will not happen until muse beauty pro has those deals. I'll probably pick up a neutral palette for my mom as part of her Christmas gift. my Natasha Denona Gold palette. while it was a beautiful palette, over half the shades in the palette were unusable for me. the browns were at or about my skintone(I'm MUFE shade Y505 in their foundations, and Estee lauder 6W1 for reference) and were only good for setting my eye primer, I'm finding that as I buy less, and using what I have, I'm not a fan of glittery eyeshadows as well, the gold palette had a few shades that was a glittery mess under my eyes; so for those reasons, I gave that palette to my younger cousin. She was so excited to get it!

Disposed of: Covergirl lash blast mascara. it's dried up and past the 3 month mark. My chanel le volume mascara used up, and past the 3 month mark.


Used Up: Laneige sleeping lip mask in vanilla-re-purchased


Will Dispose Of: nothing



On The Horizon: vise art dark mattes, and neutral mattes palette, and my mizani relaxer kit, and I really would like the Pat McGrath palette in decadence I'm hoping they bring it back!


monthly favourites/ reflections- my Sonia g brushes are in heavy rotation. I'm enjoying using my depotted patMcgrath shadows from the 6 pan palettes, and my Viseart theory palettes. I'm enjoying my makeup stash, creating fun looks.*


----------



## fur4elise (May 18, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> Quarter monthly recap
> *my credit card is now at 0$$$$$$* and i recently meet with a financial adviser to see how we can manager better our money and it was refreshing to see what we were doing right and what we were doing wrong and how easy we can make adjustment to earned more money and FYI we are now investing ''less'' for more money return!
> *So we are debt free *(except for the car and our mortgage loan) and just went to Mexico and paid my vacation cash!
> I still have a want list and will make sure I'm sticking to a budget which should be the same then before which was around 400$ per month (clothing, shoes, restaurants, skincare and makeup) i know for the average Joe this is laughable right? How lucky are we? but I guess that why this forum subject exist
> @lenchen *you are my hero!!! I dont know how people can cut sugar ???* I will die of hunger. Congrats! for the 20lbs i'm working on my last 10lbs since for ever!





lenchen said:


> Great job on getting the CC to zero! that's a great accomplishment! I went through withdrawals for the first two weeks but I'm doing much better now!



 *
^^^^^^^YES! Way To Go! The feeling of getting it all paid off feels so great! I am $4K away from what is left of my unsecured student debt! So close...almost there. No new CC debt. The other debt I have left is my car, mortgage and what is left of my secured student loans. But the upswing is more is going into savings and retirement. 
*


lenchen said:


> Thank you! I feel great!! I've lost even more since I last posted!!


 [MENTION=57180]lenchen[/MENTION] ~ 
*DITTO!* *Giving up sugar...near to impossible for me. Hence working super hard on the physical output. I know this about myself and love moving my body...so I am okay with it for now. 
*


LadyBug13 said:


> April Update:
> ...I don't feel the need to hold onto the Rouge status anymore. I'm also at the Obsessed tier with MAC and I have yet to make a purchase with MAC in 2019. I don't see myself keeping the Obsessed status either.



*I let my Rouge status go last year...and I can honestly say, it's all good. I have been able to get my high end wants directly from the brands with better discounts. Truth is Sephora is still way behind the 8 Ball with the rewards, coupons and sales.  Oh well...their loss! Same with MAC. I have made one purchase from MAC this year.

Okay Ladies! Incoming awesome news! I got my official offer on Monday of this past week, signed my letter Tuesday and the president of our college sent out an announcment to the college yesterday. I am, as of Monday May 20th, the Library Director of the KCAD Library! WoooooooHoooooooo!

I am beyond excited and in the past couple of weeks, already hit the ground running. Now I have the official title and weight behind the work I am doing. Awesome improvements and changes are on the horizon! 
*


----------



## lenchen (May 18, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *
> ^^^^^^^YES! Way To Go! The feeling of getting it all paid off feels so great! I am $4K away from what is left of my unsecured student debt! So close...almost there. No new CC debt. The other debt I have left is my car, mortgage and what is left of my secured student loans. But the upswing is more is going into savings and retirement.
> *
> 
> ...


That is great news!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## DMcG9 (May 19, 2019)

*That's amazing news [MENTION=51593]fur4elise[/MENTION]! Congratulations  
*


*I let my Rouge status go last year...and I can honestly say, it's all good. I have been able to get my high end wants directly from the brands with better discounts. Truth is Sephora is still way behind the 8 Ball with the rewards, coupons and sales.  Oh well...their loss! Same with MAC. I have made one purchase from MAC this year.

Okay Ladies! Incoming awesome news! I got my official offer on Monday of this past week, signed my letter Tuesday and the president of our college sent out an announcment to the college yesterday. I am, as of Monday May 20th, the Library Director of the KCAD Library! WoooooooHoooooooo!

I am beyond excited and in the past couple of weeks, already hit the ground running. Now I have the official title and weight behind the work I am doing. Awesome improvements and changes are on the horizon! 
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## jennyap (May 20, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Okay Ladies! Incoming awesome news! I got my official offer on Monday of this past week, signed my letter Tuesday and the president of our college sent out an announcment to the college yesterday. I am, as of Monday May 20th, the Library Director of the KCAD Library! WoooooooHoooooooo!
> *


That really is AWESOME news!! Many congratulations to you!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 20, 2019)

Yay Elise!

The first few years of Low Buy on here, I made/retained VIB status. (As I recall, the bulk of those purchases were either skincare or haircare, with a little bit of makeup here and there.) I lost VIB status a year or two ago, and I'm not concerned about getting it back.

Anyhoo! Yesterday's face...
* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* ABH Eyeshadow - Stone
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust
* MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic
* Covergirl Full Lash Bloom Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien
* wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## shellygrrl (May 27, 2019)

Yesterday I tossed my Covergirl Nourish mascara. While I like the wand, I'm not too keen on the formula.

Yesterday's face...
* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows) and Grey (lid, to set the paint pot)
* Sephora eyeliner pencil - 5th Avenue
* MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic
* Covergirl Full Lash Bloom Mascara
* NARS Blushes - Sex Appeal and Sex Fantasy (latter layered over the former)
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced

Initially I had on MAC Blankety with wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine in Mauve Over Girl layered over top, but... didn't work out with what I'd done on the cheeks. Ah well.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 31, 2019)

End of May... nothing new purchased, and I got rid of quite a few things this morning.

* Bite Beauty Amuse Bouche Lipstick - Chai (I like the formula, I'm not as fond of the colour.)
* NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil - Cruella (Again, I like the formula. I also like this shade of red on me. I just don't reach for reds much.)
* MAC Mattene - Personal Pick (set aside for B2M. Another case of "great formula, don't reach for it much now")
* NYX Slim Lip Pencils - Black Berry and Deep Red (don't use lip liners much now)
* Prestige True Khol Kajal - Matte Black (getting old, don't reach for it anymore. I used this more as a blackened base than as an eyeliner.)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Barcelona Beach and Prom Night (don't use them anymore)
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18 (It's a great colour for my brows, and a good formula if you're into this sort of brow product. I reach for shadow more, and I want to try a brow pen next.)

Also tried out and tossed a foundation sample card thingie I had from CoverFX for a while after briefly testing out those foundations. I now have seventeen foundations (one of which is a white one for mixing, if necessary) on my combined makeup wishlist. Yikes!

Also x2: When I went to set aside MAC Personal Pick in my Back 2 MAC box, I got out Feed the Senses (yes, I still have it!) and tried it on. Ugh, I miss this one; it's the _perfect_ light pinkish-mauveish colour on me. I was very tempted to put it back in my main stash to use it up. (It doesn't smell off or anything; it's just very old.) Bare Minerals has a near-dupe (at least according to Temptalia's dupes list) that may be promising that I want to check out.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 1, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> End of May... nothing new purchased, and I got rid of quite a few things this morning.
> 
> * Bite Beauty Amuse Bouche Lipstick - Chai (I like the formula, I'm not as fond of the colour.)
> * NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil - Cruella (Again, I like the formula. I also like this shade of red on me. I just don't reach for reds much.)
> ...


For a MAC Feed your senses lipstick dupe Shiseido perfect rouge RS701 is also a dupe and shiseido formula is great and so underrated


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 3, 2019)

Yesterday's face...
* mix of wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain + Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Twilight
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows) and Cool Grey (lashlines)
* Covergirl Full Lash Bloom Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 3, 2019)

OK I need to brag a little, I went to this big film industry after party in my country (it is like the ''oscars'' of the province of Québec) and of course I did my own makeup and I didn't buy anything '' new'' I basically wore Viseart Cool matte palette with Ratzy (Colourpop eyeshadow single) Colourpop lip liner in Dopey and CP liquid lipstick in Lil Pump. Foundation is Too Face Matte Peach (almost done), Kevin Aucoin Sculpting powder in Medium, Chanel cream blush (discontinued), essence mascara with Lancome hypnose mascara, eyeliner and call it a day.  Anywho it was super fun, saw a lot of actors who were pretty much all cool and having fun without being to much into themselves  and the 2 others fine ladies are my coworkers 
It was a nice evening


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 4, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> View attachment 66229



*Brag a lot lady! You look fantastic! Sultry & Sexy! *


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 4, 2019)

You look amazing, VAL4M!

Forgot to note, I searched for that Shiseido lipstick, and it looks like the formula's been discontinued.  Great thought, though!


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 4, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Brag a lot lady! You look fantastic! Sultry & Sexy! *





shellygrrl said:


> You look amazing, VAL4M!
> 
> Forgot to note, I searched for that Shiseido lipstick, and it looks like the formula's been discontinued.  Great thought, though!


Thank You Ladies!!!  As for the shiseido lipstick try Ebay i'm sure you still can find one for sale new in the box


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 5, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> OK I need to brag a little, I went to this big film industry after party in my country (it is like the ''oscars'' of the province of Québec) and of course I did my own makeup and I didn't buy anything '' new'' I basically wore Viseart Cool matte palette with Ratzy (Colourpop eyeshadow single) Colourpop lip liner in Dopey and CP liquid lipstick in Lil Pump. Foundation is Too Face Matte Peach (almost done), Kevin Aucoin Sculpting powder in Medium, Chanel cream blush (discontinued), essence mascara with Lancome hypnose mascara, eyeliner and call it a day.  Anywho it was super fun, saw a lot of actors who were pretty much all cool and having fun without being to much into themselves  and the 2 others fine ladies are my coworkers
> It was a nice evening
> 
> 
> ...



You look great! Your makeup looks better than some “professional” applications I’ve seen!!


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jun 7, 2019)

*May update! *

I spent $64.24 on the Fenty lip balm and lip scrub and the Fresh vitamin next face mist. I'm liking the lip products so far. I'm not sure if the face mist really does anything, other than it makes me feel refreshed and it has a nice citrusy scent. 

I used up a face toner, hand moisturizer, and three items from MAC (Haute and Naughty mascara, brow pencil, and Skin Base Visage). 

I decluttered two face masks that have expired, an old lip balm, a face primer I no longer use, a MAC lipstick and lip glass I don't wear, six makeup brushes, and some Sephora point perks that I only placed in a previous order because they were available.

The biggest highlight for me in May was that I played around more with my makeup than I have in a while. 

I do have several products that are nearing their expiration date by the end of the summer, so my goal for June is to start working on those items.


----------



## lenchen (Jun 9, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> OK I need to brag a little, I went to this big film industry after party in my country (it is like the ''oscars'' of the province of Québec) and of course I did my own makeup and I didn't buy anything '' new'' I basically wore Viseart Cool matte palette with Ratzy (Colourpop eyeshadow single) Colourpop lip liner in Dopey and CP liquid lipstick in Lil Pump. Foundation is Too Face Matte Peach (almost done), Kevin Aucoin Sculpting powder in Medium, Chanel cream blush (discontinued), essence mascara with Lancome hypnose mascara, eyeliner and call it a day.  Anywho it was super fun, saw a lot of actors who were pretty much all cool and having fun without being to much into themselves  and the 2 others fine ladies are my coworkers
> It was a nice evening
> 
> 
> ...



You look amazing!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 10, 2019)

Yesterday's face:

* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
* MAC Strobe Cream (original)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* ABH Eyeshadow - Stone
* MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar
* Covergirl Full Lash Bloom Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien
* wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 17, 2019)

Yesterday's face...
* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey (brows), Brunette (lashline)
* Covergirl Full Lash Bloom Mascara
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 17, 2019)

*Hey Ladies! Happy Mid-June!
*
I have to apologize for not having my May Check-In posted. 
Since my promotion (official on May 20th), I have been 110% engaged and renewed in my job/career. Which means I have been ridiculously busy, but in a good way!  
I don't have my journal template and chart with me at home. I try to update both over each month.
I can say for May, my color purchases were minimal. Also, I used up my Sephora gift cards during the spring sale, so there was no out of pocket expense on those items. 
*
Sephora purchases ~*
*ColorFX Blush Duo - Spiced Cinnamon
ColorFX Bronzer Duo - Suntan Bronze
Touch in Sol Metallist Sparkling Foiled Eye Shadows - Golden Tangerine, Honey Brown, Cream Peach
Bite Agave+ Nighttime Lip Treatment* - Returned almost immediately - Dried my lips out! Going to stick with my Laneige
*
Beautylish ~ Sonia G Face Two Brush* - I love it!

*eBay ~ Peter Thomas Roth Peptide 21 Wrinkle Resist Serum and Lift & Firm Moisturizer. *I used up generous samples of both of these products and really liked the effects / changes to my facial skin. Both are pretty pricey, but via eBay I was able to get both for more than 50% off retail. 
*
Used Up/Disposed Of/Will Toss/Gave Away *
Sorry, I have no clue off the top of my head what else was used up and/or tossed out. Pretty sure I did not give away anything. 

And that goal to go through my loose e/s pans did not happen, again...


*On My Radar ~

*I need to replenish my *DevaCurl Mister-Right Refresh Spray and Rusk W8less+ Hair Spray*. I was waiting on an Ulta coupon (Which literally came through today, Woohoo!). For color, I would like to get the* CoverFx Warm Honey* duo too.

Also, I am halfway through my last bottle of *Skindinavia Setting Spray*. Again, they always put them on sale...so I can wait a couple more weeks.
*
Homebody Stuff ~

*Ummmm...Yeah. I really need to get into my veggie garden! I am super late this year! It needs to be cleared, prepped and planted. I finally got a start on Saturday and discovered the section where I planted strawberry plants last year has exploded! I have literally done nothing. Our spring has been really wet and cooler than usual and it appears that is a recipe for berry success.  Even though I am late to plant, I think it just means things will come to fruition a bit later in the summer/early fall. 


*
Fitstuff ~

*I am still training and moving my butt, so I am just maintaining. I know it is a combination of things contributing to being stagnant. Eventually things will calm down and then I will have a bit more energy and drive to recommit. 

*Big Girl Stuff ~

*As I was mentioning before, work is busy, but I am thrilled! The response and outpouring of support when my promotion was announced was so affirming and motivating! We are so on board with the current college initiatives of retention and recruitment. From the library point of view, we are all about retention...taking care of and supporting the students we currently have. So, we are focusing on a library "refresh," environmental branding, outreach, resources and services. We are hoping our excitement is catching to the rest of the college. 

Okay, time for me to wind down a bit before bed. I am happy a got a chance to check in. I hope all of you are happy, healthy and doing well! x0x0x

(sun image ~ Shinobi)


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 24, 2019)

Yesterday's FOTD:
* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
* MAC Strobe Cream (original)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* ABH Eyeshadow - Stone
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Fairytale
* Covergirl Full Lash Bloom Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety
* wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Mauve It Over

I dotted Mauve it Over on top of my lips (already wearing Blankety) and rubbed them together to get a lovely not-corpse-lips paler mauve.


----------



## r0mini0n (Jun 28, 2019)

I haven't checked in in a while because May and now June have been horrible months in terms of buying make-up and haircare products. May I was expecting because it was my birthday month but this month I just lost control completely. There were so many sale e-mails and I fell for them, hard. Last month I brought 4 eyeshadow quads into the "collection", and today I received my order of 16 eyeshadow singles (two brands) that I placed last week. Getting them all on the same day really hit hard how little I will be able to actually use it all. I only seem to love higher priced brands as well so it really hit my bank account. 
It's weird that I really tried to do my best in the beginning of this year but I seem to be even buying more this time around 

So for July I'm just going to do a no-buy. I was already excusing myself that I would buy foundation as needed, but I just got a bottle so I should just be going for a no-buy. I already know there will be sales going on our national holiday, but the amount of sales I've already taken advantage of this year made me clear to the fact that at least once or twice a month there is a 20% sale going on somewhere.

Cross your fingers for me ladies, I'll need it!


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 29, 2019)

r0mini0n said:


> I haven't checked in in a while because May and now June have been horrible months in terms of buying make-up and haircare products. May I was expecting because it was my birthday month but this month I just lost control completely. There were so many sale e-mails and I fell for them, hard. Last month I brought 4 eyeshadow quads into the "collection", and today I received my order of 16 eyeshadow singles (two brands) that I placed last week. Getting them all on the same day really hit hard how little I will be able to actually use it all. I only seem to love higher priced brands as well so it really hit my bank account.
> It's weird that I really tried to do my best in the beginning of this year but I seem to be even buying more this time around
> 
> So for July I'm just going to do a no-buy. I was already excusing myself that I would buy foundation as needed, but I just got a bottle so I should just be going for a no-buy. I already know there will be sales going on our national holiday, but the amount of sales I've already taken advantage of this year made me clear to the fact that at least once or twice a month there is a 20% sale going on somewhere.
> ...



So true about the amount of 20% sale there is in a year with pretty much ALL makeup brand. I almost pull the trigger on a couple of them and then I reminded myself of the exact same thing like this will come back in 1, 2, 3 months! I can wait. Also I spend a lot on clothing last month (I needed summer cloth) and I purchased over 200$ at this local perfume shop (1/3 was for gift my ant she is moving so I've made a care package and it is my friend birthday in July sooo)  I need to be careful in July and August.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jul 1, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> So true about the amount of 20% sale there is in a year with pretty much ALL makeup brand. I almost pull the trigger on a couple of them and then I reminded myself of the exact same thing like this will come back in 1, 2, 3 months! I can wait. *Also I spend a lot on clothing last month (I needed summer cloth) *and I purchased over 200$ at this local perfume shop (1/3 was for gift my ant she is moving so I've made a care package and it is my friend birthday in July sooo)  I need to be careful in July and August.


I also spent a good amount on summer clothes in June, and that helped to tampered the amount of beauty products I decided to buy let month. I tend to spend less on clothes and shoes in general and will only buy a few essential items throughout the year. I tend to not focus on trends, so I was intentional in buying items that I know I'll get good use out of for the next several years. I also didn't budget for items as I like to do, but I made a conscious decision to not go overboard on beauty since I bought clothes and sandals. Fortunately, I like every clothing piece I bought AND each store I purchased from were having sales at the time.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 1, 2019)

Yesterday's face...
* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
* MAC Strobe Cream (original)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze (as eyeshadow, used on the lid)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal (as eyeshadow, in/above the crease)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic (lashlines)
* Sephora eyeliner - 5th Avenue
* Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jul 1, 2019)

*June Update!*

In June, I spent $56.71 on 4 MAC eyeshadow refill pans, a new bottle of MAC Fix+, and the L'Oreal Telescopic Carbon Black mascara. 

I wanted to focus more on my "one in, one out" mindset, so I felt ok with getting a new bottle of Fix+ as I finished one bottle in June. I also finished a Fresh soy cleanser point perk and a small bottle of Dr. Bronner's soap that I've used to clean my brushes. I decluttered an old face moisturizer, a few mascara point perks that I've had for several months but never used to make room for the new mascara, and I gave away 4 MAC shadows that I bought last year but never used or they broke apart while traveling over the last few months and the alcohol method didn't work. 

Overall, I spent $273.02 between April and June, an increase from $73.58 between January and March. Participating in the Sephora VIB and MAC Select sales were the factors. I don't remember how much I spent on beauty around this time last year, but I'm currently sitting at $346.60 spent in 2019 compared to $2,324.64 total in 2018. 

Buying the MAC shadows reminded me of how exciting it is to buy a new product, even when you have more than enough, so it's no wonder how we can often buy more than we can realistically use up. In the past, I've bought shadows or shadow palettes because I thought I'd need certain colors or a particular color scheme, but I'm becoming more realistic with how often I'll actually wear a particular shade. While I was tempted to get the MAC x Mary J. Blige lipstick, I decided to skip it as I haven't been into lipsticks in some time and the shade isn't something I'd get a lot of use out of. Overall, I was excited to get the MAC products as I think I'll get good use out of the shades (Sketch, Soba, Antiqued, and Bronze) and I wanted to test the coconut version of Fix+. Also, the L'Oreal mascara is one of my favorite mascara but I hadn't purchased it in years. 

I'm not sure what my goals are for July. I don't have anything on the horizon to buy but I do have some products that I either need to use up or declutter as they're nearing their expiration dates. 

Non-beauty related: I flew down to Atlanta last week for a meeting, and have decided to stay for the remainder of the summer to spend time with family and to help out with cleaning up and clearing out our house in preparation for my dad's retirement and his desire to sell the house and move into a smaller space. My consulting business is going well also, and I'm looking forward to building stronger relationships with my clients. On a more personal level, I want to focus on my physical and mental health. I've been feeling sluggish mentally and physically and I haven't been taking care of myself as I should be. Normally I'll create lofty goals, but I want to spend some time over the next few days planning out the goals I can realistically meet over the next 90 days.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 1, 2019)

And now for my half-year analysis!

Face Primer: I added in the dr. brandt primer from a point perk that I've since been using a ton, while my MUFE primers have been neglected. I'm giving those another couple of months before I decide if I want to part ways with them.

Foundation: Still have only my wet'n'wild foundation, which I'm still not in love with. I've got a number of foundations wishlisted, along with one that isn't that I'm very curious about, and I have no clue where I want to start. (I've got a thread up in Recommendations.)

Concealer: Couldn't bring myself to declutter my Kevyn Aucoin SSE. 

Setting Powder: I should probably declutter my Cinema Secrets powder at this point, as I don't reach for it. My Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder still gets use, though.

Brow Products: Tossed my Inglot brow liner, as I've been reaching for eyeshadow more. I also want to try a brow pen (I have my eye on one of the MAC ones).

Eyeshadow Primer: Still love my MAC primer and will repurchase.

Eyeshadows:
Single powder eyeshadows - I decluttered some of my Makeup Geek eyeshadows a little while back and added in two Anastasia singles, which I really enjoy using. I still have a handful of shades from various brands that I want. (Also: turns out MAC Indian Ink is _not_ dc'ed! Yay!)

Pre-made eyeshadow palettes - Years ago I figured out I prefer single eyeshadows over pre-made palettes. However, I did purchase the Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool palette/quad in late 2017 and it was my go-to for most of 2018, and I don't forsee that changing too much in 2019.

Cream eyeshadows - I like the MAC Paint Pots I have (Camel Coat and Tailor Grey). I'm sad they've been discontinued. I've also got my eye on a few of the recently-released Covergirl shadow sticks. (I feel like the brand no longer feels like the CG that was around in my teen years that I ended up inexplicably repulsed by in my twenties and most of my thirties, which is great!)

Mascara: Liked CG Full Lash Bloom (though didn't love it), didn't like Nourish that much, currently having a go with CG Lash Blast Fusion.

False Lashes: They've been decluttered.

Contour: Still wish MAC Next to Skin Blush was permanent. Still use this often.

Bronzer: Weird that while I'm not into my Body Shop bronzer, I've been reaching for it a lot lately! (Maybe because it's the only bronzer I own?)

Blush: Still pretty happy with where I'm at in this category.

Highlighter: Love my liquid Becca SSP. Have also been enjoying revisiting my little MAC Strobe Cream sample.

Lip Products: Decluttered all my lip liners and a few lipsticks.

Brushes and Other Tools: I'm happy with most of the brushes I own and use regularly, and yet there are still a handful of brushes I want that I think would make applying certain products that much better and enjoyable.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 8, 2019)

Yesterday's face...
* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Rockstar
* Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety

(Initially I did the Bite crayon in Glacé and wet'n'wild Caught You Bare Naked but wasn't into it that day.)


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 15, 2019)

No face for you today.

Even so, I want to point you toward The Traincase section of the boards. I bumped up a thread I started there over five years ago to show off my new makeup desk! You can also get an idea of how different (and generally smaller) my makeup stash is now compared to then.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 22, 2019)

Two FOTDs for you today.

One was a pretty simple no-foundation face I wore to a funeral on Friday...

* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows), Grey (all over eyes)
* Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien
* wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked

And then here's the face for yesterday...

* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle
* Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé
* wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 23, 2019)

*Low / No Buy Journal 2019*



*Late to the party…again 

Purchases:*

*eBay *~ Peter Thomas Roth - Peptide 21 Wrinkle Resist Serum (backup bottle – 60% off retail)

*Ulta *(20% coupon) ~ CoverFX Warm Honey Duo; DevaCurl Curl Refresh Spray, Rusk W8less+ Hair Spray, 10 pack eyeliner/eye shadow Brush Guards, ABH Golden Copper pan (I broke what was left of a heavily used pan and it had to be replaced!  ) 

*TJ Maxx* ~ Becca x Chrissy Teigen Endless Bronze & Glow Highlighter ~ $10 deal! WooHoo!
*
Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:

Gave Away:* Charlotte Tilbury Glow Palette; Marc Jacobs See-Quins Topaz Flash (very pretty, just not a color for me). I also gave my student assistant a few deluxe size Kate Somerville samples of products I know I won’t use. 

*Disposed of:* 
+16 e/s pans (Some old and others were colors I never reach for. Consolidated a few into a smaller palette)

*Used Up:* 
Kate Somerville Daily Cleanser – opened back up tube
CeraVe Skin Renewing Serum – opened up back up tube
*
Mascara Round Up:* None for June. My current tube of MJ Velvet Noir is on the chopping block for next month.
*
Will Dispose Of / Give Away:*
I have a couple big bags of clothing and household stuff that need to go to the goodwill. 

I am considering disposing of ALL of my stila Glitter & Glow and Shimmer & Glow eye shadows. They do dry out over time! And I am not reaching for them like I used to. These days I am reaching for the formulas and shades that Marc Jacobs (See-Quins) and Hourglass (Scattered Light) and Touch in Sol (Metallist) came out with. It is also time to toss my current set of Ecotools sponges. 

*Favorites of the Month  / In Heavy Rotation:*

Touch in Sol Metallist Sparkling Foil Shadows- Soooo pretty! But I have to use some kind of primer / glue to minimize fallout. Not a deal breaker, but worth noting.

*On My Radar:*

Replenish Kate Somerville Cleanser – I need a new tube. I think I can wait until there is sale.

Clinique Take the Day Off Balm – Getting low

Pat McGrath sale – I have wanted to try a couple of her “Flesh” lippies – Flesh Fatale Blitztrance and Flesh 6 Lust Gloss. I think they are both colors I will keep in my bag and actually wear on the daily.

*Fitness Stuffs:*
Same story for June. No more weight loss. Kind of stuck. I know what I need to do, it’s just a matter of kicking it into gear.

*Big Girl Stuff:*

Work is great! I just got through all my budget/finance training modules…and then proceeded to pay for things. Lol!  Funny enough, I had a ton of “use it or lose it “time-off…which was great. But, I was ready to get back to work after the 4th. I do best with a routine. Pretty much from mid-June to now, things around the college are quiet. As everyone else is taking “use it or lose it” too, and/or actual vacation. Then from mid-July on, it’s pedal to the metal and getting everything going that needs to be completed before the students come back at the end of August. I actually love being busy and productive.

*Homebody Happiness:*

For my “staycation” days, I did a lot of landscaping and garden work. I finally cleaned up the garden and planted some cumbers, beans and mini watermelon…BUT my beans appear to be getting eaten. I mixed up a batch of Neem oil/soap spray (non-toxic form of repellent) in hopes that it will help keep the leaf eating critters away! I did plant some new bean seeds. It just means a later harvest. Our Japanese Maple tree, needed some care as well.  It has grown so much in the past couple years. It was just a little stump we rescued from a nursery. Now it is a beautiful ornamental. I needed to dig out the original stones from underneath and widen the circumference. Looks much better now. Boy was I sore after a few days. 

That about sums up June. All in all it was a good summer month.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 28, 2019)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across porous areas)
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (ditto)
* Becca SSP - Pearl (across forehead, tops of cheekbones)
* wet’n’wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey (brows)
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
* ABH Eyeshadow - Stone
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
* Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## lenchen (Jul 29, 2019)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ July 2019*
*
I'm so late! Sorry everyone I have been really busy of late with work, and the past few months have been hectic work wise. I didn't make any purchases in May, and June as I replaced a few items in my wardrobe that were worn out, so those months I focused on fashion stuff. however this month, July, I made a few purchases.

Purchases:*
*Lisa Eldridge Lipsticks velvet collection all 3 reds, and 2 lipsticks from her pinks collection, and Pat McGrath the sublime system set. I got a sample from Sephora wore it all weekend this past weekend loved the foundation however, I'm disappointed with the alcohol content, so I doubt I'll be able to use it as often.

Total spent for July= $305.00
Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:

Gave away: I ordered the Lisa Eldridge reds, and I didn't carafe the Pat matte trance formula, I will be sending the red matte trance lipsticks to my mom, she wanted to try shades Guinevere and Elson, so I know She'll love them!
Disposed of: nothing this month or the last 2 months either


Used Up: Cerave Cream, Cerave pm night cream, NARS eye primer, and cover fx setting spray, I will re-purchase these items.

Will Dispose Of: nothing at the moment



On The Horizon: Pat McGrath Decadence IV palette Mother Pat, please bring this back!, I'm thinking about the ND sunrise palette, but then I look at my purple palette single shadows, and my ND sunset palette, and I already have the sunrise palette based on what's in my stash. I hear PatMcgrat will release another holiday palette, however if it's a glittery mess, and no decadence comeback in sight, I'll pass altogether  I'm intrigued by Lisa Eldridge's fall release of lipsticks, well see.


monthly favourites/ reflections-I've been really using my brushes from my collection, and enjoying them(I just hate having to wash 30-40 brushes at the end of the month tho lol! I'm loving, and my e/s palettes in my current collection, and my makeup geek highlighter and OFRA blind the haters highlighter.*


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 1, 2019)

*Low / No Buy Journal 2019*


*July 2019*

*WOW! Cannot believe it is August 1st! Crazy Biscuits how fast the summer is passing by!

Purchases

Nordstrom’s Rack (in-store)* – *MAC Get Blazed ED eye shadows* in *Gold Metalist & Cop A Pose.* For $9.95 each, totally worth the splurge.

*Pat McG (20% sale)* ~ *Flesh Fatale Blitztrance and Flesh 6 Lust Gloss*. So excited to get a couple more of her lippies. 

*Marc Jacobs (25% on sale/ 8% Ebates)* – *Velvet Noir Mascara (replenish) and #14 Concealer Brush*. The brush has been on my wishlist for some time. Every time I went to buy it, on sale, it was sold out. So, I jumped on it while in stock. 

*Sephora *– *UD 24/7 Pencil in LE Viper.* I needed to replace my stub of Psychadelic Sister. This is very pretty glittery warm purple shade. I also got *samples of PTR Potent C Serum and Targeted Treatment*. I am really liking the improved quality to my skin.


*Disposed Of:
(3) Eco Tools sponges*
I also did a once over and discovered quite a few things other things that needed to be tossed. 

*Favorites of the Month  / In Heavy Rotation:*

*Hourglass Extreme Mascara* ~ I got a sample tube using VIB points. I love it!

*Becca face products ~ Hydra-Mist powder, Be a Light Palette and BFF Bronze, Blush & Glow palettes.* I am reaching for these a lot. They work well creating a tan look that matches the tan on my body. Glowy and not flat!

*I am upping my lip game…*I have* Bite Lip Liners (040 &046 ), Pat McG Blitz Gold Gloss, my new Pat McG Blitztrance and gloss and Laneige Grapefruit Lip Glowy Balm *all on heavy rotation. 


*My pet feather lamp! *~ I was shopping with a fellow librarian at Homegoods. She needed lamps for her apartment. And I was all like…well, their lamp section is hit or miss…LOL! And look what I found. While not practical for reading light, it sure is nice for “desk therapy.” It is the softest thing ever. BUT it is also super white, so no one is touching my lamp with dirty paws! I also put a programmable LED color bulb in it. You know, because sometimes I feel green and other days I feel pink, or purple or blue. 




*On My Radar:
New shades of Hourglass Scattered Light eye shadows *~* Burnish, Rapture & Ray.* I have and love Blaze! Foil is not a new shade, but it has been on my wish list.  For me these are superior to the stila shadows (I am considering / will be tossing).

Replenish *Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Daily Cleanser *– I have a $15 off reward and Rakuten is at 10% so I will purchase this.

*Nordstrom Mascara Madness* – I am back to considering deluxe size tubes because I do toss things at the 3 to 4-month mark. Less waste that way.

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:
Gave Away: *
Another set of *Clinique and Kate Somerville deluxe samples* to a work colleague. She is struggling with similar skin issues as me. So I wanted to offer her some things to try. 

*Mascara Round Up: Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir* – I have a backup tube.

*Will Dispose Of / Give Away:*
I will dispose of *ALL of my stila Glitter & Glow and Shimmer & Glow eye shadows*. Just have not had the chance to tackle it. 

I have a couple *KVD brushes* that I am willing to let go. Personally, I am finding her to be problematic. Unfortunately, when I see some of the items I have left from her line in my stash, I am not feeling them.

*Fitness Stuffs:*
Back on track with my nutrition and activities. Still not back in dance class. My days are long and I am just not able to fit classes in yet. But I am feeling much better 

*Big Girl Stuff: Work continues to be awesome! That is all. 

Homebody Happiness:
Garden *- The Neem oil/soap spray (non-toxic form of repellent) definitely worked. I have healthy seedlings with leaves intact. 

*And in other yard/garden news – Baby bunnies!* Abby discovered a nest right under our backyard deck. Sigh. Why mama bunny, why?! I have since put up a *bunny fortress* to keep the dog out. There are at least 4, I think as many as 6. I really hope they can make it and eventually hop back out to the fields that are nearby. 


Garden - When finally planted in June




Landscaping work I mentioned in my last post.



Bunny fortress and the little critters

Okay, my iPod finally updated and accepted my new super packed playlists. So, I am off to the gym. 
I am liking the new forum platform. Things upload so quickly. I also like the interface for posting. Nice & fresh! 
x0x0x


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 4, 2019)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (crevices of nose)
* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer (across porous areas)
* wet’n’wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless (attempted using this to set primer instead of foundation...jury is out on that technique)
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (all over lid)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Indian Ink (lashlines)
* Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* MAC Strobe Cream (original)
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## LadyBug13 (Aug 5, 2019)

*July check-in!

Purchases*: I spent $255.61 this month on items from Fresh and The Ordinary, along with a new face wash, collagen peptide powder, and a spf moisturizer, bringing me to $602.21 spent to date in 2019. From Fresh, I got the Rose Deep Hydration Sleeping Mask, Lotus Youth Preserve Dream Cream, Sugar Face Polish (trial size), and Vitamin Nectar Antioxidant Face Serum. From The Ordinary I got the Multi-Peptide Serum for Hair Density, Salicylic Acid 2% Solution, Alpha Lipoic Acid 5%, Hyaluronic Acid 2% + B5, and Granactive Retinoid 2% in Squaline.

*Used Up: * I used up quite a bit of products, including the Clinique Acne Solutions Clinical Clearing Gel (mini), The Ordinary Granactive Retinoid 2% Emulsion (Previously Advanced Retinoid), The Ordinary Caffeine Solution 5% + EGCG, Fresh Rose Deep Hydration Face Serum, Fresh Rose Face Mask (point perk), Farmacy Green Screen Daily Environmental Protector with with Echinacea GreenEnvy™ (point perk), Fresh Rose Deep Hydration Face Cream, Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (point perk).

*Decluttered/Gave Away*: I decluttered the AmorePacific Treatment Enzyme Peel Mini (worked as intended but the scent was too flowery for me), Philosophy Purity Made Simple Cleanser, BECCA Velvet Blurring Primer-Perfecting Base (Sephora point perk...it separated before I could use it), and Philosophy Turbo Booster C Powder (used up half but didn't see much of a difference). I gave away the Qhemet Biologics Castor & Amla Nourishing Pomade and the three Summer Fridays masks to my sister because she was interested in them.

*Favorites of the Month:*

Makeup: MAC Next to Nothing Face Colour- I haven't worn it in a while, but returned back to it. I love how it evens out my skin tone and doesn't feel heavy. Definitely want to repurchase it one day, but I want to get through this and my other liquid foundation before I purchase another one
Skincare: Black Girl Sunscreen- I typically only use SPF during the summer months, and have gone a very long time without wear SPF, but when I found out about this product, I jumped at the chance to order it. It's very moisturizing, hasn't broken me out, a little goes a long way, and it ca be used on the face and body. Plus, I'm happy to support a black owned business
Hair: Melanin Haircare Multi-Use Pure Oil Blend- Such as penetrative yet light oil for the hair and body. I typically use it as a hot oil treatment or to seal in moisture after applying my hair cream
*Aha moments:*

I don't have as much of a love for buying makeup as I used to. Instead, I've shifted my attention to finding the best products to address my skincare needs. With makeup, I've become a creature of habit and prefer buying products that are tried and true for me. With skincare, I want to find the best products to not only address my skincare concerns, but also to have a more efficient streamlined regimen. I would rather have less products that do everything than a ton of products that address little.
I've noticed that I do a great job at using my skincare and haircare products, but need to do better at tracking when I begin using liquid or cream makeup products.
I also saw this video by Mixed Makeup on the 11 skincare products you don't need (but are nice to have)
*Goals for August:*

I've already purchased some items that need replenishing, but my main goals for August are to continue using up products that are almost done. I have a lot of items that with consistent use, I should be done with by the start of October.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 7, 2019)

LadyBug13 said:


> *July check-in!
> 
> Purchases*: I spent $255.61 this month on items from Fresh and The Ordinary, along with a new face wash, collagen peptide powder, and a spf moisturizer, bringing me to $602.21 spent to date in 2019. From Fresh, I got the Rose Deep Hydration Sleeping Mask, Lotus Youth Preserve Dream Cream, Sugar Face Polish (trial size), and Vitamin Nectar Antioxidant Face Serum. From The Ordinary I got the Multi-Peptide Serum for Hair Density, Salicylic Acid 2% Solution, Alpha Lipoic Acid 5%, Hyaluronic Acid 2% + B5, and Granactive Retinoid 2% in Squaline.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that video... I’ve been thinking pretty much the same thing about what skin really needs...
My goal is to use up all those items that are nice to have...and stick with the basics!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 12, 2019)

Yesterday...
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (around the crevices of my nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across porous areas)
* Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain (initial thoughts are in All Things Sephora thread)
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Grey (transition), Cool Grey (crease + front of brows), Cool Brown (outside corner + arch/back end of brows)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe (lid)
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* Bare Minerals Gen Nude Radiant Lipstick - Tutu (as I mentioned in the Sephora thread, it's nowhere near a dupe for MAC Feed the Senses. A great formula and colour, though!)

Today, I'm wearing the same foundation with Pores No More underneath across the pores, along with the concealer, mascara, and bronzer.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 18, 2019)

FOTD...
* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
* Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé
* wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked

No eye makeup today, though I did curl my lashes. Earlier in the week I had to deal with a sty on my left eye -- a small one near the outside corner of my left eye (on the upper waterline). While it went away quickly and the accompanying swelling has gone down, I wasn't ready to wear anything on the eyes.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 26, 2019)

Yesterday...

dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
mix of Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain + Becca SSP - Pearl (the latter gave the former a good glow but sheered out the coverage. May try a higher ratio of foundation to highlighter or try mixing with Strobe Cream.)
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless (in targeted areas)
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey (brows) and Grey (precision contour)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
MAC Blush - Next to Skin (diffused contour)
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 1, 2019)

Today's face...

Dr. Brandt Pores No More Primer
mix of Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain + MAC Strobe Cream (original). I used a higher ratio of foundation to Strobe Cream and also tried applying it with my hands. It seemed a bit harder to apply that way, though easy to blend out.
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadows - Omega (transition) and Sumptuous Olive (lid)
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone (crease)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster (crease)
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows and lashline)
Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
MAC Blush - Next to Skin
NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Bare Minerals Gen Nude Radiant Lipstick - Tutu


----------



## lenchen (Sep 4, 2019)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ August 2019*
*
Hi Everyone! I can’t believe we’re in September already! My birthday is later in the month, but no plans to buy anything makeup wise. I do have cash set aside for potential brush releases by Sonia g and Wayne Goss later in the year, we’ll see.*

*
Purchases:*
*
Cover FX setting spray, Cerave night cream, and NARS eye primer
Total spent for August= $76.00
Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:

Gave away: nothing this month


Used Up: nothing this month*

*
Will Dispose Of: nothing at the moment


On The Horizon: Lisa Eldridge's fall release of lipsticks, I’m waiting for the shade called love of my life, and I may pick up one or two of her newly released lipstick depending on the colours. I don’t anticipate picking up any holiday eyeshadow palettes from my favourite brands Pat Mgrath, Viseart or ND we’ll see…I'm not impressed with the latest palette released, as I'm not a fan of the glitter formula. I like the latest warm matte2 12 pan palette that released last month, I may pick it up during their sale around the holidays.


monthly favourites/ reflections- I created a capsule make-up wardrobe so to speak, based on items that I’ve been using a lot, hit an on. My capsule collection last month were eyeshadows:  neutral custom single eyeshadow palette, the ND sunset palette, and the tom ford cream shadow in spice. base: MUFE foundation stick, MUFE water blend, cover FX color corrector in orange, NARS creamy concealer, and cover FX translucent setting powder. bronzer: Fenty Coco Naughty, Blush: NARS Taos, Liberte, and cream blush Catus flower. Highlighter: Makeupgeek Ablaze.  Setting **Spray Coverfx matte.*


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 6, 2019)

*Low Buy Check-In *
*August 2019

Purchases ~ *

*eBay –* *PTR 21 Petptide Moisturizer* (51% off retail, Back-up bottle); *PTR Potent-C Serum* (71% off retail, 2 x .17oz bottles); *Potent-C Power Eye Cream* (.50 oz bottle, 60% off retail); *Clinique Take Off the Day Balm

Nordstrom* – Mascara Madness – I went with minis. *(2) Hourglass Extreme and Too Face Damn Girl*

*Kate Somerville* ($15 + 10% Rakuten) – *ExfoliKate Daily Cleanser* – 8 oz. tube

*Sephora Summer VIB 15%* - *Patrick Ta Major Glow Setting Fan & 3 Bite Beauty lip pencils* in the sale section. I chose not to splurge. 15% is a drop in the bucket with so many brands regularly offering 20%, 25%, 30% off…So I waited until the last day and settled on clearance and a nonsensical, fun beauty tool. 


*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:*
*Gave Away: *
*I gave away those KVD brushes* I mentioned last post.

*Disposed Of:
I did a huge clear out of stuff I discovered at the end of July: *(6) stila Glitter/Shimmer Glow shadows, NARS Guele de Nuit, (2) matte lip pencils; (3) KVD Liquid Lips; MAC Peach Lustre corrector; (2) UD Lip Pencils; (2) YSL Touche Eclat pens; (4) L’oreal Infallible Foundations; (2) EL Doublewear cream shadow pots; Ordinary Squalane Oil; 

*Mascara Round Up:* *WP L’oreal Lash Paradise Mascara

Will Dispose Of / Give Away:
Marc Jacobs See-Quins in Gleam Girl* - No matter how I try, this particular shade lends itself to *disco ball fallout*. I just don’t have the time or the patience.

*Favorites of the Month  / In Heavy Rotation:
Hourglass Extreme Mascara; Guerlain 4 Season Terracotta 03 Natural Brunettes & 05 Moyen Brunettes.* Now discontinued. I have been using them to set my foundation and do a bit of bronzing/contouring.

*On my radar:*
September is my birth month and the freebies and coupons are already starting to land in my inbox. However, I am going to be super selective as far as makeup stuffs. I am finding real joy in saving my pennies and real joy in only making the occasional splurge. Also, my wedding anniversary is the day before my birthday. Having saved my pennies, I will be able to buy Hubs something really nice. 

Replenishing some skincare – *PTR Potent C Power Serum & ELANR Eye Concentrate Matrix

Pat McG* – 20% Lippie sale…very tempting, but see below 

*Bite *– 25%...also tempting, better price point. I have been wanting one of the Prismatic Pearl glosses, but…

*Marc Jacobs – 40% summer sale *– I’m eyeing a lip lacquer gloss. I am also considering a second #14 concealer brush. I already have a back-up of Velvet Noir mascara, so that is not needed. I may wait for the next go around. MJ does a good job of offering regular sales.

*Fitness Stuffs:
Back on track with my training and cardio.* I need to get a bit tighter with my nutrition. To make up for not being around all summer, Hubs wants to go to Vegas in November. So that will give me a short term goal. The long term goal is for mid-January, when we go on an 8-day work / business cruise for his company. Also, my favorite dance fitness class starts back up on Saturdays very soon, woot woot! So, I’ll be back to getting my boogie on!

*Big Girl Stuff:*
The fall 2019 semester started and we are already at the end of week 2. Busy with 101 things but happy to be! I wanted to get this post up before the weekend, so kind of cut it short. I'll share more next month 

*Homebody Happiness:


*
All is good on the home front! Those bunnies grew so fast! It was a bit of an adventure for a couple weeks. Drove the dog nuts! I blinked and they were out of the nest. I am sure they vacated the yard fast because of puppy. My garden...eh meh. I really planted things too late and the summer weather was not the most cooperative. So, I am a little disappointed. However, I learned my lesson for next season.

Wedding anniversary is tomorrow and birthday on Sunday. We are going out for a dual celebratory dinner Saturday night. Our first grown-up date night all summer. Really looking forward to it!

*I hope you all have a great weekend too! x0x0x *


----------



## jennyap (Sep 9, 2019)

Great work as always 

 fur4elise
 - and the bunnies are super cute! 

Happy anniversary and birthday - hope you had a lovely time celebrating


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 9, 2019)

*For 

 lenchen
 ~ You mentioned saving your pennies for new Sonia G...


*


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 9, 2019)

Yesterday's face...
* dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
* MAC Strobe Cream (original)
* Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
* Sephora Contour Eyeliner Pencil - 5th Avenue
* Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare (dabbed on top)

I had to transfer my bronzer pan to my Z Palette because it'd come loose in the compact. (The powder itself is in tact.)


----------



## lenchen (Sep 10, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 66583
> 
> *Low Buy Check-In *
> *August 2019
> ...


I hope you had a wonderful date night! Happy Birthday! P.S. the bunnies are adorable!


----------



## lenchen (Sep 10, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *For
> 
> lenchen
> ~ You mentioned saving your pennies for new Sonia G...
> ...


I'm on it!! this will be part of my bday treat since this is my birthday month. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 10, 2019)

I love the blue... very curious to see the entire set and price...


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi ladies!
I haven't popped in for a while because after my July statement... well let's just say it's not lasting long. You need to really want something to persevere and I think my head is still in the wrong mindset.

I have still been reading up on all your updates and enjoying them so much! I've been too embarrassed to post, since this is supposed to be a positive thread and all my comments were negative.



 shellygrrl
 I adore your posts with your fotd make-up. Maybe I should keep a list as well and filter out what I really use and what is just clutter in my collection!

What I have been doing is going through my collection and discarding a lot of older products, that I held on to just to have but I know I'd never use again or were long long expired. I've realized a lot of my collection is hitting the 5th/6th year mark, but I just can't get rid of them. I want to keep my Nars blushes forever lol. I hope it's true that they say powder last much longer! (or is 5 years already too long... oops).  I also find it helps me to do just go through it once in a while and not in sections, just little by little. Remove a lipstick, remove another lipstick later on. I find that tackling it all full on makes me want to keep it all. I'll stop rambling now haha.

Anyways please keep posting your successes! Hoping that I find the strength in the new year to be more reasonable and less of an impulse buyer.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 12, 2019)

r0mini0n said:


> Hi ladies!
> I haven't popped in for a while because after my July statement... well let's just say it's not lasting long. You need to really want something to persevere and I think my head is still in the wrong mindset.
> I have still been reading up on all your updates and enjoying them so much! I've been too embarrassed to post, since this is supposed to be a positive thread and all my comments were negative.
> 
> ...



I think that's the best thing to do: go through your collection to destash in a way that makes sense for you and feels good or else you won't do it or revisit it. I like to pick a makeup drawer and just look at the items. If anything jumps out that I'm not feeling strongly about, I take it out for a look or a retest. And honestly sometimes I find that even if I'm not using an item, I'm just not ready to get rid of it. I accept it and move on and I think that then helps make it easier to get rid of other things that I may have been more on the fence about.
Going through my collection has helped me realize there were many items I purchased just to purchase and how absolutely bonkers that is, so it's making it easier to avoid those purchases going forward. I still have missteps, but again, b/c I've had successes in other areas in decluttering, etc, I can forgive myself and move on faster.
Onward and upward!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 15, 2019)

FOTD...

dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid - Porcelain (it took me this long for it to click...but I may need the next shade or two down (either Crème or Ivory) and mix it with Porcelain for a match; my face looks pretty ghostly in this shade, IMO, even with bronzer added)
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco
MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle
MAC Eyeshadow - Malt
Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
MAC Lipstick - Blankety
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Mauve It Over (applied sparingly with a lip brush)


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 17, 2019)

jennyap said:


> Great work as always
> 
> fur4elise
> - and the bunnies are super cute! Happy anniversary and birthday - hope you had a lovely time celebrating





lenchen said:


> I hope you had a wonderful date night! Happy Birthday! P.S. the bunnies are adorable!



*Thank you so much ladies! Our anniversary day & dinner were very nice. We rarely go out these days...not so much a budget thing, but a disappointment thing. We do so much better making nice dinners at home...not just quality of food, but quality time spent together. 

The bunnies were super cute, but created a bit of havoc and stress. 

My b-day on the other hand was mellow. I had fun bringing cake to the library to share with my colleagues and students on the Monday after. *


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 17, 2019)

lenchen said:


> I'm on it!! this will be part of my bday treat since *this is my birthday month*. Thank you for the heads up!



*Happy birthday to ya...Happy birthday to ya...Happy Birthday...

*


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 17, 2019)

r0mini0n said:


> Hi ladies!
> I haven't popped in for a while because after my July statement... well let's just say it's not lasting long. You need to really want something to persevere and I think my head is still in the wrong mindset.
> 
> I have still been reading up on all your updates and enjoying them so much! I've been too embarrassed to post, since this is supposed to be a positive thread and all my comments were negative.
> ...




*I second @boschicka ~ A few years back, I had a full on disaster happening in my drawers and closets. In order to not feel overwhelmed, I really had to break things down and do a little bit here and there. Some things were easy to pitch, others not so much. And absolutley, there are sentimental things that we all hold on to way beyond practicality or use. 

Please don't feel embarassed and please keep posting. You are sharing feelings I think the majority of us have felt. Controlling my impulse spending did not happen overnight. It took some time and effort...And you will hear all of us talk about shopping our stash. I do this first whenever something super sparkly shiny new pops up and catches my eye *


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 22, 2019)

FOTD...

dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
Ilia True Skin Radiant Priming Serum (got a sample of this with code in a recent Sephora order (all skincare))
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone
MAC Eyeshadow - Indian Ink
Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
MAC Blush - Next to Skin
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 28, 2019)

*Please forgive...I'm having a moment...WTF is up with all these constant releases (side eyeing you ABH, colour pop, Kylie, JS, Morphe....) & new brands popping up out of nowhere?!?!!! *


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 28, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Please forgive...I'm having a moment...WTF is up with all these constant releases (side eyeing you ABH, colour pop, Kylie, JS, Morphe....) & new brands popping up out of nowhere?!?!!! *


Recession!!! LOL (not funny but hey i like DARK humour)


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 1, 2019)

Weekend face...

Both days:

Ilia True Skin Radiant Priming Serum (don't find it very radiant, tbh)
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Foundation - Porcelain (on Saturday I mixed it with my wet'n'wild foundation. Big nope.)
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Saturday:

Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone
Becca SSP - Pearl
Bare Minerals Gen Nude Radiant Lipstick - Tutu
Sunday:

MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (across nose)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Twilight
MAC Lipstick - Blankety
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit Megashine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 7, 2019)

No new makeup purchased for September. I did purchase Revlon's latest mascara offering last week.

I also tossed a number of things recently.

wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain (over two years old, I'm not a fan of it)
Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless (probably something I should have sent back to Sephora after I bought it a few years ago. It's not as finely milled as I would like, and I don't think it did much of anything.)
my sample of Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer - SX01 (haven't reached for it in ages, and I don't like how it sat on anything I was trying to cover when using it for spot concealer. Also: undertone was slightly off.)
NARS Blush - Sex Appeal (I hit pan on it years and years ago, haven't reached for it in a long time; it was time.)
NARS Satin Lip Pencils - Rikugien and Lodhi (both too old, even though both have been used some this year)
And now for yesterday's face!


dr. brandt Pores No More Primer
Ilia True Skin Radiant Priming Serum (got a sample of this with code in a recent Sephora order (all skincare))
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows), Grey (transition), Cool Grey (crease)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust (lid)
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Bare Minerals Gen Nude Radiant Lipstick - Tutu
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit Megashine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## lenchen (Oct 11, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Please forgive...I'm having a moment...WTF is up with all these constant releases (side eyeing you ABH, colour pop, Kylie, JS, Morphe....) & new brands popping up out of nowhere?!?!!! *


I know it's been insane! colourpop is like the fast fashion of makeup the turnover is crazy!


----------



## lenchen (Oct 11, 2019)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ September 2019*

*Hi Everyone! it's October already! soon it'll be Halloween, then the holidays! September was my Bday month, and a really treated myself. I purchased the ND Metropolis palette, when I saw it on trend mood, my initial reaction was meh..until I saw the palette at my local Sephora. I picked it up right away! I purchased the SG sky face set, and the Chikuhodo GSN-2face brush from CD Japan, I had a 12 dollar coupon which I used toward my purchase. I received the Pat McGrath mothership VI palette for my bday, and surprisingly this palette is wearable! I'm liking it!


Purchases:

ND Metropolis palette
SG Sky face set
Chikuhodo GSN -2 Face brush
Total spent for September = $511.00*

*** Pat McGrath Mothership IV**-gifted
Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP: nothing

Gave away: nothing this month


Used Up: Shulwasoo face cleanser, I will not be re-purchasing, I'm using Cerave cleanser as the replacement. Tom Ford black Orchid. I plan to pickup another bottle for the Sephora friends and family sale.

Will Dispose Of: nothing at the moment


On The Horizon: Lisa Eldridge's fall release of lipsticks, I plan to pick up at least 2, Viseart Milaeu palette, I hear Mother Pat is Bring back the decadence palette, if this is confirmed, then I will pick this up for sure. I really enjoyed the metamorphosis palette holiday 2018. Sonia G sky eye set, and may Lindstorm face oil I plan to pick these up from the beautylish gift card event, hopefully the sky set is released at the same time, if not I will get the sky set first, as Sonia sells out lightening fast.


monthly favourites/ reflections- my  capsule make-up wardrobe this month don't change so much from last month with the exception of my eyeshadow palettes, eyeshadows: ND Metropolis palette, ND 5 pan palette #12, ND Lila palette, and TF spice cream shadow.   base: MUFE foundation stick, MUFE water blend, cover FX color corrector in orange, NARS creamy concealer, and cover FX translucent setting powder. bronzer: Fenty Coco Naughty, Blush: NARS Taos, Liberte, and cream blush Catus flower. Highlighter: Makeupgeek Ablaze. Setting Spray Coverfx matte.*

*That was September! I just realized this was my most spendy month!*


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 13, 2019)

FOTD...


Ilia True Skin Radiant Priming Serum (got a sample of this with code in a recent Sephora order (all skincare))
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
MAC Lipstick - Blankety
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Mauve It Over


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 13, 2019)

lenchen said:


> *Low Buy Check-In ~ September 2019*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! it's October already! soon it'll be Halloween, then the holidays! September was my Bday month, and a really treated myself. I purchased the ND Metropolis palette, when I saw it on trend mood, my initial reaction was meh..until I saw the palette at my local Sephora. I picked it up right away! I purchased the SG sky face set, and the Chikuhodo GSN-2face brush from CD Japan, I had a 12 dollar coupon which I used toward my purchase. I received the Pat McGrath mothership VI palette for my bday, and surprisingly this palette is wearable! I'm liking it!
> 
> ...



Please dont throw rocks at me but I dont like Lisa Eldridge lipsticks ... I have the coral and the pink one and if the pink if ok the coral suck big time. And at 50$ per lipsticks I think i'm good!   Also for my none participation on this thread just to let you know i've been bad really bad with my low-buy with pretty much everything (cloths, shoes and makeup) :-S


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 14, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> Please dont throw rocks at me but I dont like Lisa Eldridge lipsticks ... I have the coral and the pink one and if the pink if ok the coral suck big time. And at 50$ per lipsticks I think i'm good!   Also for my none participation on this thread just to let you know i've been bad really bad with my low-buy with pretty much everything (cloths, shoes and makeup) :-S



*Miss you! We all have our moments for sure! Still love hearing what you are up too! x0x0x*


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 15, 2019)

*Late to Check-In 
Homestuffs:*
Been a tad busy with unusual wierdness...like our sump pump failing in the lower level (not quite a basement) of our house and having to tear up carpeting...But turning adversity into opportunity! I convinced hubby that we should install padded gym flooring, since the lower level is essentially our mini gym/cardio theater  We are going with faux oak grain printed soft tiles...super cushy and they will actually provide a bit of insulation too.* Okay on to...Beautystuffs:

Purchases:*
*Ulta (in store) – (2) Eco Tools Sponges; UD Naked Reloaded Palette – Birthday gift to self  I used a $10 B-Day Coupon and a Rakuten giftcard.

Ulta (online) – Clinque Take Off the Day Balm (50% off, backup jar); CeraVe Skin Renewing Serum (40% off, Backup tubes)

Pat McGrath (20%) – Luxetrance Lipstick in Beautiful Creature; Lust Gloss in Secret Lover.* Both of these shades strike me as MLBB and will be “daily drivers.” I love her lip products. Nothing about them dries out my lips

*Gave Away:
Japonesque Mineral Buffer Brush – Too scratchy, now that I know what a good brush feels like on the skin  ; (2) IT Kabuki Brushes (Holiday release from a few years ago); MJ See-Quins Gleam Girl = Happy Student Worker!

Mascara Round Up: None for September. I think my MJ primer is due to be tossed along with a couple L’Oréal and Lancôme mascaras.* Sephora literally just emailed me a 20% coupon for a mascara, but I am set with backups right now.

*Used Up/Disposed Of:

PTR 21 Petptide Serum; (2) deluxe size PTR Potent-C Serum; DevaCurl One Condition conditioner; Guerlain 4 Seasons Moyenne Brunette *(hit pan in a couple areas and then the remaining product broke apart.) I am sure I tossed a couple other things, but recycling went out before I made note.

*Will Give Away:
I have 3 Real Techniques brushes on the hit list...Along with an assortment of samples.

On My Radar:

Sonia G Designer Pro Brush – *New release! It looks similar to the WG Air Brush (that I have yet to purchase). I love love love SG brushes! I have her Pro Eye Set, Sculpt Two & Face Two and I use them daily.

*I received a Sephora F&F code for 20% (expired October 12th). *I have a short  list: A couple cream/liquid eyeshadow singles *(ND & Hourglass)* to use with eyeshadows I already have. If I make a purchase now (update: I made a small purchase) I may keep the fall sale purchase equally small or skip. 

*As I am writing this, I also received a 20% prestige coupon from Ulta. *This will be used to pick up my* DevaCurl conditioner and the Ordinary AHA 30% + BHA 2% Peeling Solution. *I am also tempted to try a *Madison Reed Hair Color Kit.* It would be a step up from my ususal box color. 

*Right now, I am not feeling much in the way of the Holiday releases. Maybe MAC, maybe NARS...eh meh...

Big Girl Stuff/Healthstuffs:*
I blinked and we are more than half way through the fall semester. Busy busy! Lots of committee work college wide, some professional development activities and everyday library stuffs are keeping me on my toes. For the most part all is good. I am still trying to find some balance with my new responsibilities and taking care of myself. I had a sudden weight gain, that I cannot reconcile...other than maybe some stress and not being as active. I don't like it. 

I am back in my dance fitness classes at least once a week. It was a hard return...feeling weighted down and heavy...but by week 3, I am feeling more on my feet and a bit more bouncy. Once hub’s work season slows, we will also be back in the gym training together. 

*To Note:*
Even though September was my birth month and I received numerous coupons and offers, I did not spend a lot. I skipped Marc Jacobs, bite beauty, YSL, Armani and UD offers. Truth is, I am kind of burnt out. I think many of us are feeling makeup overload. I keep shopping my stash, using what I have and being super selective with what I do purchase.

And that's all she wrote for September...I hope everyone is happy, healthy and enjoying our shift into fall. I for one, love fall fashion...boots, tights, tunics, sweaters, scarves.  Gees...Halloween is only a couple weeks away! Maybe I'll dress up this year. We'll see


----------



## lenchen (Oct 15, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> Please dont throw rocks at me but I dont like Lisa Eldridge lipsticks ... I have the coral and the pink one and if the pink if ok the coral suck big time. And at 50$ per lipsticks I think i'm good!   Also for my none participation on this thread just to let you know i've been bad really bad with my low-buy with pretty much everything (cloths, shoes and makeup) :-S


We miss you!  we still want to hear your hauls we all go off the wagon at some point  [email protected] the Lisa Eldridge lipsticks we all have our tastes in makeup that's what I love about our group.


----------



## lenchen (Oct 15, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 66758
> 
> *Late to Check-In
> Homestuffs:*
> ...


I love how you were able to turn lemons into lemonade on the house situation. Great job for your birth month, you were really disciplined!!


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 20, 2019)

lenchen said:


> We miss you!  we still want to hear your hauls we all go off the wagon at some point  [email protected] the Lisa Eldridge lipsticks we all have our tastes in makeup that's what I love about our group.


Awe you are so sweet! ... i know i'm loosing touch but its has been so hectic in my personal life.   I've changed jobs this year after 12 years of doing  the same job and on the same token I also changed field so even if my current employer seems really happy with my learning curve, i've been putting a lot of pressure on my shoulder to be performing and learning everything as fast as possible and even if I have the impostor syndrome still, i've been ''awarded' more responsibility recently so i should be happy but that just make me doubt my ability more.  
Like 

 fur4elise
  i've gain some weight (not enough to change size but I notice my cloths are tighter on my body and I dont like it) I was running 10km every morning to go to work 3 to 4 time a week but didn't signed up to any race thinking I would heal old injuries and of course I've been MORE injured this summer   I 'm convince not signing up for a marathon or a half-marathon was a good decision with the change of work but next year will be different I really do think those races give me a goal and really help with my weight management.

Also my kids are growing up so they are hijacking my computer, *cough* sorry their computer *cough* entitle brats *cough* LOL.     I also went thru this weird period  this summer, I wanted to do a lot of things with my kids, with my friends, with my husband and was kind of resentful to have no vacation because of me changing for a new job and feeling exhausted. So I just had less time to spend here hahaha! 

As for my makeup haul I still have not hit ROUGE yet at Sephora (i'm 50$ away LOL)
I've been also reasonable and not ordering alot on Beautylish, and indie makeup
I only order 3 times this year from colour pop (again that good for me)
Also order only once at ULTA (being Canadian I have no perks, no point nada, so I try to order stuff exclusive to them exemple Laura Geller, and LORAC)
but I went crazy with clothing,  (I should never had discovered Norma Kamali LOL)
purchased 2 pair of fluevog (expensive shoes)
I order 5 bottles of perfume during this year (Memo Paris Marfa, Olfactive Studios Flashback in New York, Elizabeth and James Nirvana Amethyst,  LVNEA (local perfumer) Rose fantôme and Parfum de Marly Sudbury) I usually buy only 2 really expensive perfume and one cheapie one, so that was a FAIL!

That is it folks
I have my list done for the VIB sale in November the good news is my list always get smaller and smaller with time. With every new launch I'm lemming a lot of things and with time i'm loosing interest. so only ordering from sephora at those key moment (mostly during sales) actually help me curved my appetite for new makeup.


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 20, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> Awe you are so sweet! ... i know i'm loosing touch but its has been so hectic in my personal life.   I've changed jobs this year after 12 years of doing  the same job and on the same token I also changed field so even if my current employer seems really happy with my learning curve, i've been putting a lot of pressure on my shoulder to be performing and learning everything as fast as possible and even if I have the impostor syndrome still, i've been ''awarded' more responsibility recently so i should be happy but that just make me doubt my ability more.
> Like
> 
> fur4elise
> ...



Fluevogs are a great investment -- I have acquired several pairs over many years but you're right, they're not cheap. 
Also big congrats on changing work fields and excelling at it.


----------



## lenchen (Oct 21, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> Awe you are so sweet! ... i know i'm loosing touch but its has been so hectic in my personal life.   I've changed jobs this year after 12 years of doing  the same job and on the same token I also changed field so even if my current employer seems really happy with my learning curve, i've been putting a lot of pressure on my shoulder to be performing and learning everything as fast as possible and even if I have the impostor syndrome still, i've been ''awarded' more responsibility recently so i should be happy but that just make me doubt my ability more.
> Like
> 
> fur4elise
> ...


it's great to hear from you! Congratulations on changing jobs!  my list for the Sephora VIB sale is very short mainly perfume replacements no makeup. I will not re-rouge this year.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 28, 2019)

Yesterday's face...

Ilia True Skin Radiant Priming Serum
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette and Cool Grey (brows)
MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - mix of Mauve It Over + Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 30, 2019)

*Low / No Buy Journal 2019*
*October 2019

Purchases:*

*Beautylish *- *Sonia G Designer Pro Brush* –Love love love! 

*Sephora *(F&F 20%) 2 cream/liquid eyeshadow singles *Natasha Denona Chroma in Sienna; Hourglass Scattered in Foil.* These metallic sparkling eyeshadows continue to be a favorite for me. I don’t know that they are doing anything for me…but they sure do make me happy! 

*EBay *– *PTR 21 Peptide Serum* (replenish staple – 62% off retail)

*Ulta* (20% Prestige) – Used this more for staples than super fun things. *DevaCurl One conditioner; Madison Reed Hair Color *(Gorgeous Hair Event knocked it down 50% in cost! Yay!); *NARS Pore & Shine Primer; UD Honey PP; CoverFX Bronzer Duo Sunkissed. *This was a great purchase as I also earned a ton of extra points and renewed my Platinum status. Ulta is the winner when it comes to prestige coupons, bonus points and cash rewards. 

Eh…I broke the budget for October, but I am happy with the purchases I made. 

*Favorites* :
*Sonia G Designer Pro Brush* -  I would have indulged in the Beautylish event, but the single brushes in my wish list were all sold out. 

*Gave Away:*
Assortment of *skincare samples & sheet masks; (3) Real Techniques Face Brushes *= Happy Student Worker!

*Mascara Round Up:* *MJ primer, L’oreal Voluminous, YSL Le Shock

Used Up/Disposed Of:*

*On My Radar:*
*Sephora* ~ Eh meh…15% is kind of lame. If Rakuten offers a boosted Sephora giftcard, I may choose that to offset the lack of discount. I had my eye on the *ND Sunset Palette* ~ Long story short, someone really awesome gifted me the* ND Gold palett*e and I love it! x0x0x to that lovely person!!!  I see the Sunset palette working with the Gold palette and the other warm tone palettes I have. BUT..Sephora just took it out of the sale secton!  I knew they would pull that just before the sale! So, I may be skipping the sale all together.

However,  @Mac-Guy was spot on! *Ulta immediately extended another 20% prestige coupon* to compete with the Sephora coupon through Nov 3. So, I will replenish my *DevaCurl Low Poo* and I am in need of a new *eyebrow gel*.

*Big Girl Stuff:*
Work is good. Even though my job title speaks to management and leadership, I am 85% still “in the trenches.” And you know what, I am okay with that. It is where I am most needed and effective right now. The rewards come from student successes!

*Homestuffs:*
I mentioned our failed sump last month. Well, turns out we had to tear out the carpet in my lower level closet too. It abuts the utility room where the sump pump is and it most likely got soaked during that time. It was time to do my closet switch and sure enough I discovered mold…unfortunately I also had to toss several pairs of boots.  Moisture got into a couple bins. Fortunately, I only lost one pair I really loved. The rest were on low rotation and due to be donated. I hated throwing them away but once things get moldy/moldy smelling…UGH! Upswing, forced dekraapification and reorganization.

We ordered the new flooring from Foam Tiles…and I am working on picking a lower level paint color. I am thinking a very light soft green. I am really looking forward to the improved fitness space!

*Healthstuffs:*
I was sick for about 10 days. Some weird “flu, not flu, cold, but not full blown, sore throat” thing…just enough to miss a day of work, and start late a couple days and sleep away a weekend. UGH! Add my cycle on top of that and boy it was good times! I wish I could say the scale was moving in the right direction, but alas… Maybe my lesson right now is: Not be hard on myself and don’t expend energy on worrying about what I have not done. Refocus and appreciate what I can do…for me it needs to be one day at a time.

Oh...and hello winter...we had snow with rain this morning and the forecast is more of the same for the trick'o treaters tomorrow night. Should still be fun! I got all the Halloween decorations up, the puppy costumes out and +12 lbs of candy (the good stuff!) to give out. Bring it on!

I hope all of you have a fun Halloween too! 

x0x0x


----------



## lenchen (Oct 30, 2019)

*October 2019*
*Purchases:
Vitners daughter-beautylish gift card event
Wayne goss lip brush-beautylish gift card event
Wayne goss #3 eye brush-beautilish gift card event
Chikuhodo GSN #2 brush-gift card event
I earned $60.00 I will use this for an anticipated Sonia g sky eye set brush launch
I had no idea May lindstrom does not participate in the sale oh well I wish beautylish would state that somewhere
*
*Then my beauty sister, shared a Sephora Friends and family coupon I purchased:*
*Viseart milieu palette*
*My beauty sister also shared another coupon, this time an ultra coupon 20% and I was able to stock up on my skin care, and 2 makeup items. I purchased:
Cerave face wash normal to dry skin
Cerave  night replenishing cream
Cerave moisturizing cream*
*Juvia's place warrior palette (the quality is amazing) the intention was to be part of a Christmas gift for someone and the temptation is there to keep it! lol*
*flesh liquid highlighter in candle glow
I was really grateful to receive the coupons! I got some neat stuff!

*
*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:

Gave away: a few makeup related gifts* 


*Used Up: marc Jacobs eyeliner in blacker (I'm shocked as it takes me forever to use up eyeliner. I'm repurchasing it for sure, just not sure if I should wait for the brand sale Black Friday and get a better deal or do the Sephora sale this weekend
Will Dispose Of: nothing at the moment


On The Horizon: Sonia G eye set. I'm using the cash earned from the gift card so that I can supplement the brushes, Lisa Eldrige velvet jazz, and love of my life. I'm meh on the newer colors, Pat McGrath: I missed out on decadance it came back for a hot second on Sephora and I missed it. I was so upset about that because I had the email me when back in stock and I didn't get a notification. oh well, guess it wasn't meant to be. I do like 2 of the quads iconic illumination, and nocturnal nirvana, however not feeling the price, and the 20% Sephora code does not tempt me if Pat has a better deal on Black Friday I may buy them we'll see. I'm not sure if I will participate in the sale this go around  I really want the Tom ford black orchid but I will  buy it at Ulta and build my stats. I need to figure out how Ulta works MJ eyeliner in blacker


monthly favourites/ reflections-  TF spice cream shadow, Natasha denona Sunset palette( this palette isn't popular with a lot of folks, but I LOVE it then again I love warm toned shadows, and ND metropolis palette.  base:  MUFE water blend, cover FX color corrector in orange, NARS creamy concealer, and cover FX translucent setting powder. bronzer: cover fx duo,(I gave fenty coco naughty a break I'm seeing a bit on pan) Blush: NARS  cream blush Catus flower. Highlighter: Makeupgeek Ablaze. Setting Spray illuminating. *

*I spent a little over $400 this month but for the year over all it is a lot less than last year*


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 3, 2019)

Only thing purchased in October for me was the Revlon mascara.

Today's face...

Ilia True Skin Radiant Priming Serum
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (base colour)
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows), Grey (lid), and Cool Brown (lashlines)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Rockstar (inner corner and cheekbone highlight)
CoverGirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
Revlon So Fierce Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced
I got out my old Real Techniques Stippling Brush to use with my foundation today. I used it some time ago with a different one and didn't like it; I found the application streaky. But I tried it with my current foundation, and it applied it _beautifully_. (With other brushes — Sigma F80 and RT Expert Face — I'd get some cakiness around the crevices of my nose. Not with the Stippling Brush!)


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 6, 2019)

lenchen said:


> *October 2019*
> *Purchases:
> Vitners daughter-beautylish gift card event
> Wayne goss lip brush-beautylish gift card event
> ...


Those damn Sonia G brushes i cant wait and see what the new eyeshadow brushes set will look like but i’m hol Strong for those 3 face brushes that i want to purchase, i almost want to buy the set the pro face brushes set but i dont care for the fan brushes or the big face brush i purchased Sephora contour brushes set and i’m impressed at the quality


----------



## LadyBug13 (Nov 10, 2019)

October Update:

Purchased: $6.31 (I used a $25 Sephora Rouge gift card)

The Ordinary Alpha Lipoic Acid 
Kate Somerville Exfolikate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment Mini (got for free with the gift card)
Used Up

N/A
Decluttered or gave away

Kiehl’s Since 1851 Tumeric & Cranberry Seed Energizing Radiance Mask
M·A·C Mineralize Reset and Revive Charcoal Mask
Fresh Vitamin Nectar Antioxidant Face Serum

Amount spent in 2018: $2,324.64
Amount spent in 2019 (so far): $1662.69 ($661.95 less compared to 2018)

On the horizon: I did go to Sephora this week during the VIB sale and purchased $204.58 of items (not included in the amount above). I also have a $25 Rouge gift card that expires 12/31. I don't really need anything else but may use it for something I need to replenish.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 10, 2019)

FOTD...

Ilia True Skin Radiant Priming Serum
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
CoverGirl TruNaked Queenship Cream Eyeshadow Stick - Primadonna (new acquisition along with some skincare)
MAC Eyeshadow - Omega
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows) and Cool Brown (lashline)
MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
Revlon So Fierce Mascara
MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
MAC Strobe Cream (original)
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 11, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> Awe you are so sweet! ... i know i'm loosing touch but its has been so hectic in my personal life.   I've changed jobs this year after 12 years of doing  the same job and on the same token I also changed field so even if my current employer seems really happy with my learning curve, i've been putting a lot of pressure on my shoulder to be performing and learning everything as fast as possible and even if I have the impostor syndrome still, i've been ''awarded' more responsibility recently so i should be happy but that just make me doubt my ability more.
> 
> Like
> 
> ...



*I am sorry I did not see your post sooner!  Oh lady...I feel you on ALL of this. *

*Let''s start with the new job and imposter syndrome. Even though I have been at my current institution for many many years, taking on a new level of responsibility, definitely threw me into spirals of doubt and a little bit of fear. The timing of my promotion was good in that I had the opportunity to talk with other professionals outside of my institution for some perspective and solid advice. I would say I got the fear and most of my doubts in check. I just ask lots of questions when I am taxed with something new and outside of my experience. One piece of advice I got was to take my time where I can. Do not rush in...get a full grasp of a situation, challenge, issue before moving...Hard to do when you want to "fix" things asap...I guess fortunately where I am at, things move more like a tortoise than a hare when it comes to action. LOL!  I know it sounds cliche, but when we are challenged with something difficult, it forces us to learn and grow. This is a good thing! 

That being said CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am sure that you worked your tushy off to earn an upward move! 

Ok...healthstuffs - Way back March, I feel like I had a good grasp on my health and fitness...then I pulled something in my back...remember my tale of the super burpees?!? I really have not been the same since...I think for many of the same factors you list. New job, responsibilities, stress, not enough rest / sleep, feeling mentally and physically drained = unmovitvated, nagging injury...too many snacky moments and not enough movement, etc. I have been stuck in a cycle! To fight feeling down, I have been focusing on this little upbeat voice in the back of my head. It keeps saying "this too shall pass...you will get back on the right track...don't give up!" Literally, just in the past week plus, I have started to get inklings of my old self...the happy, healthy, strong me. I'll take it!*

*Hang in there lady! Tap into your inner upbeat, positive voice! It will get you back on track. x0x0x*


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 11, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> *Those damn Sonia G brushes* i cant wait and see what the new eyeshadow brushes set will look like but i’m hol Strong for those 3 face brushes that i want to purchase, i almost want to buy the set the pro face brushes set but i dont care for the fan brushes or the big face brush i purchased Sephora contour brushes set and i’m impressed at the quality



*LOL! I know it...those damn SG brushes! I ended up with another of her eyeshadow tools, Builder Two. I purchased it based on a review that talked about picking up and placing tricky glittery shades. And sure enough, it is great for that...however, because of the shape, one can most definitely do more with it: under lashline, shade, blend...It is bigger than I anticipated, but I do not see it as an issue. It just has a little bit of a learning curve. *


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 17, 2019)

Ilia True Skin Radiant Priming Serum
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
CoverGirl TruNaked Queenship Cream Eyeshadow Stick - Primadonna
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle
Revlon So Fierce Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
MAC Lipstick - Blankety
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit Megashine - Mauve It Over
I'm a bit disappointed in the eyeshadow stick. It doesn't blend out very well, and it makes my eyes look crepey when they're not really like that. I wanted to like it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 24, 2019)

Ilia True Skin Radiant Priming Serum
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadow - Omega
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey and Brunette (latter for brows)
CoverGirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
Bare Mineral Gen Nude Radiant Lipstick - Tutu


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 27, 2019)

*In so many ways, for so many things...Wishing all of my beauty peeps a wonderful Thanksgiving!
x0x0x *


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 27, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 66920
> 
> 
> *In so many ways, for so many things...Wishing all of my beauty peeps a wonderful Thanksgiving!
> x0x0x *




You are so sweet fur4elise! 
Wishing you a wonderful Thanksgiving too!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 27, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 66920
> 
> 
> *In so many ways, for so many things...Wishing all of my beauty peeps a wonderful Thanksgiving!
> x0x0x *




You are so sweet fur4elise! 
Wishing you a wonderful Thanksgiving too!


----------



## r0mini0n (Dec 1, 2019)

Did anyone pick up something during Black Friday? I picked out an eyeshadow palette for my mom and ordered a mascara. Really wanted one more thing but I'm going for a makeup no buy this December so trying to stay strong!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 1, 2019)

Nope!

And aside from that CoverGirl eyeshadow stick I didn't purchase any other makeup in November.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 1, 2019)

Nothing here either! I’m happy I wasn’t tempted....


----------



## lenchen (Dec 1, 2019)

I picked up the iconic illumination quad, a single eyeshadow, and the noturnal nirvana quad, however PatMcgrath labs messed up the order, didn't send nocturnal nirvana quad, once I contacted them, they apologized, refunded me my money for the entire order, as this was the 3rd time my order was messed up. I got to keep 1 eyeshadow quad, and the single eyeshadow.


----------



## r0mini0n (Dec 2, 2019)

lenchen said:


> I picked up the iconic illumination quad, a single eyeshadow, and the noturnal nirvana quad, however PatMcgrath labs messed up the order, didn't send nocturnal nirvana quad, once I contacted them, they apologized, refunded me my money for the entire order, as this was the 3rd time my order was messed up. I got to keep 1 eyeshadow quad, and the single eyeshadow.



Crazy that they've already messed up your order three times but at least they handled it professionally! Should you still want that other quad I hope you still have a chance to get it.

They started selling Pat McGrath online on French Sephora, but I don't think I wanna dive into it. I'm really set on not messing this December no buy and then next year hoping to save more instead of spending!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 2, 2019)

r0mini0n said:


> Crazy that they've already messed up your order three times but at least they handled it professionally! Should you still want that other quad I hope you still have a chance to get it.
> 
> They started selling Pat McGrath online on French Sephora, but I don't think I wanna dive into it. I'm really set on not messing this December no buy and then next year hoping to save more instead of spending!


I hear you on the spending!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 8, 2019)

Ilia True Skin Radiant Priming Serum
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Paint Pots - Camel Coat (lid) and Tailor Grey (lashlines)
CoverGirl eyeshadow stick - Primadonna (to help blend out edges)
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (for brows), Grey (to set lids)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle (tight to the lashlines)
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare
NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## lenchen (Dec 13, 2019)

*November 2019
Purchases:
Sonia G sky eye set
Pat McGrath iconic illumination quad ( was refunded the $$ got to keep the palette)
Pat McGrath  nocturnal nirvana( PMG messed up order didn't receive)
Pat McGrath single eyeshadow( was refunded the $$ got to keep the eyeshadow)
 Tom ford black orchid perfume Ulta 20% sale replenishment
Sunday Riley  facial oil Ulta 20% sale replenishment
Lisa Eldridge- velvet jazz lipstick -backup
Lisa Eldridge velvet midnight lipstick

Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:

Gave away: nothing  this month


Used Up: Tom ford back orchid perfume-re-purchased, Sunday Riley Juno oil-repurchased


On The Horizon: Pat McGrath Decadence palette, I hope I don't miss out on this again! and MJ eyeliner in blacquer.


monthly favourites/ reflections- ND metropolis palette, and ND lila palette base: MUFE water blend, cover FX color corrector in orange, NARS creamy concealer, and cover FX translucent setting powder. bronzer: cover fx duo,( Blush: NARS cream blush Cactus flower, and NARS Taos  blush. Highlighter: Makeupgeek ignite, and Ofra blind the haters highlihter. Coverfx Setting Spray matte.
total spent this month, 338.00*


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 15, 2019)

Ilia True Skin Radiant Priming Serum (I'm almost out of my little sample. Probably won't purchase the full size, though.)
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (for brows)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster (really want to add some more neutral-to-warm browns (not so warm they're practically orange or peach) to my eyeshadow stash in 2020.)
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 (also used this above the crease of my eye to add extra warmth)
MAC Lipstick - Blankety
NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## lenchen (Dec 16, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> Ilia True Skin Radiant Priming Serum (I'm almost out of my little sample. Probably won't purchase the full size, though.)
> Milk Makeup Blur Liquid - Porcelain
> NARS RCC - Chantilly
> MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
> ...


I love MAC blankety lipstick good one! your fotd sounds lovely!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 19, 2019)

*November 2019

Oh My Goodness…Christmas in a week?! Just two weeks left of 2019! What?!? It seems like Thanksgiving was just yesterday! I hope every one has had a nice holiday season thus far. I also apologize this is such a late update. I have been ridiculously busy at work and home. I finally got some breathing space.

Purchases:
Beautylish - Sonia G. Builder Two* ~ I was reading this brush would be good for picking up and applying tricky glittery eyeshadow…and sure enough it is! 

*Ulta *(20% Prestige, Round 2) – I scored on this purchase! *MAC Clear Brow Set; DevaCurl Low Poo *& free gift of 5 super deluxe sized products valued over $50!; *UD Naked Honey Palette* - I thought I was going to purchase the ND Sunset palette but it was removed from the Sephora sale section, just before the fall sale…so, no go. Ulta offered 20% and 5x points on UD…so...yes ma’am! It pairs very nicely with the ND Gold palette! !

*eBay *–* PTR Potent C Serum* (replenished staple); PTR Un-Wrinkle Peel Pads 

*Kate Somerville ~ 8 oz. ExfoliKate Cleanser Daily *(replenished staple) – Funny story. I was not looking to replenish so soon, as I am just about ½ way through my current 8 oz. tube. BUT KS sent me a special $15 coupon and I had $10 in rewards that were going to expire. When I got to the site, my code would not work…I did live chat and a super nice rep gave me 30% off!!! On top of that I got 4 free deluxe samples of products I already use. Perfect for travel! This was a good score!

While I did not participate in the Sephora sale (money saved!), I did end up splurging  I got pulled in by the *PatMcG Divine Rose* palette nonsense…LOL!

*Favorites
Wayne Goss Airbrush; Assorted SG brushes; UD Honey PP – works nicely with the ND Gold and Naked Honey palettes. 

Unusual tool of the month:* Generic version of Spatty Daddy (from Amazon) – These are miniature spatulas that help you get every last drop of goodness out of skincare and makeup containers. Super helpful!

*Gave Away:
UD Naked Honey E/S Brush; New UD Vice lippie in Disobedient*…too light for me
In holiday bags to some student workers: Some *Kate Somerville, PTR and random perfume samples

3 large bags dropped off at Goodwill!

Used Up/Disposed Of:

Used Up: 
DevaCurl Low Poo *~ replenished; *PTR Potent C *(2 deluxe samples) ~ replenished; *CerVe Renewing Serum *– opened back up; *PTR Blue Marine Algae mask *mini; .50 oz *EL AVR Serum; EL ANR Eye Complex Serum 

Mascara Round Up: Hourglass Extreme Lash, EL Sumptuous; Lancome Hypnose

On My Radar:*
I did not participate in the second fall *Sephora sale*. *I did get the $20 off $75 *coupon…(*I can say it was used on an impromptu shopping trip with a friend. I was able to get her the Foreo mini she wanted…50% off plus coupon!) 

AND Sephora just sent me a 20% off good until 12/24. ~ *Marc Jacobs *just released a *liquid version of See-Quins.* I would like to try Copperazzi. There are also a couple things in the sale section worth considering. 

*Ulta *~ I have another set of 20% off coupons good on prestige. BUT, my favorites list has been pretty much depleted. I do need some shampoo. I may refill one of my ELDW foundations, get a few other staples, and/or some trip needs.

*Putting together a formal night masquerade look ~ *I don't know if I mentioned that our vacation is a business/pleasure cruise provided by a vendor Hubs buys supplies and product from. Last cruise the formal night theme was 1920's. This time it is masquerade. Which I love!!!  I am looking forward to creating a sparkly blinged out outfit!

*Big Girl Stuff:*
Visited my mentor at IU South Bend! It was awesome, information filled day! Work continues to challenging, illuminating, shocking, stressful at times, fun at other times and steadily busy in a way I really like. I love my students. I really like some of the relationships I am developing with some of the faculty. My colleague continues to be an awesome collaborator. We are moving forward with all kinds of goodness…and it feels good.

*Homestuffs:*
New foam tile floor is now installed. Love it! Cushy soft and perfect for the fitness room. Hubs decided that we are going to have a good sized closet built in as well (completed last week). Up next is finally painting the lower level. I have picked a nice vibrant light green. Then we will mount a TV to the wall, put up a couple mirrors, white board, pictures, artwork, etc. It is all coming together!







*Healthstuffs:*
So I have to say revamping our fitness space, has renewed my happiness and motivation to keep moving! I have a name: Hannah Eden. Crazy athletic, beast-mode, potty mouth Brit I found via BodyBuilding.com and YouTube! She was a one-time CrossFit athlete and I really vibe with some of her get healthy philosophy. She also has an extensive video collection of all kinds of exercises on YouTube. I went through and cherry picked all kinds of exercises that I can incorporate into my home training sessions. I set a goal that started at 77 days - for my sanity and our late January vacation .  Today I am at day 47 and I have dropped 5#s in my tightening-up goal. What I have gained back is my usual happy, upbeat, energetic self.  I am so much more productive, have good energy all day and sleep better at night. It feels really good!

Tomorrow is my last day of work before the college closes for winter break. We get 12 days off! Woot woot! That is when we will finish the fitness room and get shelving put into the new closet.

Christmas Eve and Day will be low key for us. The kids and grandbabies are coming on the Friday after. And that is okay. We get a couple days to relax and enjoy some good food and I will have plenty of time to clean, bake and wrap gifts. 

*I am wishing all of you a wonderful holiday season! I hope it will bring lots of joy and memorable time spent with those you love! x0x0x


*


----------



## r0mini0n (Dec 20, 2019)

I want to wish everyone in this thread happy holidays! You have all been so amazing and successful.   I'm hoping to partake more and succeed in my intentions more this year! 

As for No Buy December, it turned out in a Low Buy December...
I guided my mom to buying me a lipliner and a single eyeshadow for under the Christmas tree. I had to order them as she can't work a computer but doesn't really count right 

And then I kept getting bombarded with sales so I caved and participated in a 25% off sale in Sephora. Three nail items, a lip balm, a concealer (I have one current one at the moment so I will replace it when this one's time is up), and two pencil eyeliners so I can throw out my old ones. Which is already turning out a fail as I just read on the box you can't use them inside the eyes.. Where I always use my pencil liners. Of course I didn't do any research obviously  Then again I never heard of kohl eye pencils you can't use inside your eyes haha.
I also ordered perfume as a gift but I don't feel that counts.

Hoping to make it into a straight no buy line to January 2020 now!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 22, 2019)

Ilia True Skin Radiant Priming Serum
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (for brows), Grey (all over lid)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar (blend out harsh lines)
MAC Eyeshadow - Indian Ink
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Blush - Next to Skin
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 (also used this above the crease of my eye to add extra warmth)
Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit Megashine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 29, 2019)

Final face of 2019...

Milk Makeup Blur Liquid - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (for brows)
mix of Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar + ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco (latter also used on its own)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Twilight
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
MAC Lipstick - Blankety
Bare Minerals Gen Nude Radiant Lipstick - Tutu (lightly dabbed over the top)
2020 thread going up shortly! is up!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 30, 2019)

*Final Low Buy Entry of 2019!*
*And here we are...at the end of another year of beautystuffs!

Purchases:
Deciem (23% off sale) ~ Niacinamide; Reseratrol + Ferulic; Buffet, 30% AHA Peel; Vit. C

Ulta (20% Prestige) ~ MR Hair Color, Tarte Shape Tape (trying a new shade)- Med-Tan Golden); 2 Eco Tools Sponges; Damn Girl Mascara deluxe size; L’Oreal Bambi Eyes Mascara; Cils Booster Primer deluxe size

Ulta (20% Prestige)* ~ In store shopping with friend  *MAC Star Dipped Med/Deep Face palette. *Totally an impulse buy! I actually need to go back to the store and have them adjust the price. It should have been on sale. Beauty Blender gift pack. I finally gave in on trying a real BB…just not at the normal $20 price tag 

*Sephora ($20 off $75) ~ MJ See-Quins LE Stardust (in sale section); Laneige Lip Glowy Balm; Foreo Mini* (Gift for friend)

*Sephora (Sale on Sale ~ 20% + 8% Rakuten) ~ MJ Liquid See-Quins Copperazzi; ND Chroma Crystal Liquid Eyeshadow in Aubade;  MJ Velvet Noir + Primer set; Lancome Hypnose Drama Silver Glitter Mascara;* I am all set on mascara for well into the new year. 

*PatMcG ~ Divine Rose palette; Star Wars LE Gold Astral Lip Balm

Favorites 
SG Builder Two – Awesome brush! 
Stila XXX Magnum Mascara*. In combination with the L’Oreal primer I love the result. 

*Gave Away: Beauty samples in gift bags. 
Mascara Round Up: MJ Velvet Noir, MJ Primer, 

On My Radar:
Trip/Vacation Need*s ~ which I already ordered from Amazon ~ Mini toiletry jars and mini atomizers for perfume. I also ordered my masquerade goodies. This awesome feather neckpiece that I will bling out with rhinestones. Some sheer lace gloves and a lace mask. I will probably bling both with rhinestones too. Now I just need to find a new LBD and maybe some low heels. I love dressing up!





*
Beautywise*…not much. If I was to splurge on anything it would be the *Lunar NY and Cherry Blossom Guerlain lipstick case*s. The cases only, as I have plenty of lipsticks to put in rotation. 
*
Big Girl Stuff:*
On a break until Jan 2nd! Whew! Much needed after being super dedicated and crazy busy. The semester ended on a stressful note. We are losing a librarian I love to pieces. She is brilliant and the Getty Institute in Los Angeles snapped her up. Long story short, a toxic unsupportive environment pushed her out. So good on her for seeking out such an awesome opportunity! I am going to miss her!

I go back for 2 weeks, full steam ahead…and then I jump ship for our vacation! Yay! Speaking of which…

*Healthstuffs:*
Down +6 pounds and motivated to keep working hard. Our vacation/business trip is 3 weeks out. I am feeling really good. I earned my bi-annual fitness program incentive. Every new year I order a new pair of trainers, so I can phase out an old pair. I tend to go for a past season style because they are priced really well. ASICS Quantum 360 Knit. I love that these have a colorful knit, that will go with lots of my training clothes. 



*Homestuffs:
Fitness room update* ~ The closet is all done. Hubs primed, painted and hung shelves. I am now able to stow away larger kitchen items I don’t use every day. We also started painting on Christmas eve and will finish in the next couple days. 






And that concludes 2019…I will post my 2019 summary next. 

*Happy Happy New Year! *


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 30, 2019)

No makeup purchased in December for me.

*2019 recap:*
This was the first year I tracked how much I was spending on makeup. In my case it was around $105 and some change this year. August, my birthmonth, was the spendiest, and I had a number of months where no makeup was purchased.

Product categories...
Face Primer: I still have my MUFE matte and hydrating primers; they were never decluttered. Also still have the dr. brandt primer sample that got neglected after I started using the Ilia primer sample, which worked better with the Milk foundation (both are silicone-free). Will be purchasing a silicone-free option in 2020 (I have a few contenders).

Foundation: Decluttered the wet'n'wild foundation and added in Milk Blur Liquid. I still like the idea of a small "foundation wardrobe", and still have some contenders for ones I want to add in. (Will talk about this more in the 2020 thread.)

Concealer: Finally said goodbye to Kevyn Aucoin SSE in the fall. Want to add another concealer option in 2020, mainly for under the eyes.

Setting Powder: Said goodbye to the Cinema Secrets powder, still have Laura Mercier Secret Brightening. I'd definitely like another loose setting powder and have contenders.

Brow Products: Did not buy a brow pen, still would like one.

Eyeshadow Primer: Still love my MAC primer and will repurchase. (This may not happen until spring-ish 2020).

Eyeshadows:
Single powder eyeshadows - I don't think I decluttered that many eyeshadows in the second half of the year, but I did rearrage my Z palette (where my Makeup Geek and ABH singles, plus a MUG blush and my Body Shop bronzer). But recently I did notice something which I'll talk about more in the 2020 thread.

Pre-made eyeshadow palettes - Still reached for Downtown Cool quite a lot. It's also been my go-to for brows. Later in the year I switched to using Brunette to fill my brows in, which I like a lot more than the combo of Cool Brown and Cool Grey that I had been using. The shade Grey has a pretty good dent in it (I haven't hit pan yet), as I've used that loads. Two years later, and that was still a very good purchase.

Cream eyeshadows - I finally bought one of the CoverGirl shadow sticks and ended up disappointed. 

Mascara: CG Lash Blast Fusion was okay (recently tossed because it's hit the six-month mark). Currently liking Revlon So Fierce but missing my two recent loves (the sadly-discontinued Bare Minerals Flawless Definition and Clinique High Impact).

False Lashes: None purchased!

Contour: For some reason in the second half of the year, I didn't do a lot of contouring.  

Bronzer: Still reached for my Body Shop bronzer a ton. Still want to replace it.

Blush: The second half of the year was not much of a blush season. Still okay with where I'm at, generally.

Highlighter: A category that got neglected a bit in the later half of the year.

Lip Products: Pretty happy with where I'm at. Still in search of a (still available) Feed the Sense dupe, have found a couple more possible contenders.

Brushes and Other Tools: There are still some brushes I want but I'm not in a massive rush to get them all.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 30, 2019)

*2019 End of Year Beauty Summary *

*LOL! I bow down to 

 shellygrrl
*for being so consistent with her no/low buy mid-year / end of year summaries! I planned to do a mid-year…had a draft…and the next thing I knew it was October!


*Damn Girl! $105 total for the year! Again I bow down! Good job!*

Last year I did keep an actual tally sheet of each type of product I purchased by mid-year and at the end. This year I did not kept a tally sheet, but I have been consistent with my monthly expense log. It has kept me mindful and accountable.

*Expenditures*
First, no credit card debt! If I know I am going to spend, I plan ahead. If there is something I really want, I do my best to save, budget and wait for sales. I clearly remember three impulse purchases I made this year: *the Sonia G Designer Pro brush; the Pat McGrath Divine Rose palette; MAC Star Dipped Face palette. 

I averaged around $200 per month* - $80 over my allotted monthly amount for 2019. I still managed an 11% decrease in spending compared to 2018. A 53% decrease in comparison to 2017. I count this as a win. 

*Focus On Skincare*
Back in late March, I was introduced to the* Peter Thomas Roth 21 Peptide* line (serum & moisturizer) and that kind of shifted me to be a bit more serious. I love that I can sheer out my foundation application and not feel like I have to use more to “cover” my face. I also started using the *PTR Potent-C serum* and find it to be effective in fading spots and minimizing little break outs. I have been consistent in my regimen and I am pleased with the improvements I am seeing in my facial skin. Favorite quote of the year: *"It's Skin, Not a Sin!"

Pre-Made E/S Palettes*
This year, I purchased a total of 4: the *MAC Art Library Flame-Boyant* (on sale with a gift card); UD *Naked Reloaded* (birthday reward); *UD Naked Honey; PMcG Divine Rose*. I did far better with limiting myself and not giving into FOMO…well Divine Rose was definitely a FOMO. But I love it!

*Making the Most of What I Have...*
By adding a few single sparkly shiny shadows and primers…*Touch in Sol, Hourglass, Marc Jacobs*…That is my jam right now! 

*Quality Tools Do Your Makeup For You*
Well, not really…but I love my* Chikuhodo and Sonia G brushes*! *Wayne Goss *is not that bad either...It elevates beauty time to a luxury experience. Absolutely worth the investment. And I have decluttered all of the subpar and unused tools I had. 

*Overall, I love my beauty wardrobe!* I am not feeling the need to add anything or make any major changes…for example, my foundation and concealer. *ELDW and tarte Shape Tape* are all I have and continue to make me happy. 

*The KonMari Is Ongoing…*
I still have a few more episodes of _*“Tidying Up”*_ to watch. The last one I watched reminded me I still have work to do with what I have and how I am storing things. I continue to weed, toss, declutter and give away. It gets easier to let things go! It is also getting easier to not buy all the things. I realize that if I have too much going on and things start to “get out of order,” I get a little anxious. I don’t like that feeling. Being true to my Virgo self, I really need for things to be neat and organized for me to function happily and efficiently. 

I donated at least 8 big bags of clothing, shoes and household stuffs this year. 

And that brings me to the end of 2019...I am definitely in a different mindset than a few years ago. _*Quality over quantity.*_ Give away or dispose of the things I don't use or do not _*spark joy*_*. *As corny as that sounds, it is a real thing. *Keep things in order.* 

*I am in a much happier place on many levels. I give thanks for all the blessings. I hope all of you are in a good place too, as we enter a new year and new decade.  Thank you for all the support, feedback and encouragement...most of all the friendship that many of you extend. I truly apperciate you! Wishing you a happy happy new year! See you in 2020! x0x0x0x


*


----------



## lenchen (Jan 1, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> No makeup purchased in December for me.
> 
> *2019 recap:*
> This was the first year I tracked how much I was spending on makeup. In my case it was around $105 and some change this year. August, my birthmonth, was the spendiest, and I had a number of months where no makeup was purchased.
> ...


Wow! $105.00 for the year is fantastic great job!!!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 1, 2020)

*December 2019 final low  buy entry for 2019!!!                                      
Purchases:
Ulta 20% prestige 2 NARS eyeshadow primer-I made platinum status at ulta*
*Muse Beauty PRO 20% sale – Viseart dark edit palette and Viseart Liasion eyeshadow palette.
I missed out on Pat Mcgrath’s Decadance palette again, with all the marketing games surrounding the launch.
I didn’t make any other purchases in December, and I didn’t participate in Sephora’s promotions or Beautylish luckybag event.

Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:

Gave away: Pat Mcgrath iconic illumination palette. My cousin really wanted it, so I passed it along.


Used Up: Whamisa facial oil, trentonin cream, hada labo facial cleanser.


monthly favourites/ reflections- My favourites remained the same from last month I’m really enjoying  what I have been using. ND metropolis palette, and ND lila palette base: MUFE water blend, cover FX color corrector in orange, NARS creamy concealer, and cover FX translucent setting powder. bronzer: cover fx duo,( Blush: NARS cream blush Cactus flower, and NARS Taos blush. Highlighter: Makeupgeek ignite, and Ofra blind the haters highlihter. Coverfx Setting Spray matte.

2019 recap:

Great job Fur4elise, and Shelly on your low buy year goals!!

Last year I kept track on how much I spent. This year, I kept track of not only how much but what categories I spent the most money on.

Expenditures

Like fur4elise, I really planned ahead last year, and  was prepared for the most part my purchases. I never touched my credit card, and used the envelop system. Once I had enough I would buy a gift card and use to purchase. My impulse purchases were the ND Metropolis palette,  the Viseart warm mattes 2 Mileau Palette, and the PatMcrath iconic illumiation palette. On average, I spent  $175.00 ( $200  more than I intended to spend this year on my budget overall) I noticed that the months when I spent more, it was on tools such as brushes, and replenishment of skin care, and tools but much less make-up which is great!

Speaking of skincare, I  made some major changes to my skincare routine (added trentonin) and discontinued the Korean skin care routine. I must say that I’m really pleased with the results so far. My pores around my nose area look smaller, the overall appearance of my skin looks great! I'm pleased with the changes i made, I wish I knew about it years earlier, but This change will be continued in 2020. The downside is that my skin is more on the drier side, and I need to moisturize more, I'll need to find a great moisturizer to help with the dryness.

Eyeshadow palettes

This is an area which I tend to go crazy eyeshadow palettes! This year I made 5 purchases Patmcrath Iconic illumination, Viseart warm mattes 3, liaison, and dark edit palettes, and ND metropolis palette. This number would have been 7 IF I got the Patmcgrath nocturnal nirvana and the decadence palette. At this point in time I want to enjoy the palettes that I do have and use my single eyeshadow palettes more, just to be content with what I do have.

Brushes

This is another area that is my weakness. I love quality brushes especially Japanses brushes, I’m afraid I added quite a few everything Sonia g produced this year. Do I regret it? No, unlike makeup it does not go bad at the same time, I’m near satisfied with my brush collection. I’m currently eyeing 2 brushes from Hakuhoudo, but I’m not in a hurry to purchase in the near future.

Other categories 
This includes primer, bronzer, mascara, eyeliner, lipstick, blush and foundation/tinted moisturizer I have been using what I have in my collection, and I have only replaced an eyeliner, and of course foundation/ tinted moisturizer as they are used up, and mascara. For blush, I gave away 2 Nars blushes that I wasn’t using and now own 4 blushes (powder) and 1 cream that I rotate monthly.

Fashion stuff

I have been really happy with this area. For the last 5 years I’ve been on a mission to hone in on my personal style by doing capsule wardrobes which have worked for me. For the first time in well..forever I find that I know what my style is, I rarely follow trends, and I know what suits me and my body type, which allows me to spend less. I believe in quality over quantity, and at stage in y wardrobe I only do replenishments such as basics t-shirts, etc..I did replace a pair of work pants. In 2020 this will be more of the same. I do need a winter puffer coat(Michigan winters is a beast!!!) and I need a dress coat. I have my eye on one from Brora, but I’m waiting for their winter sale to purchase it.
*
*I’m looking forward to low buy 2020!!!





*


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 5, 2020)

2019 recap!

In 2019 I spent $2,271.74 on makeup, skincare, and hair products. $52.90 less compared to 2018.

I noticed in 2019 my focus shifted from makeup to skincare, and this is where the bulk of my spending went. Where I used to beexperimental with makeup, I purchased more skincare products. I also spent more on hair products than I have in recent years and I have my staple products but wanted to experiment around more.

I made Rouge for 2020 but dropped down to the Devoted tier from Obsessed at MAC. I made maybe 1-2 purchases from Ulta.

Also, I traveled more in 2019 doing consulting work compared to the last 3 years I’ve been self employed. So I found myself living out of carry ons and large suitcases a lot, which prompted me to be more mindful of what products I took on the road with me. The products I took ended up being products that I liked the most, and it became easier to declutter as the year went on.

I found myself not being as excited about new makeup releases. In the past, I would buy every new UD Naked eyeshadow palette, but I was surprised I skipped both the Reloaded and Honey palettes.

I also found myself reflecting more on what kinds of products make an actual difference in my beauty routine or have a unique place in my collection compared to products I tend to use up. For example, face primer. I don’t notice much of a difference in the longevity of my makeup with or without a face primer so I stopped buying them after I used them up. In comparison, I started using alpha lipoic acid and I’m seeing a big difference in my skin texture and tone compared to using vitamin c, so this product (from The Ordinary) has a unique place in my collection to the point where I don’t need to buy vitamin c anytime soon.

looking forward to Low Buy 2020! I’ll add my goals in the new thread.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 5, 2020)

I am not on a Low_Buy I just never buy much because I am homebound due to illnesses. I do not use makeup daily so things last  me a long time.
Looking back on 2019. Bought some highlighters BeautyRevolution and the Maybelline molten gold.
1 blusher Bourjois - Rose Jaspe. 2 red lipsticks Essence red velvet cake matte and unredistible matte.
Christmas edition 2019 lip balm Yves Rocher.
Mamonde rose hand cream.
Eyeshadow palettes Essence: Ola Rio, Cia Venezia , Hey L.A.
Bought shampoo Guhl. An assortment of shower gels Fragonard, Kneipp, Fa and Yves Rocher. I like to switch out bottles every 3 days use something else in the shower.
Few rollerball and small size 30 ml ZARA perfumes.
Total approx euro 123.00 in american dollars 137.00

I do like looking at more pricey makeup see the colors etc but have no need to buy these.

Skincare I have been using up a lot of things I have and this week I start looking for a few new to me items. New moisturizer a cleanser etc. Did a few years Korean beauty items but since  DD left for college lost my interest in it.
She was here for winterbreak Xmas holiday but returned to college in USA. 
I ask if she bought new there but so far is only replacements like mascara, eyeliner and face powder.

Not fashion but illness homewear, nightgowns, sleepwear I have to motivate myself to try to find online some new things.

I like buying perfumes have quite a collection and that I do use daily as it cheers me up. I am 59 yrs.

Fashion. We had several heatwaves this past summer in EU so bought online few cotton tops, 1 shorts, 2 linen/cotton dresses. Fall/autumn bought 2 big scarfs online.The previous year I bought 1 ZARA bag I only leave home for dr medical appointments.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 5, 2020)

Beryl said:


> I am not on a Low_Buy I just never buy much because I am homebound due to illnesses. I do not use makeup daily so things last  me a long time.
> Looking back on 2019. Bought some highlighters BeautyRevolution and the Maybelline molten gold.
> 1 blusher Bourjois - Rose Jaspe. 2 red lipsticks Essence red velvet cake matte and unredistible matte.
> Christmas edition 2019 lip balm Yves Rocher.
> ...



*Welcome Beryl! You should chat with 

 VAL4M
. She loves perfume. *


----------



## lenchen (Jan 5, 2020)

Beryl said:


> I am not on a Low_Buy I just never buy much because I am homebound due to illnesses. I do not use makeup daily so things last  me a long time.
> Looking back on 2019. Bought some highlighters BeautyRevolution and the Maybelline molten gold.
> 1 blusher Bourjois - Rose Jaspe. 2 red lipsticks Essence red velvet cake matte and unredistible matte.
> Christmas edition 2019 lip balm Yves Rocher.
> ...


Welcome Beryl!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 16, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Welcome Beryl! You should chat with
> 
> VAL4M
> . She loves perfume. *


Welcome Beryl!! but not sure we should talk you and I. I might not help you with your no-buy in 2020, if we start talking about perfume FYI I try to only buy 3 perfumes per year I was close in 2019 I think I only buy 4-5


----------

